# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2015



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jan 2015 às 00:14)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Jan 2015 às 02:04)

Dados atuais:


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Jan 2015 às 02:05)

Ano novo, velhos hábitos...Quando se gosta de meteorologia cá estamos seja no velho ano, seja no novo. Hábitos saudáveis...

Por cá mais uma noite fria, com algum vento (fraco de N) e com temperatura negativa agora: *-0,3ºC.*
O céu está limpo mas há uma neblina presente - tanto aqui no burgo Pacense como no Grande Porto.

*Hr: 79%*
*P.Orvalho: -4,0ºC*
*TAparente: -3,8ºC*

Continuação de festa felizes e é hora de descansar...Boa noite.


----------



## Paula (1 Jan 2015 às 02:21)

Boa noite e bom 2015 a todos! 

Sigo com 4.8ºC


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2015 às 02:22)

Boas,

Feliz 2015! 

Passei o ano junto ao Douro em Gaia. Não sei que temperatura fazia mas estava bastante frio; via o meu bafo como ainda não tinha visto neste outono/inverno! 

A estação de Lordelo marca neste momento 5,2ºC.


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Jan 2015 às 05:51)

Que noite gélida!!

Carros totalmente cobertos de gelo. Estive 5 minutos a tirar o gelo do vidro antes de arrancar. No carro marcava -3°C há poucos minutos. 

Fotos:


























Feliz 2015 para todos!


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Jan 2015 às 08:01)

Aqui está um vento frio!


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2015 às 09:07)

Bom dia e Feliz 2015 ! 

O  vento acalmou e permitiu assim uma descida mais acentuada da temperatura.

Por aqui mínima de *2.7 ºc* 

Neste momento 3.4 ºc

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE

Há alguma geada leve  em certas superfícies, foto que fiz há momento de um telhado aqui perto:






Temperaturas às 8 h na rede do IPMA:


----------



## Cadito (1 Jan 2015 às 09:24)

Bom dia e bom ano de 2.015!

Por aqui, mínima negativa. O termómetro que tenho na varanda registou *-0,5 ºC*. Na zona da geada esteve mais, pois quando cheguei a casa de noite estava -1º C no termómetro do carro (e saí da zona de Ramalde, no Porto, com +6ºC).

Fotos da primeira geada do novo ano.





















Dias de geada 2015: 1

Cumprimentos


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2015 às 09:42)

Bom dia!

Por aqui a mínima atingida foi de 4,2ºC por volta das 07h00. Agora já vai nos 6,4ºC.
Chaves e Mirandela continuam a ser as "campeãs do frio", às quais se voltou a juntar nesta madrugada de Ano Novo Miranda do Douro.


----------



## Paula (1 Jan 2015 às 12:41)

Bom dia.

Muito sol neste momento.
Mínima de 3.4ºC.


----------



## AJCS (1 Jan 2015 às 13:18)

Bom ano para todos.

A temp mínima registada esta noite foi 1,9ºC

Temp. actual 6,2ºC
Pressão 1034 mBar.

Aproxima-se mais uma noite fria.


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Jan 2015 às 18:23)

Boas !
A minima  nas minhas estações:
> Rechousa: *2,4ºC*
> Francelos: *5,4ºC*
> Sameiros:* 2,3ºC*

Dados atuais :
> Rechousa: *11ºC*
> Francelos:* 11,5ºC*
> Sameiros:* 7,4ºC
*
Por do sol de hoje:
*



*


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2015 às 18:43)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas !
> 
> Por do sol de hoje:


Estive na Foz para o ver mas o maralhal era tanto que nem consegui estacionar o carro! Foi pena, acabou por ficar com umas belas cores, como se vê na foto. 
A tarde esteve com temperaturas bem agradáveis, muito propícias a um passeio de início de ano.


----------



## jpmartins (1 Jan 2015 às 19:13)

Boa tarde,
A mínima por aqui foi de -1.5°C, tudo branquinho de manhã e começa a relva a ficar queimada das noites.  consecutivas abaixo fos 0..
Neste momento sigo com 7.1°C.


----------



## aikkoset (1 Jan 2015 às 23:08)

Boa noite e Bom Ano para todos
Por Melres - Gondomar a mínima foi de 2.1º C, máxima de 14.2º C.
Sigo com 5.5ºC


----------



## Stinger (2 Jan 2015 às 01:06)

Hoje de manhasinha estava tudo com uma boa camada de geada !

Agora mesmo já tinha o carro cheio de gelo , ca friooo


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Jan 2015 às 01:51)

Dados atuais das estações das redondezas no WU:


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Jan 2015 às 02:00)

Dados daqui :


----------



## João Pedro (2 Jan 2015 às 08:42)

Bom dia,
Mais uma manhã cheia de sol pelo Porto. 5ºC neste momento.


----------



## Cadito (2 Jan 2015 às 09:01)

Bom dia.
Mais um dia de geada por aqui. A esta hora ainda está tudo branquinho! 
Fotos tiradas ao nascer do sol para Sudeste:











Cumprimentos


----------



## Fernando Costa (2 Jan 2015 às 10:59)

Bonitas fotos Cadito. Morei muitos anos em Sampaio até 2002 antes de vir morar para Alfena. 
Hoje, mais um dia de sol, porém está frio.


----------



## Névoa (2 Jan 2015 às 11:47)

A estação de S. Gens  registou dados dignos de nota no primeiro dia do ano:
min: 2,5C
max: 20,3C


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Jan 2015 às 16:09)

Por aqui 12,2ºc com vento NE
Francelos 12ºc com vento N
Sameiros 10,8ºc com vento nulo


----------



## João Pedro (2 Jan 2015 às 18:23)

Bonitas cores ao entardecer hoje.



Crepúsculo. Porto, 02-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

A temperatura vai descendo; sigo com 10,7ºC.


----------



## Paula (2 Jan 2015 às 18:27)

Boas!

Dia frio por cá. Nuvens altas ao final do dia.

Entretanto, hoje,  aconteceu-me isto:






Falha-me logo na altura em que mais preciso dele


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Jan 2015 às 14:40)

Boa tarde.

A tarde de hoje está excelente, eu diria quase primaveril, tal é a sensação de amenidade a esta hora. O sol brilha intensamente e o céu está completamente limpo.
Ontem como hoje as temperaturas *mínimas* foram praticamente idênticas: *-1,0ºC* e *-0,9ºC* respectivamente.
Tivemos geada mas em geral fraca.
O vento sopra fraco, variável de NNE\SSO\SO.

*Tatual: 15,6ºC
Hr: 47%
P.Orvalho: 5,0ºC
*​*Um excelente fim de semana. *


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Jan 2015 às 15:51)

Atuais 12ºc com 71% HR 
Vento de Oeste visível alguma  neblina/bruma a vir da costa

Francelos vai com 80%HR


----------



## João Pedro (3 Jan 2015 às 17:16)

Boa tarde,

Dia completamente anticiclónico pelo Porto, com muito sol, céus sem nuvens e temperaturas bastante agradáveis durante a tarde, quase a chegar aos 15ºC aqui por estes lados.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Jan 2015 às 19:13)

Boa noite.

Temperatura a cair de forma consistente neste momento.
Há bastante humidade nas superfícies, pelo que a geada esta próxima noite será mais intensa.
O vento está calmo.
A *Tmáx.* de hoje foi precisamente 5 minutos depois do meu _post_ da tarde: *15,8ºC* (às 15.45h).

*Tatual: 4,1ºC
Hr: 72%
P.Orvalho: 0,0ºC*​


----------



## StormRic (3 Jan 2015 às 19:29)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Vento de Oeste visível alguma neblina/bruma a vir da costa



De Oeste? Interessante, isso quer dizer que a crista do anticiclone está a passar a sul desse lugar:


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Jan 2015 às 20:56)

Sameiros,Valadares vai com 4,9ºC 
Vento nulo e 85%hr

Aqui 7,7ºC vento fraco de ENE


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Jan 2015 às 22:17)

StormRic disse:


> De Oeste? Interessante, isso quer dizer que a crista do anticiclone está a passar a sul desse lugar:



Sim, o vento estava de Oeste!
Como podes verificar nos gráficos do WU:
-rechousa





-francelos


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Jan 2015 às 22:37)

Boas!
Atuais  6,1ºC com 81%HR 
Vento de ENE a 12,9km/h com rajadas de 20,9km/h
Pressão 1037,5mb
WindChill 3,6ºC


Deixo aqui algumas fotos do fim da tarde:





Era notável uma neblina quando o vento estava de Oeste :





E também algum fumo :





Deu tempo para ir ao telhado ver se estava tudo bem com a Davis..


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Jan 2015 às 22:52)

Boas,

Mais uma noite bem fria por cá.

0,4°C neste momento com 100% de humidade e algum nevoeiro. 

Insuportável estar lá fora assim.


Foto de ontem ao fim da tarde. A vista não é a melhor, mas pronto.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Jan 2015 às 01:30)

Gopro a trabalhar , fotos tiradas uns minutos atrás:


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2015 às 01:31)

Boas,
5,6ºC por aqui com alguma neblina à mistura.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Jan 2015 às 01:35)

Boa madrugada.

Sigo com bastante frio numa noite desagradável pela elevada humidade que há neste momento.
O vento está a soprar fraco de N\NNO.
O céu mantêm-se limpo mas existe neblina.

*Tatual: 0,0ºC
Hr: 84%
P.Orvalho: -3,0ºC
*​*Continuação de bom fim de semana.*


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Jan 2015 às 01:36)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> 5,6ºC por aqui com alguma neblina à mistura.


Temperatura idêntica a lordelo do ouro (5,5ºc)


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Jan 2015 às 01:57)

Nos gráficos da minha estação, tenho reparado que por volta das 16/17h o vento fica muito fraco , rodando de ENE para W / NW / NNW / N , e depois cerca das 18h começa a virar para NNE / NE  até se instalar novamente um fluxo de ENE que permanece a noite toda (com rajadas por vezes superiores a 30km/h) ... não deixando a inversão térmica acontecer.

Deixo aqui os gráficos retirados do WU da minha estação da Rechousa, VNGaia:


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2015 às 02:19)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Temperatura idêntica a lordelo do ouro (5,5ºc)


Sim, vou comparando com as mais credíveis de vez em quando!  5,3ºC agora.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Jan 2015 às 02:35)

Panorama atual das temperaturas:


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2015 às 02:50)

Está assim por aqui:



Misty night. Porto, 04-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Misty night. Porto, 04-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## dlourenco (4 Jan 2015 às 03:30)

Bastante gelo nos tejadilhos dos carros no centro de Braga (sem foto...)
Amanhã estará uma boa camada


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Jan 2015 às 04:46)

dlourenco disse:


> Bastante gelo nos tejadilhos dos carros no centro de Braga (sem foto...)
> Amanhã estará uma boa camada


Aqui em Merelim já está tudo branco, como se não bastasse ainda há a luz do luar, mais parece que nevou. Vai estar uma camada daquelas. Vou tentar me pôr a pé cedo e fotografar. ;D

-2,5°C.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Jan 2015 às 08:07)

Bom dia!
Que congelador , este vento é terrível !!






Mas ainda consegui tirar uma foto para a nascente (7:48h):


----------



## Cadito (4 Jan 2015 às 08:41)

Bom dia! Mais uma geada por aqui, a quarta de 2015 














Cumprimentos


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Jan 2015 às 08:56)

Pouco aquece lá fora com este vento :assobio:


----------



## Snifa (4 Jan 2015 às 09:05)

Bom dia, 

por aqui também formação de alguma geada, foto que fiz há minutos de um telhado nas redondezas:






Mínima de *1.6 ºc* 

Neste momento 2.5 ºc e vento nulo ( como esteve quase sempre ao longo da madrugada)

Céu limpo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Jan 2015 às 09:39)

Snifa disse:


> Mínima de *1.6 ºc*
> 
> Neste momento 2.5 ºc e vento nulo ( como esteve quase sempre ao longo da madrugada)
> 
> Céu limpo.


Incrível como em poucos km's muda completamente de cenário ...por aqui a noite foi sempre com vento com rajadas na ordem de 25kmh ! Agora ao início da manhã começou a levantar ainda mais sendo que a rajada máxima é de 33km/h.

A temperatura não desceu tanto como aí ,mas mesmo assim foi aos 2,1ºc que com este vento constante não deixa de ser uma boa mínima!


----------



## Snifa (4 Jan 2015 às 09:50)

Mais uma foto que fiz há minutos, a geada vai derretendo com a incidência do sol, bem visível neste telhado:


----------



## cookie (4 Jan 2015 às 10:20)

hoje as 9h estavam 4graus e um lindo ceu azul. Às 10h havia indícios de geada.


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Jan 2015 às 10:44)

Bom dia.

Mínima de -3,4°C por aqui com mais um belo manto branco.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2015 às 10:54)

Boas,

Manhã gélida pelo Porto e arredores! Aqui por casa a mínima foi de 3,5ºC.

Estava com desejo de ver paisagens pintadas de branco por isso fui até à Senhora da Assunção, em Santo Tirso. A temperatura começou logo a descer assim que me comecei a afastar das influências atlânticas e, ao chegar ao Carvalhal de Valinhas, estava nos -1ºC. Que bem que se estava na rua! 




Frio em Valinhas. Santo Tirso, 04-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Os campos estavam espetaculares; logo na Maia estava tudo branco, até a auto-estrada!

Já na Senhora da Assunção a temperatura subiu aos 0ºC e a paisagem era esta: neblina nos vales e campos brancos.




Nossa Senhora da Assunção. Santo Tirso, 04-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Nossa Senhora da Assunção. Santo Tirso, 04-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Algures pelo caminho o termómetro do carro ainda desceu aos -2ºC mas já não me lembro bem onde foi... só sei que foi entre Alfena e Valinhas.

Enfim, um muito revigorante mini-passeio matinal!


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Jan 2015 às 17:23)

Hoje ao início da manhã em Leça do Balio e no Rio Leça, fotos tiradas por um familiar meu.


----------



## Paula (4 Jan 2015 às 17:25)

Boa tarde.

Hoje foi dia de ir até à praia. 

Andei por Apúlia, Ofir e Esposende. 
Dia espectacular


----------



## Vince (4 Jan 2015 às 20:57)

@Paula






De viagem de sul para norte comecei a ver essa nuvem da tua foto acho que depois da Mealhada ou Aveiro, quando cheguei ao Porto pensei, raio da nuvem, deve ser mesmo muito alta, a certa altura pensei, bolas, a nuvem se calhar nem sobre o Minho está, na volta está na Galiza. Mas depois afinal estava sobre esta região.
Há bocado ainda se via, iluminada pelo luar.
Quase toda a viagem foi feita com bastante "smog", mistura de neblinas e fumo, se Portugal fosse um país muito industrializado provavelmente nestes dias haveria problemas de poluição com a persistência destes dias de subsidência anticiclónica.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Jan 2015 às 21:34)

Atuais 7,9ºC
Deixo aqui uma que tirei esta manhã na praia :





Estas ao por do sol :


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Jan 2015 às 22:15)

Boa noite.

Neste momento sigo com 1,4ºC e 98% humidade relativa. Caminho para a quinta geada do mês.


Deixo também umas fotos de hoje:






A tal linha que a Paula e o Vince fizeram referência:
















Já de noite, com a luz do luar ainda era visível:


----------



## jpmartins (4 Jan 2015 às 23:57)

Boa noite,

Neste momento 1,7°C, sigo para a sétima noite consecutiva com mínimas inferiores a 0°C.
Em 9 anos de registos é um recorde absoluto.


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Jan 2015 às 00:56)

Estarreja 1ºc
Ovar 2,7ºc
Sameiro 4ºc
Francelos 6,7ºc
Rechousa 6,5ºc


----------



## Veterano (5 Jan 2015 às 08:20)

Bom dia. Estão 5,6º em Matosinhos com algumas nuvens a oeste.


----------



## João Pedro (5 Jan 2015 às 12:49)

Boa tarde,

Céu muito nublado com pequenas abertas neste momento. Uma clara mudança em relação aos últimos dias.
A tempertura segue amena com 10,7ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (5 Jan 2015 às 21:59)

Fim de dia cinzento e tristonho hoje pelo Porto, bastante invernal, com alguma neblina no ar.




Anoitecer. Porto, 05-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Anoitecer. Porto, 05-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Anoitecer. Porto, 05-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Anoitecer. Porto, 05-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Sigo com céu completamente encoberto, sem possibiidade de ver a lua cheia, e 10,2ºC.


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Jan 2015 às 00:36)

A temperatura deu um belo pulo. 7,5ºC neste momento, muito devido à nebulosidade. Ontem por esta hora já andava perto dos zero.


Já deve ter chovido algo pois a estrada está molhada.


----------



## Bracaro (6 Jan 2015 às 09:29)

De facto a temperatura mínima hoje subiu bastante. Neste ano de 2015 é o primeiro dia com uma mínima positiva em Braga - Merelim. Tal como ontem à tarde, o dia amanheceu cinzento e a prometer chuva.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jan 2015 às 14:46)

João Pedro disse:


> Fim de dia cinzento e tristonho hoje pelo Porto, bastante invernal, com alguma neblina no ar.



Excelentes retratos do ambiente pelo Porto! Que edifício é esse onde subiste, é ao pé do Bolhão? Penso que nunca vi um panorama do Porto assim. Grande mirante!

Edit: não, já vi onde é, ao pé do parking em Santo Ildefonso, não sabia que o terraço dessa torre era público. Espectáculo!


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jan 2015 às 15:47)

StormRic disse:


> Excelentes retratos do ambiente pelo Porto! Que edifício é esse onde subiste, é ao pé do Bolhão? Penso que nunca vi um panorama do Porto assim. Grande mirante!
> 
> Edit: não, já vi onde é, ao pé do parking em Santo Ildefonso, não sabia que o terraço dessa torre era público. Espectáculo!


É desde o bar/restaurante do Hotel D. Henrique que fica no 17º piso. É um belíssimo miradouro sobre a cidade. 

Tenho de lá voltar mais cedo e num dia com sol que aquilo não dá para pôr o tripé em lado nenhum!


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Jan 2015 às 19:08)

Boas,
Por aqui tarde de sol, a temperatura máxima foi 12,4ºC e a minima de 6,7ºC.
Agora vou com 8,9ºC / 76%HR / vento  fraco de NNE

Foto que tirei ao fim da tarde:


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Jan 2015 às 19:52)

Em Arada, Ovar na estação Murteira IOVARARA2 já vai com 6,3ºC

Por aqui , atuais 7,8ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jan 2015 às 21:52)

Boas,

Mais um dia completamente _boring as hell_... não há meio de passar este marasmo meteorológico...
A noite segue com céus limpos e fresca com 8,4ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Jan 2015 às 22:14)

Atuais *6,1ºC*


----------



## Vince (6 Jan 2015 às 23:54)

Durante alguns dias chegou a estar prevista em modelos uma frente fraca em dissipação a chegar pelo menos aqui ao noroeste ao final da tarde.
Mas coitadinha, esfumou-se. Nem uma gotinha cá chegou.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jan 2015 às 01:10)

Por aqui 4,5ºC 
WindChill 0,8ºc!!!
Rajadas de ENE a 26kmh


----------



## Snifa (7 Jan 2015 às 06:53)

Bom dia, 

mínima de *3.7 ºc* 

Neste momento 4.5 ºc, 88 % de humidade, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jan 2015 às 09:33)

Bom dia,

Muito sol pelo Porto. Mínima de 5,1ºC.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (7 Jan 2015 às 13:35)

Bom dia! 
Por aqui o sol já reina (sem nevoeiro como em alguns sítios) à algum tempo, mas o tempo continua fresco...
*Tatual:7.3ºC
Hr:64%*
__________________
Grande diferença de temperaturas


----------



## Skizzo (7 Jan 2015 às 13:59)

13.1ºC por aqui.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jan 2015 às 17:56)

Boas!
Diferença de ontem para hoje ás 17:50h
*Ontem:*  9.7 °C  /   75 %  /   WNW  /   3.2 kph    /   4.8 kph    /  1028 hPa
*Hoje:*     7.7 °C  /   69 %  /    East   /    6.4 kph   /   12.9 kph  /  1032.1 hPa


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jan 2015 às 18:09)

Temperatura a descer rápido em Sameiros, valadares atuais *6,2ºC*
Por aqui 7,2ºC


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jan 2015 às 18:41)

Isto hoje já deu para animar um bocadinho... mas soube a pouco!



Porto. 07-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Porto. 07-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Porto. 07-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## thunderboy (7 Jan 2015 às 19:05)

Boas, encontro-me de momento em Aveiro onde registei uma mínima de 4.1ºC esta noite com um termometro do LIDL.

9.0ºC actuais.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jan 2015 às 19:07)

Bem fresco lá fora!
Temperaturas no WU:
-Rechousa: 5,4ºC
-Sameiros: 6,5ºC
-Murteira, ovar: 5ºC
-Ovar-são miguel: 6,2ºC
-Estarreja: 6ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jan 2015 às 19:48)

Temperaturas atuais na região do Porto:






Um pouco mais a SUL:


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jan 2015 às 19:52)

Poente de hoje:





Atuais *4,9ºC * e vento NE a 9,7kmh rajadas de 17,7kmh**


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jan 2015 às 20:21)

Por aqui continua a arrefecer *4,3ºC* e Windchill *1,9ºC*


----------



## Snifa (7 Jan 2015 às 20:55)

Neste momento por aqui *5.7 ºc*


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (7 Jan 2015 às 21:33)

*Tatual: -0.6ºC* (sem nevoeiro)
*Hr: 86%*


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jan 2015 às 21:36)




----------



## João Pedro (7 Jan 2015 às 21:58)

Mais quente por aqui: 6,6ºC.


----------



## Snifa (7 Jan 2015 às 22:36)

4.5 °c actuais


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jan 2015 às 23:18)

Vai baixando lentamente. 5,7ºC agora.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jan 2015 às 23:25)

Vamos ver se igualo a minima , vou com *3ºC*, a humidade está nos 82%.
A minima foi *2,5ºC*
Estive agora na rua, está frio e ainda por cima com um vento gélido de ENE , só de luvas e gorro !!


----------



## João Pedro (8 Jan 2015 às 01:06)

Continua a baixar. 5,1ºC neste momento.


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Jan 2015 às 02:14)

Por aqui -0,5ºC com nevoeiro cerrado. 


Devem chegar 5 minutos a pé para ficar com a cara congelada.


----------



## João Pedro (8 Jan 2015 às 07:26)

Bom dia!

Amanhecer fresquinho e com algum vento por aqui. Mínima de 3,7ºC com 4,1ºC neste momento.


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Jan 2015 às 08:30)

Bom dia!
Saí de casa ás 7h e estava muito frio !!
Minima de 0,8ºC
Atuais 1,5ºC

Agora junto ao ISEP existe bastante geada nos terrenos!


----------



## João Pedro (8 Jan 2015 às 13:17)

Mais uma bela imagem do nevoeiro que se mantém hoje em alguns locais de Portugal Continental:




http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=Europe_3_01.2015008.terra.500m&vectors=coast+borders


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Jan 2015 às 13:26)

Boas,

por aqui a mínima foi de -2,0°C. Sétima mínima negativa do ano. 

Por agora o céu apresenta bastantes nuvens.


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Jan 2015 às 14:58)

Boas!
Deixo aqui os gráficos da minha estação desde as 14:30h de ontem até agora:

















Extremos:
T.min: *0,8ºC*
WindChill min: *-3,9ºC*
T.aparente min: *-4,8ºC*

Rajada max: *37km/h
*
Pressão: *1039,3mb
*

A temperaura max. até agora é *12,1ºC *(14:35h)  , tem vindo a descer conforme a rotação do vento que estava de SE passou para O/ ONO.
Atuais *11,3ºC*  e alguma neblina a entrar , sigo com 61%HR.


----------



## thunderboy (8 Jan 2015 às 15:41)

Mínima de 3.4ºC por aqui hoje.


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Jan 2015 às 18:07)

Pressão *1041.2hPa*
Atuais *8,6ºC
*
Sameiros vai com* 7,1ºc*


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2015 às 20:14)

Boa noite, 

Extremos de hoje:

mínima: *1.7 ºc* 

máxima: *12.2 ºc* 

Neste momento sigo com 5.9 ºc , vento fraco de NNE, 79% de humidade e uns altos 1041.3 hpa de pressão.

Céu limpo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Jan 2015 às 20:21)

Dados atuais





Ponte de hoje :


----------



## João Pedro (8 Jan 2015 às 22:00)

Fim de dia, hoje, desde a Torre dos Clérigos:




Nightfall. Porto, 08-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Nightfall. Porto, 08-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Nightfall. Porto, 08-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Nightfall. Porto, 08-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Céus limpos e 7ºC neste momento.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2015 às 22:10)

João Pedro disse:


> Fim de dia, hoje, desde a Torre dos Clérigos:
> 
> 
> Nightfall. Porto, 08-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr
> ...



Fotos espectaculares, parabéns João Pedro!


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Jan 2015 às 22:12)

Que fotos João Pedro !


----------



## João Pedro (8 Jan 2015 às 22:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> Fotos espectaculares, parabéns João Pedro!





Joaopaulo disse:


> Que fotos João Pedro !


Obrigado! 
Aconselho uma subida à torre agora que os dias ainda são pequenos permitindo uma visão noturna da Invicta. Permitem subidas até às 18h30.
Estava um griso lá em cima...


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Jan 2015 às 23:48)

Por aqui bastante desagradável lá fora!
Temperatura atual 4,1ºC 
Windchill -0,7ºc
Rajadas de ENE a 33kmh


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Jan 2015 às 23:54)

João Pedro disse:


> Obrigado!
> Aconselho uma subida à torre agora que os dias ainda são pequenos permitindo uma visão noturna da Invicta. Permitem subidas até às 18h30.
> Estava um griso lá em cima...


Um dia gostava era de ir era ao cima Torre RTP, deve ter vistas fantásticas sobre o Porto e Gaia !


----------



## João Pedro (8 Jan 2015 às 23:58)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Um dia gostava era de ir era ao cima Torre RTP, deve ter vistas fantásticas sobre o Porto e Gaia !


Tenho de usar as minhas influências para isso... 
Em último caso, teremos sempre a torre do radar meteorológico de Arouca!


----------



## thunderboy (9 Jan 2015 às 11:32)

De novo mínima de 3.4ºC hoje.


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Jan 2015 às 11:51)

Pressão 1043.6hPa!!


----------



## João Pedro (9 Jan 2015 às 11:56)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Pressão 1043.6hPa!!


1044,4 hPa às 10h00 no aeroporto.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (9 Jan 2015 às 12:00)

Bom dia a todos,

Depois da pressão ter atingindo os 1043 hPa esta manhã, a minha modesta estação começou a dar sinais de descida. Atualmente andamos nos valorosos 1042 hPa !!!!

Dia de sol e que promete ser quente esta tarde por estas bandas.

Cmps.


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Jan 2015 às 12:04)

Pressão atmosférica do AA a superar as previsões do GFS  aqui para Portugal ... Bragança e chaves atingiram 1050,3mb







Potente anticiclone a cobrir o atlantico, parte da europa e norte de Africa :


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jan 2015 às 14:27)

Boa tarde.

Temos hoje um dia de céu limpo, bastante agradável, a que não é alheiro o anticiclone bem em cima de nós a providenciar a estabilidade.
O vento sopra fraco e as temperaturas agora são convidativas ao ar livre.
A* pressão atmosférica *subiu até aos *1045,0 hPa* pelas 09.21h.

*Tmín: -0,6ºC

Tatual: 14,2ºC
Hr: 54%
P.Orvalho: 6,0ºC
P.Atm: 1042,0 hPa*​


----------



## james (9 Jan 2015 às 15:51)

Boa tarde , 
Mais um dia caraterístico deste inverno , ou seja , com céu pouco nublado e algum frio .

Alguns dados de hoje : 

Tmin : 1 grau centígrado

Tatual : 11 graus centígrados ( máxima de hoje )

PA : 1048 hPa


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Jan 2015 às 15:55)

João Pedro disse:


> Fim de dia, hoje, desde a Torre dos Clérigos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brutais! 


Mínima de hoje: *-0,9ºC*


Neste momento muito sol com 14,9ºC.


----------



## StormRic (9 Jan 2015 às 17:15)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Pressão atmosférica do AA a superar as previsões do GFS aqui para Portugal ... Bragança e chaves atingiram 1050,3mb



Sem dúvida que superou:





E às 10h ou 11h teria aparecido a isóbara dos 1048 e até dos 1050 hPa: *1050,5 hPa* máximo horário em Chaves às 11h (o máximo absoluto poderá ter sido superior)





Nas estações do litoral norte:


----------



## StormRic (9 Jan 2015 às 17:19)

james disse:


> PA : 1048 hPa



Talvez seja preciso calibrar a estação, no litoral norte os máximos horários foram 1044,5 hPa nas estações do IPMA.


----------



## Névoa (9 Jan 2015 às 18:32)

Às  15:00 S. Gens registou 18,6C, e provavelmente a máxima terá sido superior a isso! Será plausível este registo?


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Jan 2015 às 02:14)

Boa noite,

por volta das 23:30 de ontem formou-se um nevoeiro mesmo muito denso que, apesar do tremendo desconforto térmico (cerca de 1,5ºC), ainda deu para umas fotos. Chegou a um ponto que tive de correr para casa pois tinha as mãos a congelar. Não me lembro de sentir tanto frio como naquele momento. As gotículas do nevoeiro mais pareciam cristais de gelo. 

Quando o nevoerio começou a aparecer:







De um momento para o outro ficou assim (mesma posição da primeira):



























Neste momento 0,6ºC.


----------



## dlourenco (10 Jan 2015 às 03:11)

Foto perto das 2h, em Real, Braga.
Algum gelo já formado.

Nevoeiro e termómetro do carro marcava -2°C


----------



## João Pedro (10 Jan 2015 às 08:41)

Bom dia!

Mais um amanhecer cheio de sol pelo Porto. 6,1ºC neste momento.


----------



## Névoa (10 Jan 2015 às 11:33)

Dados de S. Gens sobre o dia de ontem:
max: 19,3C
min: 3,9C


----------



## Paula (10 Jan 2015 às 12:49)

Boa tarde!

Mais um dia de muito sol 
Manhã bastante agradável.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jan 2015 às 21:18)

Boa noite.

Tem-se mantido as noites frias e com geada.
Hoje a geada no vale do rio Sousa era moderada e nas zonas mais abrigadas do sol o gelo permanecia durante bastantes horas.
Aqui pelo burgo Pacense a geada era fraca, notoriamente menor do que noutras zonas. Nestas situações de grande estabilidade anticiclónica, com temperaturas bem positivas aos 850 hPa, as zonas mais baixas tendem a ver o frio "aprisionada" e com maior vigor. Logo que a situação mude e as temperaturas em altitude caiam, as zonas mais altas verão o frio a chegar...
De resto o céu manteve-se limpo e agora pela noite há neblina.

*Tmín: 0,0ºC (no termómetro de mercúrio baixou até -0,1ºC)
Tmáx: 15,9ºC (Tmercúrio: 16,3ºC)
Tméd: 6,0ºC

Tactual: 3,0ºC
Hr: 83%
P.orvalho: 1,0ºC
PAtm: 1035 hPa
*​*Um excelente fim de semana.*


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Jan 2015 às 21:26)

Boas.

Ao fim da tarde de hoje:











Neste momento 3,0ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Jan 2015 às 22:03)

Boas!
Por aqui dia de sol com céu completamente limpo.
Agora já está fresco , vou com 5ºC e vento de NE rajadas de 19kmh.

Extremos:


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Jan 2015 às 23:51)

Panorama atual de temperaturas


----------



## João Pedro (11 Jan 2015 às 00:40)

Boa noite,

Por cá muito sol durante todo o dia com temperaturas bastante altas.
Alguma nebulosidade pelas 22h00-23h00. Neste momento o céu volta a estar totalmente limpo e 5,8ºC.


----------



## StormRic (11 Jan 2015 às 02:38)

Ruipedroo disse:


>



Excelente instantâneo (daqueles que é preciso pensar rápido)! 
Fotos bem bonitas!


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Jan 2015 às 07:48)

Bom dia!

Minima de 1,3ºc
Atuais 1,8ºc e windChill -2,1ºc
Céu apresenta algumas nuvens.


----------



## Snifa (11 Jan 2015 às 08:36)

Bom dia,

isto parece tempo de neve, mínima de *1.2 ºc* , actual 1.6 ºc céu muito nublado e um belo arco íris:

E não é que caiem uns cristais minúsculos?? tentei gravar em video mas já não fui a tempo.. 

Foto que fiz há minutos do arco- iris, pouco antes de começarem a cair pequenos cristais, depois já era chuva mesmo com 1.8 ºc de temperatura 

Vista para Oeste:









Que pena não estar mais frio em altitude senão havia já aqui uma surpresa e das grandes..


----------



## João Pedro (11 Jan 2015 às 08:42)

Bom dia,

Início de dia pontuado com breves e frios aguaceiros.
A mínima registada por aqui foi de 3,2ºC. Neste momento com 4,6ºC.


----------



## GabKoost (11 Jan 2015 às 08:47)

Acorda-se por cá com um chão molhado e pequenos períodos de chuva fraca.

Por insignificante que seja, sempre dá um ar de inverno e ajuda a repor humidade na vegetação que está a níveis muito baixos para a época.


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Jan 2015 às 08:56)

Quando passei na zona do Norteshopping ,as 8:10h estava a chover bem!!


----------



## Névoa (11 Jan 2015 às 09:03)

O rain alarm já deu aviso de chuva, e também vi algo parecido com umas poucas gotas esbatidas no vidro da janela hoje. Terá chovido qualquer coisita de madrugada?


----------



## João Pedro (11 Jan 2015 às 09:07)

O Sol sobe no horizonte semi-encoberto pelas nuvens; a temperatura vai diminuindo... 4,2ºC agora.


----------



## Névoa (11 Jan 2015 às 09:08)

Desculpem, acho que estava na página errada e ainda não tinha visto estas mensagens. Mas se o Joaopaulo viu chuva pelos lados do NS, então aqui também terá chovido, é perto.


----------



## João Pedro (11 Jan 2015 às 09:08)

Névoa disse:


> O rain alarm já deu aviso de chuva, e também vi algo parecido com umas poucas gotas esbatidas no vidro da janela hoje. Terá chovido qualquer coisita de madrugada?


Sim, pelo menos há cerca de uma hora atrás caíram por aqui umas pinguinhas.


----------



## João Pedro (11 Jan 2015 às 09:11)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> Foto que fiz há minutos do arco- iris, pouco antes de começarem a cair pequenos cristais, depois já era chuva mesmo mesmo com 1.8 ºc de temperatura


Bela forma de começar o dia! Belíssima foto!


----------



## Névoa (11 Jan 2015 às 09:12)

João Pedro disse:


> O Sol sobe no horizonte semi-encoberto pelas nuvens; a temperatura vai diminuindo... 4,2ºC agora.



Enquanto eu estava a escrever o post anterior senti muito frio, tive a exacta sensação que a temperatura tinha caído repentinamente, mas julguei ser apenas impressão. Agora já sinto um pouco menos de frio.


----------



## João Pedro (11 Jan 2015 às 09:26)

Névoa disse:


> Enquanto eu estava a escrever o post anterior senti muito frio, tive a exacta sensação que a temperatura tinha caído repentinamente, mas julguei ser apenas impressão. Agora já sinto um pouco menos de frio.


Já está a subir outra vez, acompanhando o descobrimento do Sol. 4,6ºC.
Voltou a cair um breve aguaceiro há momentos.


----------



## João Pedro (11 Jan 2015 às 09:31)

Bonita imagem bem esclarecedora das atuais condições meteorológicas que se verificam neste início de dia:


----------



## Paelagius (11 Jan 2015 às 10:47)




----------



## Snifa (11 Jan 2015 às 11:43)

João Pedro disse:


> Bela forma de começar o dia! Belíssima foto!



Obrigado João Pedro!

É sempre algo raro encontrar e captar um arco-íris completo..

Por aqui continua frio, apenas 4.9ºc a esta hora, céu muito nublado não deixa o sol aparecer e aquecer..


----------



## João Pedro (11 Jan 2015 às 11:49)

Snifa disse:


> Obrigado João Pedro!
> 
> É sempre algo raro encontrar e captar um arco-íris completo..
> 
> Por aqui continua frio, apenas 4.9ºc a esta hora, céu muito nublado não deixa o sol aparecer e aquecer..


Aliás, vê-se bem o segundo arco-íris no canto superior esquerdo. 
Aqui por estes lados nada de arcos-íris mas a manhã tem sido bastante frutífera em relação a fotografias. 
A temperatura tem vindo a subir até aos atuais 7,1ºC.


----------



## Fernando Costa (11 Jan 2015 às 11:52)

Está um ar de neve. Bem frio ainda. Diria, que não estão mais do que 8ºC.


----------



## Macuser (11 Jan 2015 às 15:06)

O que está de errado aqui?

Painel Data/Hora V.10M V.850 Prec. Cape LI DAM A.850 A.500 T.2M HR.2M T.850 T.500 Baro Nuvens Neve

+39 Seg 12/01 21H 4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 40 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 0.0 0 11.2 545 1562 5679 4.1 94 3.8 -20.2 1027.6 0 1850
+42 Ter 13/01 00H 5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 45 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 0.0 0 11.3 545 1554 5672 6.4 91 3.2 -20.0 1027.0 10 1800
+45 Ter 13/01 03H 6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 56 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 0.1 0 9.7 545 1539 5659 7.7 93 3.0 -20.1 1025.1 86 1750
+48 Ter 13/01 06H 7 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 53 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 0.5 0 8.6 546 1523 5647 8.3 97 2.0 -19.9 1022.9 93 1700
+51 Ter 13/01 09H 8 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 61 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 3.7 0 6.1 546 1522 5648 9.0 99 2.5 -21.1 1022.8 100 1800
+54 Ter 13/01 12H 0 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 0 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 0.0 0 0.0 0 0 0 -273.2 0 -273.2 -273.2 0.0 0 0                                        
+57 Ter 13/01 15H 4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 39 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 6.3 64 2.2 545 1518 5631 10.8 98 2.8 -22.0 1021.9 100 1850


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Jan 2015 às 15:42)

Por Canelas-VNGaia, vou com 12,5ºC, com 65%hr e vento fraco de NE.

Temperatura mínima desceu até aos 1,3ºc.

Hoje comprei um anemómetro da la crosse
Modelo ws9500.
É possível ver o vento instantâneo , rajada maxima e também calcula a média de velocidade vento desde que se ligou o equipamento .. Tem um sensor de temperatura e calcula o windChill!
Fotos :


----------



## Paula (11 Jan 2015 às 15:58)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Por Canelas-VNGaia, vou com 12,5ºC, com 65%hr e vento fraco de NE.
> 
> Temperatura mínima desceu até aos 1,3ºc.
> 
> ...




Parece bem porreiro.
Onde compraste?


----------



## guimeixen (11 Jan 2015 às 16:19)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Por Canelas-VNGaia, vou com 12,5ºC, com 65%hr e vento fraco de NE.
> 
> Temperatura mínima desceu até aos 1,3ºc.
> 
> ...





Paula disse:


> Parece bem porreiro.
> Onde compraste?




Também tenho um, comprei-o em fevereiro do ano passado.

Paula, eu comprei o meu na Decathlon.
http://www.decathlon.pt/anemometro-ws9500-id_8163711.html


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Jan 2015 às 16:25)

Paula disse:


> Parece bem porreiro.
> Onde compraste?


Sim, também comprei na decathlon!


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Jan 2015 às 16:42)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Sim, também comprei na decathlon!



Excelente aquisição

Também tenho um anemómetro "skywatch windoo 2" mas no telemóvel. Mede a temperatura, humidade, velocidade do vento e direcção do vento.


----------



## StormRic (11 Jan 2015 às 16:46)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> isto parece tempo de neve, mínima de *1.2 ºc* , actual 1.6 ºc céu muito nublado e um belo arco íris:
> 
> ...



Lindíssimo! E duplo! 

Bom augúrio, vai começar a chover (no norte) e vai continuar, 3ª, 5ª... 
Se calhar até neva, no Gerês.


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Jan 2015 às 19:10)

Litoral mais fresco que o interior:


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Jan 2015 às 20:12)

Por do sol por aqui 













Era visível um barra de neblina enquando o vento estava de W , quando rodou para NE a humidade desceu e já não consegui ver a neblina ..


----------



## jotackosta (11 Jan 2015 às 20:19)

Paula disse:


> Parece bem porreiro.
> Onde compraste?



É bem porreiro sim!
A medição do vento é instantânea


----------



## panzer4 (11 Jan 2015 às 21:20)

boas noites a todos!
bem,tenho visto em alguns modelos que na proxima quinta/sexta ou sabado a probabilidade de nevar em cotas baixas é muito grande! a verdade é que se continuar assim pode mesmo acontecer, o que era muito bom! quais as vossos expectativas? acham que pode mesmo nevar abaixo da cota dos 500mts?
cumprimentos!


----------



## StormRic (11 Jan 2015 às 21:49)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Litoral mais fresco que o interior:



Interessante essa dicotomia, será pela presença da neblina, pela inversão (estando o litoral aí mais baixo que o interior) ou outro factor? Porque não é pela temperatura da água do mar que nessa zona costeira está entre 12º e 14º.


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Jan 2015 às 22:28)

Por aqui a temperatura está a descer lentamente , vou com 8,9ºC e vento de ENE.

Estive a comparar a temperatura registada pelo auriol e pelo anemometro la crosse, e os resultados foram excelentes:


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Jan 2015 às 22:50)

StormRic disse:


> Interessante essa dicotomia, será pela presença da neblina, pela inversão (estando o litoral aí mais baixo que o interior) ou outro factor? Porque não é pela temperatura da água do mar que nessa zona costeira está entre 12º e 14º.



Penso que na altura , a zona mais próxima da costa tinha alguma neblina e vento de W / NW / NNW , e por isso a temperatura desceu bem ..
já mais para o interior o fluxo de E / NE , tinha entrado diminuindo a humidade no ar e também  fazendo a temperatura estabilizar .

É o meu ponto de vista para isto acontecer , mas posso estar errado

Por exemplo , agora que a corrente de LESTE já entrou bem, as temperaturas estão praticamente iguais 
As estações já indicam vento de ESE / E / NE!


----------



## João Pedro (11 Jan 2015 às 22:58)

Boas,

O início do dia brindou-nos finalmente com alguma nebulosidade que, para além de nos deixar umas muito bem vindas pinguinhas, proporcionou também a ocorrência de belas oportunidades fotográficas. 




Early in the morning. Porto, 11-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Early in the morning. Porto, 11-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Early in the morning. Porto, 11-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Interessante... ainda pensei que iria sair dali alguma coisa mais excitante mas... só deve ter saído mesmo água! 



Early in the morning. Porto, 11-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Early in the morning. Porto, 11-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Mais aqui:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/nascer-do-sol.8074/#post-469589

A noite segue com céu limpo e com 10,7ºC.


----------



## Paelagius (12 Jan 2015 às 00:44)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Penso que na altura , a zona mais próxima da costa tinha alguma neblina e vento de W / NW / NNW



Confirmo. Quando ia em direcção ao Porto de Leixões estava assim como descreveste.


----------



## Paelagius (12 Jan 2015 às 00:58)

João Pedro disse:


> Interessante... ainda pensei que iria sair dali alguma coisa mais excitante mas... só deve ter saído mesmo água!


 


Curioso, parece a mesma que aparece na imagem que partilhei esta manhã. Também estava à espera de algo mais.


----------



## Stinger (12 Jan 2015 às 02:10)

Sincelo no freixo ???


----------



## StormRic (12 Jan 2015 às 17:01)

Paelagius disse:


>





Paelagius disse:


> Curioso, parece a mesma que aparece na imagem que partilhei esta manhã. Também estava à espera de algo mais.



Sim, também me parece ser a mesma, mas como virga que é... não chega à superfície, evapora-se pelo caminho.


----------



## StormRic (12 Jan 2015 às 17:04)

Stinger disse:


> Sincelo no freixo ???



Referes-te às árvores na outra margem? Não se consegue ver em foto maior?

As águas calmas do rio estão lindas.


----------



## Stinger (12 Jan 2015 às 17:38)

Sim na outra margem , tavam algumas todas brancas isto as 17 da tarde . Mais a frente tem mais uma branca


----------



## João Pedro (12 Jan 2015 às 20:01)

Stinger disse:


> Sim na outra margem , tavam algumas todas brancas isto as 17 da tarde . Mais a frente tem mais uma branca


Aquilo não serão mimosas em início de floração? Parece-me pouco provável que fosse sincelo às cinco da tarde.


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Jan 2015 às 22:36)

Boas!
Por aqui céu nublado , com 6,4ºc mínima do dia!
A máxima foi de 14,1ºc .
Foto tirada ao final da tarde:





Agora:


----------



## meteoamador (12 Jan 2015 às 22:50)

Fotos muito boas que por aqui vão aparecendo 

Por aqui segue muito nublado 10,5ºC atuais.


----------



## Vitor TT (12 Jan 2015 às 23:13)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Por Canelas-VNGaia, vou com 12,5ºC, com 65%hr e vento fraco de NE.
> 
> Temperatura mínima desceu até aos 1,3ºc.
> 
> ...



Ando para comprar um "aparelhómetro" desses, apesar de não ser muito barato, mas era o ideal para fazer os registos de temperatura e do vento claro das voltas que faço, mas agradecia se possível saber com que rapidez actualiza ou quanto tempo demora a estabilizar a temperatura certa,


----------



## Macuser (13 Jan 2015 às 02:19)

Stinger disse:


> Sincelo no freixo ???


Admito que nunca tinha visto essa palavra


----------



## Stinger (13 Jan 2015 às 02:23)

Nesta até se nota na rocha :


----------



## Paelagius (13 Jan 2015 às 11:31)

Nada de especial. Apenas um céu que já não via desde há umas semanas e algum vento de volta.


----------



## Bracaro (13 Jan 2015 às 12:55)

Manhã desagradável, com vento por vezes com rajadas, Apesar da temperatura mínima ter subido bastante, hoje não é agradável andar na rua. Ao chegar há pouco a casa, constatei que o meu termómetro marcava uns agradáveis 11,1º, em claro contraste com a sensação térmica na rua.
Neste momento chove com pouca intensidade.


----------



## boneli (13 Jan 2015 às 13:00)

Chuva de volta aqui ao Burgo.


----------



## panzer4 (13 Jan 2015 às 13:24)

boas a todos!
Bem,tenho visto em alguns modelos que na proxima quinta/sexta ou sabado a probabilidade de nevar em cotas baixas é muito grande! A verdade é que se continuar assim pode mesmo acontecer, o que era muito bom! Quais as vossos expectativas? Acham que pode mesmo nevar abaixo da cota dos 500mts?
cumprimentos!


----------



## guimeixen (13 Jan 2015 às 13:28)

Boa tarde,

Está agora a chover fraco e 11,9°C mas já choveu com mais intensidade.


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Jan 2015 às 13:28)

Por aqui rajadas por vezes fortes!:assobio:
Muito nublado para SW

Atuais:








Dados da estação em rio tinto , vento forte também !


----------



## james (13 Jan 2015 às 13:34)

Boa tarde ,

Aí está ela de volta e em força ! 

Muita chuva e vento por aqui ! ! !

Tatual : 12 graus  centígrados


----------



## Snifa (13 Jan 2015 às 13:34)

Boas, 

começa a chover no Porto, chuva puxada a vento de SW


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Jan 2015 às 13:35)

Vitor TT disse:


> Ando para comprar um "aparelhómetro" desses, apesar de não ser muito barato, mas era o ideal para fazer os registos de temperatura e do vento claro das voltas que faço, mas agradecia se possível saber com que rapidez actualiza ou quanto tempo demora a estabilizar a temperatura certa,



O anemometro atualiza a cada 2segundos , o termómetro não sei , mas comparando com o Auriol que tinha colocado ao lado , estavam ambos a descer praticamente ao mesmo ritmo..


----------



## Snifa (13 Jan 2015 às 13:40)

Chuva de gota grossa, já escorre pelos vidros


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Jan 2015 às 13:43)

A estação de LEÇA  no  WU, já regista 0,5mm


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Jan 2015 às 13:44)

Já chove aqui!!


----------



## james (13 Jan 2015 às 13:52)

Que grande ventania vai por aqui  . . .

E continua a chover com grande intensidade !


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Jan 2015 às 13:54)

Por aqui também já chove com algum vento.
Temperatura a descer 11ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Jan 2015 às 13:55)

Chove com grande intensidade !!!
Puxada a vento.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Jan 2015 às 13:57)

panzer4 disse:


> boas a todos!
> Bem,tenho visto em alguns modelos que na proxima quinta/sexta ou sabado a probabilidade de nevar em cotas baixas é muito grande! A verdade é que se continuar assim pode mesmo acontecer, o que era muito bom! Quais as vossos expectativas? Acham que pode mesmo nevar abaixo da cota dos 500mts?
> cumprimentos!



é pouco provável que neve abaixo dos 500 M,contudo poderá haver sleet principalmente na madrugada de sexta-feira isto se houver precipitação como é lógico!


----------



## boneli (13 Jan 2015 às 14:13)

Amanhã já saberemos algo melhor...mas para já penso abaixo dos 600 m ( o que já é bom) começa a ser difícil. Mas os modelos andam cozinhar uma segunda quinzena bem fresca. Vamos ver..


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Jan 2015 às 14:34)

Acumulados das minhas estações:
Sameiros: 2mm
Rechousa:1,3mm
Francelos: 0,5mm


----------



## Snifa (13 Jan 2015 às 16:44)

Chove bem pelo Porto


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Jan 2015 às 16:51)

Muito escuro a Oeste!
Chove bastante aqui !


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Jan 2015 às 17:07)

Sameiros a ONO daqui vai com 9,4mm.
Aqui vou 6,1mm.


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Jan 2015 às 17:12)

Pressão já está a subir , daqui a pouco deverá haver rotação do vento de S / SSW para O / ONO


----------



## guimeixen (13 Jan 2015 às 17:24)

Já não chove e já se vê o céu.

Vê-se também parte de um arco-íris:



Rainbow by guimeixen, on Flickr



After the rain by guimeixen, on Flickr


----------



## Paula (13 Jan 2015 às 17:59)

Boa tarde.

Esta tarde pingou bem por aqui 
Está fresquinho lá fora. De momento não chove.

Actuais, 11.4ºC.

(Encontro-me em fase de testes com o meu novo brinquedo, uma _La Crosse Technology WS 9251 , _*pelo que os dados podem ainda não ser muito seguros*_.)_


----------



## Snifa (13 Jan 2015 às 19:33)

Boas, 

*9 mm* acumulados por aqui, de momento não chove, está fresco com 10.8 ºc actuais.


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Jan 2015 às 19:44)

Boas,

Por cá o dia foi marcado pela chuva moderada, que caiu durante a tarde e com algumas interrupções. Ao por do sol começou a limpar e o céu apresentou umas belas cores. Foto:








Acumulados 7 mm. Nevoeiro neste momento.


----------



## guimeixen (13 Jan 2015 às 21:40)

Nevoeiro agora:




Fog by guimeixen, on Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Jan 2015 às 22:40)

No freixo está nevoeiro muito denso 
O Carro marcava 9,5ºC agora ao chegar a casa marca 8,5ºC e não esta nevoeiro !


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Jan 2015 às 23:41)

Fotos que tirei está tarde:






















Agora :


----------



## Vitor TT (13 Jan 2015 às 23:53)

Joaopaulo disse:


> O anemometro atualiza a cada 2segundos , o termómetro não sei , mas comparando com o Auriol que tinha colocado ao lado , estavam ambos a descer praticamente ao mesmo ritmo..



Obrigadíssimo  tenho ver bem.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Jan 2015 às 00:50)

Boa noite,

Nevoeiro cerrado e 8,6ºC neste momento.


----------



## Névoa (14 Jan 2015 às 09:58)

Noite bastante amena por aqui,  S. Gens registou 7,2C às 6:00 como mínima numa hora cheia. Em relação à ontem, os dados já confirmados de S. Gens são:
max: 13,4C
min: 7,6C

O ipma não actualiza os dados dos modelos desde as 12:05 de ontem, ou seja, já há duas runs em falta. Como muito se fala das tendências para o dia 22 em diante, eu ando à espera desta informação desde ontem... em vão:/


----------



## StormRic (14 Jan 2015 às 17:01)

Névoa disse:


> Como muito se fala das tendências para o dia 22 em diante, eu ando à espera desta informação desde ontem... em vão:/



Parece manter-se em geral um padrão de frentes e vales em corrente de noroeste com o anticiclone sobre os Açores. Sem grande precipitação mas também sem muito frio.


----------



## Névoa (14 Jan 2015 às 17:31)

StormRic disse:


> Parece manter-se em geral um padrão de frentes e vales em corrente de noroeste com o anticiclone sobre os Açores. Sem grande precipitação mas também sem muito frio.



Sim, parece que acaba por não ser muito diferente daquilo que se prevê para este fim-de-semana. Eu estava a ficar preocupada como frio, pois apesar de preferi-lo ao calor excessivo, noto já a falta de infra-estruturas adequadas em casa... muito frio seria desagradável e também perigoso, mas para já esta run falou em -1C no Porto para esta outra entrada, realmente não é assim tão frio.


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Jan 2015 às 19:33)

Fotos que tirei ao amanhecer


















E outras ao poente..


----------



## Paula (14 Jan 2015 às 20:56)

Boa noite.



Dia com algumas abertas.
A noite segue (ainda) sem chuva e com algum vento que é bem fresco.


Sigo com 10.7ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Jan 2015 às 21:24)

Boas,

Depois de um dia com céus de um modo geral limpos, por agora já vai chegando alguma nebulosidade.




Before the rain. Porto, 14-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Before the rain. Porto, 14-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

A noite segue com 10,2ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Jan 2015 às 21:31)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Depois de um dia com céus de um modo geral limpos, por agora já vai chegando alguma nebulosidade.
> 
> ...



Excelente foto!!


----------



## João Pedro (14 Jan 2015 às 21:48)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Excelente foto!!


Thanks Jp!


----------



## Beric D (14 Jan 2015 às 21:55)

Se se mantivesse a previsão para 6ªfeira do GFS, poderiamos ter oportunidade de ver uns flocos no Sameiro...


----------



## StormRic (14 Jan 2015 às 22:11)

Joaopaulo disse:


>



Boas fotos da manhã fumegante e do poente, mas esta...  (também foi com tlm?)


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Jan 2015 às 22:18)

StormRic disse:


> Boas fotos da manhã fumegante e do poente, mas esta...  (também foi com tlm?)


Obrigado!!
Sim, foram todas com tlm!


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Jan 2015 às 22:31)

Por aqui estão 8,6ºC e vento de SSE.
Fotos que tirei agora:








(10 e 15seg de exposiçãona GoPro )


----------



## João Pedro (14 Jan 2015 às 22:33)

Gosto dessa vista Jp!


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jan 2015 às 00:59)

Por aqui temperatura e vento a aumentarem !
Rajadas por vezes fortes , máxima de 35,3kmh de Sul...vem lá chuva

Já tinha saudades de ver isto!


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jan 2015 às 06:57)

Rajada de 56kmh !:assobio:
Edit: 59,5kmh aqui e 55kmh em francelos!
Começa a pingar


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Jan 2015 às 07:50)

Bom dia.

Acordamos hoje com céu encoberto e vento a soprar moderado de SSO.
Já choveu mas fraco, ainda sem acumulação.

Venha lá essa animação que para isso estamos sempre prontos!

*Tatual: 9,5ºC
Hr: 91%
Vento médio: 10,1 km\h
Rajada: 23,89 km\h*​


----------



## guimeixen (15 Jan 2015 às 09:07)

Bom dia,

Chove moderadamente e nestes últimos minutos tem alternado entre fraco e moderado.


----------



## Snifa (15 Jan 2015 às 11:20)

Muita chuva e vento pelo Porto


----------



## guimeixen (15 Jan 2015 às 11:57)

Já chove bem á algum tempo.


----------



## Snifa (15 Jan 2015 às 12:56)

Chove e não é pouco


----------



## Snifa (15 Jan 2015 às 13:01)

Que temporal , *17.8 mm* acumulados e a subir 

*18.2 mm* no ISEP


----------



## Paelagius (15 Jan 2015 às 13:08)

As rajadas têm vindo a intensificar-se outra vez...


----------



## guimeixen (15 Jan 2015 às 13:12)

Não pára, continua a chover bem.


----------



## Snifa (15 Jan 2015 às 13:15)

Ficou de noite agora, e chove intensamente, há pouco na Avenida da Boavista a água já começava a acumular, foto que fiz com o telemóvel um pouco à pressa mas dá para ter uma ideia:







*21.6 mm* e a subir


----------



## Cadito (15 Jan 2015 às 13:15)

Grande chuvada!


----------



## jpmartins (15 Jan 2015 às 13:29)

Boas,

Chove bem por aqui também, sigo com 7mm.


----------



## guimeixen (15 Jan 2015 às 13:43)

Passou á poucos minutos uma frente de rajada. Daqui a pouco ponho as fotos.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Jan 2015 às 13:48)

Que pena que o radar de Arouca não ate nem desate!


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jan 2015 às 13:55)

Que chuvada que apanhei ao sair do ISEP e agora em Gaia  !!


----------



## Beric D (15 Jan 2015 às 14:14)

Sameiro:


----------



## guimeixen (15 Jan 2015 às 14:15)

Aqui estão as fotos:

Na segunda nota-se a whale's mouth.




Gust Front by guimeixen, on Flickr



Whale&#x27;s Mouth Cloud by guimeixen, on Flickr


----------



## jpmartins (15 Jan 2015 às 14:23)

Chove torrencial


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Jan 2015 às 14:48)

Boa tarde. Tem chovido moderadamente nas últimas horas, de forma contínua.
O acumulado é agora de 30,7 mm. 
O vento agora acalmou.


----------



## João Pedro (15 Jan 2015 às 14:50)

Boa tarde,

Muita chuva puxada a vento com rajadas por vezes fortes pela hora do almoço. Dia verdadeiramente tempestuoso pelo Porto! 
Por agora vai chovendo moderadamente e o vento acalmou bastante.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jan 2015 às 14:57)

Continua a chover ! Vou com *28mm*
O vento está fraco . Rajada max de *85,3kmh!:assobio:*
*-----------*

Estação de francelos vai com *24mm *e sameiros,Valadares com *33mm*
Rajada  Maxima de *63,7kmh* em Francelos!


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (15 Jan 2015 às 15:04)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde. Tem chovido moderadamente nas últimas horas, de forma contínua.
> O acumulado é agora de 30,7 mm.
> O vento agora acalmou.


Boa tarde. Estive a ver no freemeteo e na madrugada de hoje para amanhã preveem saraiva ou neve para Freamunde. Poderá mesmo acontecer isso?


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Jan 2015 às 15:04)

guimeixen disse:


> Passou á poucos minutos uma frente de rajada. Daqui a pouco ponho as fotos.



Comfirmo, também fotografei. Só que só posso colocar aqui as fotos mais logo.

Neste momento a chuva começa a abrandar, depois de ter caído com certa intensidade várias horas seguidas.


----------



## jpmartins (15 Jan 2015 às 15:40)

Sigo com 16mm, chove intensamente neste momento.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Jan 2015 às 15:45)

Joaquim Coelho disse:


> Boa tarde. Estive a ver no freemeteo e na madrugada de hoje para amanhã preveem saraiva ou neve para Freamunde. Poderá mesmo acontecer isso?


Possível é mas a probabilidade é baixa. A cota andará nos 600 a 800 mts mas pode momentaneamente baixar.

Agora tudo mais calmo. Chove de forma fraca.
O acumulado é de 34,8 mm.


----------



## Paula (15 Jan 2015 às 15:49)

Boas.

Tem chovido bem por cá. 
10.8ºC, neste momento.


----------



## Snifa (15 Jan 2015 às 16:00)

Chove com intensidade, a estação do ISEP já ultrapassa os *40 mm*, boa carga por lá


----------



## Stinger (15 Jan 2015 às 16:10)

Por aqui , as nuvens baixas "engoliram " a serra de santa justa ...


----------



## Snifa (15 Jan 2015 às 16:10)

Mas que grande diluvio até faz fumo ,chove torrencialmente


----------



## james (15 Jan 2015 às 16:15)

Boa tarde ,

Dia de muita chuva e vento , choveu sem parar durante 14 horas . Agora , a chuva amainou , o vento rodou para NO .

Nas próximas horas , deve - se passar a regime de aguaceiros e o vento deve voltar a intensificar - se um pouco .

Alguns dados :

Tatual : 10 graus centígrados

HR :     98 %

PA :     1010 hPa


P. S . :  O " GFS " continua a insistir em cotas de neve bem baixas para amanhã .  Vamos ver o que nos reserva a próxima madrugada .


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (15 Jan 2015 às 16:28)

Snifa disse:


> a estação do ISEP já ultrapassa os *40 mm*, boa carga por lá


É verdade estive por lá a manhã toda e não parava de chover! 
Por aqui também chove certinho, o acumulado já vai nos *43mm*  e a subir...
Vamos ver o que nos reserva a noite, com muita sorte () ainda vejo alguma coisa que se pareça com neve LOL...
*Tatual: 8.0ºC
Hr: **93%*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Jan 2015 às 16:29)

já vão 5 horas sempre a chover!


----------



## Snifa (15 Jan 2015 às 17:50)

Boas, 

por aqui já não chove, o acumulado está nos *34.6 mm* 

Nota-se é o frio a entrar, sigo com uns frescos 8.2ºc


----------



## DMartins (15 Jan 2015 às 18:10)

Boa tarde.
Parou a chuva em Guimarães.
Atualmente com : *7.1º*


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Jan 2015 às 18:15)

Boas,dia de chuva e frio, aqui a 500m (nao chega a 500, pelo GPS são 480) vamos ver se neva na madrugada, a julgar pelos modelos diria que há essa hipótese pelo menos....


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jan 2015 às 18:38)

Boas!
Frio a entrar em força !
Vou com *7,5ºC* e vento fraco de NO

Acumulei* 30.5 mm*
Rate max *138,8mm/H*
Rajada maxima de* 85,3kmh*
Pressão minima *1008.4 hPa

--------------------------------------*
Minha estação de Francelos :
Acumulado :* 28,5mm*
Rate max *46,7**mm/H*
Rajada maxima de* 67,3kmh*
*
--------------------------------------*
Minha estação de Sameiros,Valadares:
Acumulado :* 36,8mm*
Rate max *59,1mm/H*


----------



## MeteorologiaLousada (15 Jan 2015 às 19:04)

Tive a ver os meteogramas do GFS e vi que colacam a cota de neve perto dos 400 metros esta madrugada


----------



## João Pedro (15 Jan 2015 às 19:19)

Boas, 

A chuva deu finalmente tréguas por volta das 18h00, depois de cerca de sete horas em que caiu ininterruptamente, por vezes bastante forte.
Por agora seguimos com céus quase limpos e com o frio a começar a apertar.


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Jan 2015 às 19:35)

Neste momento já estão 5º, se descer mais uns 4 graus aparecerá o elemento branco, vamos ver...


----------



## Paula (15 Jan 2015 às 19:56)

Volta a chover por aqui 

*9.2ºC*


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jan 2015 às 20:00)

Células do pós frontal a chegar :




(Em braga já chove!)
E no Sat24 , indica descargas elétricas 
Será que vem trovoada


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jan 2015 às 20:27)

Temperatura a descer , depois de uma pequena subida.
Vento de ONO e 7,2ºC


----------



## Paula (15 Jan 2015 às 20:32)

Tudo calmo por agora..

Temperatura a descer bem, 8.7ºC actuais.


----------



## Beric D (15 Jan 2015 às 21:04)

Acham que poderá ocorrer algo no Sameiro esta madrugada? Está a 560m


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Jan 2015 às 21:14)

Penso que nevará no Sameiro, mas sem acumulação. Por aqui estão ainda 5º e chove.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jan 2015 às 21:14)

Reportaram-me granizo neste momento no Porto.


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Jan 2015 às 21:17)

Por aqui há uns minutos parecia-me ter ouvido granizo, bem me parecia que fazia demasiado barulho para ser chuva


----------



## Snifa (15 Jan 2015 às 21:22)

Caiu um aguaceiro por aqui  ( parecia uma saraiva minúscula por momentos )que fez o acumulado subir para os *35.8 mm *

A temperatura desceu para os  6.9 ºc actuais que é a mínima até ao momento


----------



## Paula (15 Jan 2015 às 21:24)

Por cá continua a descida, mais lenta agora..
8.2ºC

Amanhã vou arriscar uma ida ao Sameiro. A ver vamos.


----------



## meteoamador (15 Jan 2015 às 21:34)

Boas

Sigo com 5.9ºC e 95% hr sem chuva .

No Sameiro parece-me difícil ter alguma coisa, no Geres terá de certeza.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jan 2015 às 21:55)

Começa a chover aqui !! 
Atuais 6,7ºc


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (15 Jan 2015 às 22:10)

Por aqui está muito frio... sigo com *4.3ºC* e chuva fraca...


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2015 às 22:16)

Joaopaulo disse:


> E no Sat24 , indica descargas elétricas
> Será que vem trovoada



Já houve alguma coisa por perto, embora o detector do IPMA deixe passar descargas sem as registar. Mas se registou estas é porque já há trovoadas a chegar.


----------



## João Pedro (15 Jan 2015 às 22:18)

Duas fotos de há pouco:




After the rain. Porto, 15-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




After the rain. Porto, 15-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

A temperatura não despega dos 9-10ºC... agora com 9,8ºC. Vai nevar!


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jan 2015 às 22:20)

Algumas fotos que fiz a passagem da frente quente ,entrada do ar frio do pós frontal.


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Jan 2015 às 22:23)

Boas,

que frio. Actuais 6,1ºC e nevoeiro. Não chove de momento.

Fotos de hoje:


----------



## João Pedro (15 Jan 2015 às 22:28)

Grande chuvada neste momento!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Jan 2015 às 22:31)

boa noite 6ºC aguaceiros!!

que nevão deve estar a cair no PNPG!!!


----------



## ampa62 (15 Jan 2015 às 22:31)

Boa noite. Granizo na zona da Boavista,


----------



## Snifa (15 Jan 2015 às 22:32)

Saraivada intensa por aqui


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jan 2015 às 22:35)

já ouço o granizo a bater nos armazéns a Oeste  !!


----------



## meteoamador (15 Jan 2015 às 22:36)

Granizo neste momento!!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Jan 2015 às 22:38)

Aguaceiro por aqui que traz também algum vento.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jan 2015 às 22:45)

Levantou vento !


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jan 2015 às 22:48)

Rajada de 53kmh aqui !
Francelos 58,7kmh.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Jan 2015 às 22:59)

Boa noite.

Pelas 21.30h, junto ao estádio da Mata Real (capital do móvel), aqui em Paços de Ferreira, apanhei queda de granizo "desfeito".
A temperatura no carro era de 5,5ºC.
Mais um pouco à frente a temperatura desceu para os 4,5ºC (aos 350 mts de altitude) e apanhei um susto com o carro a fazer "slalon" numa curva por causa do granizo na estrada - sorte a minha não haver carros naquela altura!.
Estamos agora em regime de aguaceiros pós-frontais, com descida da temperatura, com queda de granizo por vezes - MUITA ATENÇÃO NA ESTRADA!!!

O meu *acumulado de precipitação* é de *40,1 mm*.

*Tatual: 5,5ºC
Hr: 93%
*​A cota de neve deverá baixar aos 500 m talvez, num ou noutro aguaceiro mais vigoroso, mas com acumulação a cotas acimados 600 a 800 mts.
Bom acompanhamento aos que se aventurarem nesta noite fria e húmida...


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2015 às 23:05)

Aristocrata disse:


> Mais um pouco à frente a temperatura desceu para os 4,5ºC (aos 350 mts de altitude) e apanhei um susto com o carro a fazer "slalon" numa curva por causa do granizo na estrada - sorte a minha não haver carros naquela altura!.
> Estamos agora em regime de aguaceiros pós-frontais, com descida da temperatura, com queda de granizo por vezes - MUITA ATENÇÃO NA ESTRADA!!!



 isso é perigosíssimo por ser incontrolável. Provavelmente junto ao pavimento as temperaturas já eram de congelação e terá formado um fina camada de gelo com o granizo desfeito.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2015 às 23:21)

Enquanto que a primeira linha de instabilidade ainda segue um movimento de rotação que a encaminha para oeste e até oes-noroeste, a massa de células realmente activas que vem atrás parece cair directamente rumo a sueste e a grande velocidade. Há ali células de respeito!






http://www.sat24.com/en/sp?ir=true


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jan 2015 às 23:31)

Por aqui chove e esta vento !
Atuais *7,3ºC*


----------



## João Pedro (15 Jan 2015 às 23:44)

Volta a chover neste momento e a temperatura começou a baixar; 8,8ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jan 2015 às 23:50)

João Pedro disse:


> Volta a chover neste momento e a temperatura começou a baixar; 8,8ºC.


Aqui tbm começou a chover e com rajadas fortes!


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jan 2015 às 23:57)

Chove intensamente!!!


----------



## João Pedro (16 Jan 2015 às 00:00)

Tudo calmo agora...


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jan 2015 às 00:05)

Acumulados de hoje:
Rechousa com *31,6mm*
Francelos com *29,1mm*
Sameiros com *38,1mm*


----------



## Lince (16 Jan 2015 às 00:08)

Depois de um dia chuvoso com água neve durante a tarde...
Começou a nevar por volta das 20 horas, e neste momento neva intensamente, a acumulação ronda os 3cm
Esta noite promete...
temperatura actual -0,3º


----------



## panzer4 (16 Jan 2015 às 00:10)

boas...
tal como se esperava...a temperatura não desceu o suficiente e a neve não apareceusigo com 5º e com chuva certinha..já vi que por estes lados só neva de 12 em 12 anos infelizmente


----------



## david 6 (16 Jan 2015 às 00:14)

panzer4 disse:


> boas...
> tal como se esperava...a temperatura não desceu o suficiente e a neve não apareceusigo com 5º e com chuva certinha..já vi que por estes lados só neva de 12 em 12 anos infelizmente



ainda são 00h, estás a quantos metros?


----------



## panzer4 (16 Jan 2015 às 00:14)

Lince disse:


> Depois de um dia chuvoso com água neve durante a tarde...
> Começou a nevar por volta das 20 horas, e neste momento neva intensamente, a acumulação ronda os 3cm
> Esta noite promete...
> temperatura actual -0,3º


FOGO! á gente de sorte!! nós aqui a rezar para que neve e nada,e vocês ai com neve que ate farta!! mandem para aqui alguma!! já não vejo nevo a quase 8 anos!


----------



## panzer4 (16 Jan 2015 às 00:15)

david 6 disse:


> ainda são 00h, estás a quantos metros?


segundo o GPS estou a cerca de 450 mts ...desde que me conheço na minha zona só nevou 3 vezes,sendo que a ultima foi em 7 janeiro de 2008..


----------



## david 6 (16 Jan 2015 às 00:19)

panzer4 disse:


> segundo o GPS estou a cerca de 450 mts ...desde que me conheço na minha zona só nevou 3 vezes,sendo que a ultima foi em 7 janeiro de 2008..



eu se estivesse a essa altura, não perdia a esperança, nem que fosse para ver água-neve


----------



## rozzo (16 Jan 2015 às 00:22)

Pois há que ter calma e esperar, e ver o satélite ajuda. A essa altitude não será garantido, mas há chances moderadas durante a madrugada e início da manhã. Basta ver o satélite para notar que o melhor ainda lá vem longe, antes de começar já a rogar pragas a tudo antes do tempo!


----------



## jpmartins (16 Jan 2015 às 00:27)

Neste momento não chove, mas o vento sopra forte com rajadas na casa dos 50km/h.


----------



## panzer4 (16 Jan 2015 às 00:28)

david 6 disse:


> eu se estivesse a essa altura, não perdia a esperança, nem que fosse para ver água-neve


sinceramente não me parece...esta bastante vento,chove moderadamente e a  temperatura estabilizou nos 6º...
não esta com condições para haver neve, nem água-neve..


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jan 2015 às 00:45)

jpmartins disse:


> Neste momento não chove, mas o vento sopra forte com rajadas na casa dos 50km/h.


Vento forte aí nessa zona também !
- Fermentelos rajada max de *60.2kmh*
- AveiroSul rajada max de *62,8kmh



*


Na minha estação francelos rajada max de *56,2kmh(0:21h)*


----------



## Beric D (16 Jan 2015 às 00:54)

Não arrisquei subir tudo até ao Sameiro (tinha apenas gasolina para chegar a casa  ). Daqui do centro de Braga o Sameiro já está totalmente coberto por nuvens, amanhã de manhãzinha vou lá dar um salto


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 01:34)

Lince disse:


> Depois de um dia chuvoso com água neve durante a tarde...
> Começou a nevar por volta das 20 horas, e neste momento neva intensamente, a acumulação ronda os 3cm
> Esta noite promete...
> temperatura actual -0,3º



Bouça dos Homens, lugar lindíssimo e espectacular para se ver neve! Será possível vermos algumas fotos amanhã?


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 01:41)

A neve anda pelas alturas, da Peneda a Montalegre e quem sabe que outros lugares:


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Jan 2015 às 02:28)

As células até têm algum potencial, aquela no Alto Minho se continuar assim até ao Gerês vai dar uma belo aguaceiro de neve.






Boas células também a oeste daqui. Com 6ºC, contento-me com a trovoada, que também deve aparecer nas próximas horas.


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Jan 2015 às 02:58)

Está a descer bem. 4,7°C


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Jan 2015 às 03:16)

Já ouvi um ronco.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 03:20)

Aí está a primeira grande célula! O Gerês (e não só) vai ficar branco!


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Jan 2015 às 03:23)

Boa célula a entrar por Viana do Castelo, no quarto consigo ouvir os rugidos da mesma, ainda longínquos.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 03:29)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Já ouvi um ronco.



Vai em cheio para aí...


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Jan 2015 às 03:34)

StormRic disse:


> Vai em cheio para aí...



Está farta de chamar por mim, só que ainda não tive coragem de ir à janela, com o frio que está.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 03:40)

Potente célula:


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 03:43)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Está farta de chamar por mim, só que ainda não tive coragem de ir à janela, com o frio que está.



Olha o espectáculo de raios a chegar aí!





Já caíram descargas de mais de 100 kAmp !


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Jan 2015 às 03:44)

Já estou a ver, belo espectáculo de facto.  


Mete respeito.


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Jan 2015 às 03:48)

Que belo trovão agora, está forte!


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 03:50)

Trovoadas a estenderem-se para sul ao longo do litoral, até Aveiro:


----------



## Macuser (16 Jan 2015 às 03:54)

Já se houve bem, e espaçada tipo minuto a minuto.

Mas... não faço muita fé que venha com neve...

Cumprimentos

----------------------


Ruipedroo disse:


> Que belo trovão agora, está forte!


----------



## Paelagius (16 Jan 2015 às 04:02)

Caiu, há poucos minutos atrás, chuva acompanhada de algum granizo.


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Jan 2015 às 04:02)

Macuser disse:


> Já se houve bem, e espaçada tipo minuto a minuto.
> 
> Mas... não faço muita fé que venha com neve...
> 
> ...


É verdade, no entanto parece que já acabou.

E neve então é que é difícil, talvez no Sameiro caia alguma coisa.

Cumps.


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Jan 2015 às 04:03)

Parou a trovoada mas começou uma forte chuvada com granizo a acompanhar.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 04:05)




----------



## Macuser (16 Jan 2015 às 04:13)

Nogueiró e Lamaçães (Braga) 

Confirmo Chuva, Moderada, para já sem granizo, e desde que escrevi á dez minutos atras nem mais um trovão sequer.

(Quando morava em Fafe e se ouvia trovoada ao longe e passava era sinal de que a temperatura estava a baixar e acabava por nevar, será.....)

Cumprimentos

---------------------------


Ruipedroo disse:


> Parou a trovoada mas começou uma forte chuvada com granizo a acompanhar.


----------



## dlourenco (16 Jan 2015 às 04:25)

Macuser disse:


> Nogueiró e Lamaçães (Braga)
> 
> Confirmo Chuva, Moderada, para já sem granizo, e desde que escrevi á dez minutos atras nem mais um trovão sequer.
> 
> ...


Na zona baixa da cidade é quase impossível, cota muito baixa e muita humidade... Vai chuviscando. Agora está a entrar bastante frio, talvez este chuvisco aqui esteja a ser outra coisa no Sameiro


----------



## Scan_Ferr (16 Jan 2015 às 04:36)

Trovoada aqui neste momento


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jan 2015 às 05:18)

Grande trovão!!


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 05:20)

Descarga espantosa na Murtosa!






Eco de radar dessa célula:


----------



## Paelagius (16 Jan 2015 às 05:22)

Já se fazem ouvir aqui


----------



## supercell (16 Jan 2015 às 05:23)

Som brutal dos trovões... Impossível ficar acordado 
Ps: é só granizo..


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jan 2015 às 05:23)

Chove intensamente !!que barulho!


----------



## Paelagius (16 Jan 2015 às 05:23)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Grande trovão!!



Em que direcção?


----------



## Paelagius (16 Jan 2015 às 05:26)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Chove intensamente !!que barulho!



Por aqui ainda não chove nada. Apenas se ouvem os roncos mas nada de ver clarões...


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jan 2015 às 05:30)

Paelagius disse:


> Em que direcção?


Não te sei dizer , estava na cama e acordei


----------



## Paelagius (16 Jan 2015 às 05:31)

Começa a chover aqui...


----------



## Paelagius (16 Jan 2015 às 05:32)

Clarão a W


----------



## Paelagius (16 Jan 2015 às 05:33)

Esta muito próximo... Grande estrondo!


----------



## Paelagius (16 Jan 2015 às 05:34)

Outro...


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 05:36)

Este foi o da Murtosa:





a menos de 4 segundos deve ter acordado toda a vizinhança!


----------



## Paelagius (16 Jan 2015 às 05:36)

Outro... Não consigo precisar por causa do muro W SW. João paulo aponta para a minha direcção.


----------



## Paelagius (16 Jan 2015 às 05:40)

Grande bigorna a desenvolver a SE


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 05:42)

Aviso: vai piorar! Vem lá das grandes:


----------



## Paelagius (16 Jan 2015 às 05:45)




----------



## Paelagius (16 Jan 2015 às 05:47)

Acabo de ver claroes a SE


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 05:49)

Fantástico! 










Até agora sem consequências.


----------



## Paelagius (16 Jan 2015 às 05:53)

À esquerda


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jan 2015 às 05:55)

Por aqui chove !!
Vira para norte e NE


----------



## Paelagius (16 Jan 2015 às 05:57)

Torna a regime de aguaceiros...


----------



## Paelagius (16 Jan 2015 às 06:02)

Céu a abrir aqui por cima.


----------



## Paelagius (16 Jan 2015 às 06:04)

Clarão a SW


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jan 2015 às 06:10)

Trovão e relâmpago o Oeste!!


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jan 2015 às 06:10)

Outro relâmpago a NO


----------



## Paelagius (16 Jan 2015 às 06:23)

Enfim, estavapara despedir-me dizendo que soube a pouco, não tarda amanhece, e de repente vai uma "bomba".


----------



## Paelagius (16 Jan 2015 às 06:38)

Esta a cair granizo


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jan 2015 às 06:41)

Por aqui não chove !
Atuais 4,8ºc


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jan 2015 às 06:44)




----------



## Snifa (16 Jan 2015 às 06:49)

Bom dia, 

tempo frio com 4.8 ºc actuais, aguaceiros por vezes de granizo a trovoada já foi audível


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jan 2015 às 06:52)

Está a cair granizo com 4,8ºc


----------



## Paelagius (16 Jan 2015 às 06:58)

Por aqui,a estação mais próxima, Lordelo do Ouro, regista 6.2°C.


----------



## Scuderia (16 Jan 2015 às 07:51)

Granizo por Alfena...


----------



## xes (16 Jan 2015 às 08:07)

Bom dia amigos

Hoje sai de casa com 5º e a chover bastante, e estou a 250/300m de altitude portanto na freita devia estar a nevar mas acredito que seja so aos 1000m


----------



## Snifa (16 Jan 2015 às 08:08)

Relâmpago a WNW, grande escuridão em aproximação,  há pouco apanhei uma espécie de saraiva desfeita ao bater nos vidros, foi algo muito rápido passando a saraiva mais sólida..


----------



## Cadito (16 Jan 2015 às 08:12)

Bom dia!

Fotografias da saraivada das 07:45h, na zona de Sampaio (Ermesinde):










Cumprimentos


----------



## Snifa (16 Jan 2015 às 08:14)

Que escuridão, a noite aproxima-se vinda de Oeste e NW..


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jan 2015 às 08:16)

Snifa disse:


> Relâmpago a WNW, grande escuridão em aproximação,  há pouco apanhei uma espécie de saraiva desfeita ao bater nos vidros, foi algo muito rápido passando a saraiva mais sólida..



Estão a chegar mais células de NO e trazem atividade elétrica ..


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jan 2015 às 08:17)

Snifa disse:


> Que escuridão, a noite aproxima-se vinda de Oeste e NW..


Estou a reportar do Isep ,céu muito escuro!

EDIT: chove com grande intensidade!


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jan 2015 às 08:21)




----------



## GabKoost (16 Jan 2015 às 08:42)

Aqui pela zona de Braga ainda pensei que pudesse cair alguma neve nesta madrugada.

Sai do trabalho as 8 a chover e com 4 graus. Resolvi passar no sameiro a 560 metros onde estavam 3.5 graus.

Nada de neve mas apanhei agua neve durante um aguaceiro.

Talvez na Penha em Gmr, a mais de 600m e um pouco mais no interior, pudesse ter caido qq coisa..


----------



## Snifa (16 Jan 2015 às 08:43)

Ouvem-se trovões


----------



## Snifa (16 Jan 2015 às 09:05)

Grande ronco agora, está escuríssimo 

Chove grosso.


----------



## Cadito (16 Jan 2015 às 09:10)

Saraivada fortíssima


----------



## Snifa (16 Jan 2015 às 09:17)

Há relâmpagos bem grossos sobre o mar


----------



## Paelagius (16 Jan 2015 às 09:31)

Whale mouth


----------



## cookie (16 Jan 2015 às 09:34)

ontem dia muito chuvoso e ventoso. Temperatura 12graus mas o vento era bastante frio. Ontem o vento foi suficientemente forte para abrir 2 portões do condomínio e rebentar com um terceiro, partindo os encaixes e uma das pedras que revestia a parede do muro.
hoje pouco ou nenhum vento. Os roncos começaram por volta das 5:40 e duraram até ha pouco com relâmpagos. Caiu granizo seriam umas 8:40 (?). A temp é de 9 graus. Deixo fotos. Nesta vê-se o rodado dos carros no granizo.




nesta vê-se o granizo mais de perto.


----------



## DMartins (16 Jan 2015 às 09:46)

Bom dia.
Vai chovendo em Guimarães.
Temp. atual: *3.7º*


----------



## Paelagius (16 Jan 2015 às 09:51)




----------



## guimeixen (16 Jan 2015 às 09:57)

GabKoost disse:


> Aqui pela zona de Braga ainda pensei que pudesse cair alguma neve nesta madrugada.
> 
> Sai do trabalho as 8 a chover e com 4 graus. Resolvi passar no sameiro a 560 metros onde estavam 3.5 graus.
> 
> ...



Também fui ao Sameiro a essa hora e também apanhei a água-neve.


----------



## Beric D (16 Jan 2015 às 10:01)

Por esta altura não há/cai nada no Sameiro, certo? Ainda pensei dar lá um salto mas não deve valer a pena...


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Jan 2015 às 10:07)

por aqui desilusão total, nem água-neve sequer, mas para compensar já trovejou e caiu granizo.
A ver vamos se para a semana tenho mais sorte.


----------



## DMartins (16 Jan 2015 às 10:10)

Posso adiantar que se nevou na Penha não acumulou...
Não se vê nada, nem numa foto ampliada a 60X


----------



## Migas (16 Jan 2015 às 10:19)

Sameiro e  Sta Marta (500-600m), 9h40, 3ºC, nevoeiro e chuva com neve.
mas vê-se a neve no Gerês e Peneda



Beric D disse:


> Por esta altura não há/cai nada no Sameiro, certo? Ainda pensei dar lá um salto mas não deve valer a pena...


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Jan 2015 às 10:19)

Falei cedo demais, está a nevar (parece ser 100% neve) que grande surpresa... Será que está a nevar agora por causa da diminuição da humidade?


----------



## jpmartins (16 Jan 2015 às 10:29)

Estou a ouvir roncos, céu negro a NW, vem aí carga


----------



## xes (16 Jan 2015 às 10:30)

Meteofan disse:


> Falei cedo demais, está a nevar (parece ser 100% neve) que grande surpresa... Será que está a nevar agora por causa da diminuição da humidade?



Estas onde?


----------



## Snifa (16 Jan 2015 às 10:32)

Que tempo escuro e frio, chove bem agora 

É uma chuva gelada


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Jan 2015 às 10:32)

Estou em casa a 480m de altitude +\-. Nevou durante 5 minutos, quase 100% neve, agora abertas


----------



## Snifa (16 Jan 2015 às 10:35)

Apenas 5.4ºc a esta hora e grande escuridão


----------



## xes (16 Jan 2015 às 10:39)

Tenho relatos que na serra da freita esta toda branca


----------



## Paelagius (16 Jan 2015 às 10:39)

Torna-se a ouvir trovoada...


----------



## Snifa (16 Jan 2015 às 10:39)

Relâmpago e trovão agora mesmo


----------



## jpmartins (16 Jan 2015 às 10:43)

Está a ficar de noite , grande carga deve vir aí.


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Jan 2015 às 10:55)

Snifa disse:


> Relâmpago e trovão agora mesmo



Estou no Porto e também ouvi um trovão à 15 minutos atrás


----------



## james (16 Jan 2015 às 11:17)

Bom dia , 

Dia de aguaceiros fortes e trovoada . 

Por volta das 3 da manhã caiu uma trovoada brutal , dos mais fortes trovões que já ouvi nos últimos tempos , acompanhado de rajadas fortíssimas e uma enorme queda de granizo ( de manhã ainda havia gelo em alguns sítios ) .

Tatual : 7 graus centígrados

Tmin :  4 graus centígrados


Choveu com 4 graus centígrados , o frio era glaciar , mas os 98 % de HR não davam grandes hipóteses para algo mais .


P . S .   Segundo informações que consegui obter , a cota de neve com alguma acumulação terá andado no Litoral Norte na ordem dos 800 / 900 m .


----------



## dlourenco (16 Jan 2015 às 11:21)

para os mais entendidos, qual será o sitio mais perto aqui de Braga para dar um salto e ver a neve ?


----------



## PauloSR (16 Jan 2015 às 11:24)

Segundo relatos via facebook, cai neve em Serzedelo - Póvoa de Lanhoso (fronteira Povoa de Lanhoso - Vieira do Minho, EN103 Braga-Chaves)


----------



## cookie (16 Jan 2015 às 11:30)

Malta, aqui na zona norte, não muito longe do litoral, no fds haverá algum sítio onde haja neve para levar as miúdas?? Quais as perspectivas?


----------



## dlourenco (16 Jan 2015 às 11:31)

PauloSR disse:


> Segundo relatos via facebook, cai neve em Serzedelo - Póvoa de Lanhoso (fronteira Povoa de Lanhoso - Vieira do Minho, EN103 Braga-Chaves)


Sim  vi agora um vídeo. É água neve. Mas com acumulação talvez só tenha sorte no Gerês.


----------



## cookie (16 Jan 2015 às 11:36)

Vejam como está Montalegre  https://m.facebook.com/MunicipioMontalegre?_rdr#!/MunicipioMontalegre/albums/898961043461060/ se se mantiver ainda la damos um salto!!


----------



## Beric D (16 Jan 2015 às 11:37)

Estive no Sameiro às 11h. nevoeiro cerrado e chuva


----------



## pimigas (16 Jan 2015 às 11:39)

IP4 cortado  no Marão (segundo informações de quem está na estrada lá)


----------



## Snifa (16 Jan 2015 às 11:41)

*Raio atingiu árvore em escola e causa pânico entre pais e alunos*

Um raio atingiu, esta manhã de sexta-feira, uma árvore do pátio da Escola Básico do Gestalinho, na Maia. O estrondo e o barulho dos estragos que o raio provocou lançaram o pânico entre pais e crianças, que estavam a chegar à escola.

Era 9 horas da manhã desta sexta-feira e a maioria das crianças chegava à Escola Básica dos Gestalinhos para o último dia de aulas da semana, quando um raio atingiu o árvore do recreio, cortando a copa.

Viveram-se momentos de pânico e de susto: a seguir a um enorme estrondo, a escola ficou sem luz, os vidros partiram-se e o telhado ficou danificado.

Houve pais que não deixaram os filhos na escola e outros que foram buscar as crianças.

A meio da manhã desta sexta-feira, funcionários da Junta de Freguesia do Castelo da Maia e da Proteção Civil Municipal procediam a trabalhos de limpeza no local. A escola já tinha novamente luz e as aulas decorriam com normalidade.

O raio terá feito estragos, também, em algumas casas da vizinhança

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...celho=Maia&Option=Interior&content_id=4345684


----------



## PauloSR (16 Jan 2015 às 11:51)

dlourenco disse:


> Sim  vi agora um vídeo. É água neve. Mas com acumulação talvez só tenha sorte no Gerês.




Tabuaças, 800 metros à frente. Não era água neve


----------



## frusko (16 Jan 2015 às 11:52)

pelas serras de fafe tanbem a neve lagoa lameira


----------



## Lince (16 Jan 2015 às 11:55)

Algumas fotos deste evento
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Mais tarde vou inserir um vídeo.
Continua a nevar , acumulações de cerca de 12cm


----------



## Vince (16 Jan 2015 às 12:03)

Cavaleiro Alvo (Melgaço) 700m 





(c) Abel Marques


----------



## Vince (16 Jan 2015 às 12:08)

Portelinha (Castro Laboreiro)
~1000m





(c) Quito Arantes



Castro Laboreiro:

*Vídeo* Adilio Pereira: (clicar)


----------



## Stinger (16 Jan 2015 às 12:10)

Que linda paisagem


----------



## Vince (16 Jan 2015 às 12:15)

Lince disse:


> Algumas fotos deste evento
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não saíram as fotos.
Se precisares de ajuda vê este tópico
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum.256/
ou contacta-me por mensagem privada


----------



## panzer4 (16 Jan 2015 às 13:02)

por Lousada/Felgueiras completa desilusao! nem a serra de barrosas  que esta a cerca de 650mts de altitude acumulou neve vamos ver para os proximos dias...agora por aqui ceu com boas abertas e cerca de 7º sem vento..


----------



## james (16 Jan 2015 às 13:03)

Por aqui continua frio e aguaceiros . 

Tatual : 8 graus centígrados


----------



## Snifa (16 Jan 2015 às 13:03)

Vê-se bem aqui do Porto agora que o tempo abriu mais, a Serra da Freita tem neve, eu diria acima dos 800/900 m


----------



## AJB (16 Jan 2015 às 13:16)

A serra de Campelos (que designas por Barrosas) está a 575msnm. No distrito do Porto acima de 650 só Aboboreira, Matos e Marão


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jan 2015 às 13:25)

Snifa disse:


> Vê-se bem aqui do Porto agora que o tempo abriu mais, a Serra da Freita tem neve, eu diria acima dos 800/900 m


Também fui tirar fotos aqui de um local com vistas para serra montemuro e freita .
É visível bastante neve , talvez a 900m


----------



## panzer4 (16 Jan 2015 às 13:33)

AJB disse:


> A serra de Campelos (que designas por Barrosas) está a 575msnm. No distrito do Porto acima de 650 só Aboboreira, Matos e Marão


 Sim,depois de confirmar tens razao! As minhas informaçoes estavam erradas e peço desculpa pelo meu lapso.
Quanto a neve parece mesmo que aqui é quase impossivel para grande mal meu


----------



## xes (16 Jan 2015 às 14:14)

Snifa disse:


> Vê-se bem aqui do Porto agora que o tempo abriu mais, a Serra da Freita tem neve, eu diria acima dos 800/900 m



Então amanha é dia de ir a freita


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jan 2015 às 14:34)

Fotos que tirei em Santo ovideo - Gaia(12:55h):


----------



## dlourenco (16 Jan 2015 às 14:36)

Pessoal, vou agora fazer me à estrada, a partir de Braga em Direção a terras de Bouro. O que posso esperar e onde posso encontrar neve a ir nessa Direção ?


----------



## dlourenco (16 Jan 2015 às 14:38)

dlourenco disse:


> Pessoal, vou agora fazer me à estrada, a partir de Braga em Direção a terras de Bouro. O que posso esperar e onde posso encontrar neve a ir nessa Direção ?


Conseguia ver neve de manha nos pontos altos do Gerês, agora não... mau sinal :/


----------



## boneli (16 Jan 2015 às 14:43)

De manhã meti-me no carro e fui tomar o pequeno almoço a Montalegre (tinha que arranjar um pretexto para lá ir ).

Pelo caminho fiz um pequeno desvio ao Santuário de São Mamede entre a Póvoa e Viera do Minho e Bingo (nevava com alguma acumulação lá no alto).

Até Montalegre não apanhei precipitação e acumulação começou em Ruivães...a partir dai sempre neve até Montalegre!
Chegado a Montalegre nevava e o resto já todos viram na TV.

As encostas do Gerês bem carregadas, inclusive as encostas do São Bento e Pedra Bela. Serra da Cabreira dava para ver que a cota desceu até 600/700 metros. O trabalho obrigou-me a regressar a Braga. Queria publicar algumas fotos mas não faço a mínima ideia como publicar.


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jan 2015 às 15:05)

Mais umas fotos , agora na serra de canelas
Vista para Norte











Serra da freita ao fundo





Vista para E / ESE / SE:















Serra de montemuro:









É uma pena não ter a nikon arranjada , com objectiva de 300mm ,dava para a neve perfeitamente ..assim com o tlm não dá


----------



## Cadito (16 Jan 2015 às 15:09)

boneli disse:


> De manhã meti-me no carro e fui tomar o pequeno almoço a Montalegre (tinha que arranjar um pretexto para lá ir ).
> 
> Pelo caminho fiz um pequeno desvio ao Santuário de São Mamede entre a Póvoa e Viera do Minho e Bingo (nevava com alguma acumulação lá no alto).
> 
> ...



Boa reportagem, boneli! Tens no fórum um tutorial para colocares as fotos... aqui.

Cumprimentos


----------



## james (16 Jan 2015 às 15:10)

dlourenco disse:


> Pessoal, vou agora fazer me à estrada, a partir de Braga em Direção a terras de Bouro. O que posso esperar e onde posso encontrar neve a ir nessa Direção ?



Se fores pela estrada que vai da barragem de Vilarinho das Furnas , passando por Brufe e indo em direção a Ermida , essa zona costuma ter boas acumulações .  Podes partir por Terras de Bouro também  , virar à esquerda um pouco mais acima , tem indicações .


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jan 2015 às 15:38)

Rajada de vento máximo ontem : :assobio::assobio:




Acrescentei as rajadas na minha estação e não Torre serra da estrela , com *85,3kmh.*
(penso que na torre esteve mais forte mas o gelo deve prender o anemómetro ..!)

Aqueles *92,9kmh* em Pampilhosa  da serra


----------



## Paelagius (16 Jan 2015 às 15:55)

Céu muito escuro em aproximação de NW.


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jan 2015 às 16:03)

A oeste:


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Jan 2015 às 17:23)

Céu medonho a este de Braga. Alguém que me tire fotos a isto por favor, pois eu não posso neste momento


----------



## guimeixen (16 Jan 2015 às 17:25)

Está a vir agora ao pôr do sol um frente de rajada bem bonita.
Mais logo ponho fotos


----------



## Beric D (16 Jan 2015 às 17:25)

Partindo de Braga, qual o local mais próximo para ver a neve, no domingo? Cabreira?


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Jan 2015 às 17:27)

guimeixen disse:


> Está a vir agora ao pôr do sol um frente de rajada bem bonita.
> Mais logo ponho fotos


É isso, eu não posso fotografar agora, isto é frustrante.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 17:28)

Snifa disse:


> *Raio atingiu árvore em escola e causa pânico entre pais e alunos*
> 
> Um raio atingiu, esta manhã de sexta-feira, uma árvore do pátio da Escola Básico do Gestalinho, na Maia. O estrondo e o barulho dos estragos que o raio provocou lançaram o pânico entre pais e crianças, que estavam a chegar à escola.
> 
> ...



Esta foi a localização da descarga principal, potentíssima de -188 kAmp. Felizmente o que atingiu a árvore na escola terá sido uma ramificação deste raio principal.














Há que tirar conclusões do que poderia ter sido uma tragédia.

1º Não há dúvida de que a árvore serviu de pára-raios.
2º Se a árvore não estivesse lá, o raio teria caído noutro ponto da mesma área da escola? Penso que sim, a distribuição das cargas positivas no terreno e negativas do ramo da descarga usariam outro objecto, outra árvore ou o próprio edifício da escola.
3º A escola está equipada com um pára-raios de altura suficiente? Pelas fotos e vistas do street view, a única haste metálica visível no telhado está de lado com uma altura que não protege de forma alguma todo o edifício e muito menos o recinto da escola. Resta saber ainda se aquilo é um pára-raios e se está realmente ligado à terra (tenho visto inúmeros falsos pára-raios cuja ligação à terra foi cortada, é inexistente ou deficientemente ligada.)
4º Esperamos que esta ocorrência, que devia ser amplamente noticiada e divulgada, leve os responsáveis pela segurança dos recintos escolares a reverem as condições de protecção contra raios, especialmente em locais em que o edifício está relativamente isolado, como era este o caso.






Aquilo é um pára-raios??


----------



## MSantos (16 Jan 2015 às 17:29)

Beric D disse:


> Partindo de Braga, qual o local mais próximo para ver a neve, no domingo? Cabreira?



No domingo? Pode já ser tarde para veres neve, a chuva de Sábado à tarde vai levar a neve toda a cotas inferiores a 1000m.


----------



## Beric D (16 Jan 2015 às 17:30)

MSantos disse:


> No domingo? Pode já ser tarde para veres neve, a chuva de Sábado à tarde vai levar a neve toda.



Pois, é que amanhã infelizmente não posso... Tinha esperança que domingo ainda houvesse!


----------



## guimeixen (16 Jan 2015 às 17:43)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## guimeixen (16 Jan 2015 às 17:46)

Foi um aguaceiro curto, agora chove fraco.


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jan 2015 às 17:59)

Boas!

Por aqui a temperatura está a descer bastante, atuais *7,2ºC* com vento fraco de SSW
Neste momento está céu limpo aqui , nuvens a SW e NE.
Acumulado vai em *10,7mm*

Francelos acumulou *11,9mm* e Sameiros *10,2mm*


Deixo aqui dois videos que fiz ontem perto de casa, pelas 13:25h.
Hora essa que a minha estação registava um rate de 138,8mm/h


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jan 2015 às 18:23)

Poente de hoje





Nuvens sobre zona de Guimarães/Braga


----------



## dlourenco (16 Jan 2015 às 18:23)

Pedra Bela no Gerês. Acumulação de cerca de 5-7 cm.  Bela surpresa

























Por volta das 16h30 começou a cair agua-neve


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Jan 2015 às 18:36)

boas pessoal tive uma minima de 4ºC penso que a cota de neve nao baixou dos 500 M. bom evento esperemos que venham mais e melhores!!
dei um salto ao alto da serra de valongo e a vista é espectacular!!
Marão coberto de neve montemuro e por ultimo freita tb com boa acumulação!
que tiver uma daquelas maquinas fotográficas xpto consegue tirar excelentes fotos amanha de manha!
ate da para tirar fotos a zona da cabreira e geres!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Jan 2015 às 18:38)

dlourenco disse:


> Pedra Bela no Gerês. Acumulação de cerca de 5-7 cm.  Bela surpresa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



geres com neve é qq coisa!!

tenho o sonho de ver a senhora a peneda com neve!!!fui la uma vez com boas condições para nevar mas faltou a precipitação.


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Jan 2015 às 18:42)

Não contava com esta, voltou a cair água-neve há alguns minutos, a temperatura era de 3º


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jan 2015 às 18:59)

Meteofan disse:


> Não contava com esta, voltou a cair água-neve há alguns minutos, a temperatura era de 3º


Passou uma célula aí por cima!


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Jan 2015 às 19:15)

Pois, e fez descer a temperatura... Enfim por hoje é tudo, 2 aguaceiros de água-neve já não é mau. Agora vem aí uma noite gélida, com formação de gelo....


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 19:15)

Nenhuma referência a responsabilidades e ao facto de a escola não ter pára-raios. E como esta como estarão todas as outras pelo país?

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/fotos/54b901070cf2878009a19a5f/1

Os prejuízos devem-se ao facto de a árvore ter explodido e foi isso que partiu vidros. Na condução por um pára-raios adequado não há evidentemente explosão, apenas o estrondo normal da descarga eléctrica (expansão/contracção do canal de ar).
É espantoso que não tenha havido feridos, foi uma sorte incrível, no meio deste azar que só estava à espera de acontecer.


----------



## Paula (16 Jan 2015 às 19:36)

Boas noites.

Depois de uns aguaceiros gelados sigo com 7.2ºC e algumas nuvens.


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jan 2015 às 19:43)

Temperatura a descer a um bom ritmo , atuais 6,3ºc e 90%hr
O vento rodou agora de SSW para ENE


----------



## João Pedro (16 Jan 2015 às 19:53)

Boas,
Dia bastante animado aqui pelo Litoral Norte, finalmente! 

Por cá, como bem se sabe, não nevou, mas o frio intenso e a chuva gelada que se fizeram sentir durante a manhã foram daqueles que não esquecemos. Entre as 11h00 e as 12h30 estive pelas Antas e a sensação era claramente a de que a neve não andava longe! 

Já perto das 13h00 ainda fomos brindados com os belos mammatus que o João Paulo já aqui tão bem mostrou; também consegui tirar algumas fotos que já partilharei daqui a pouco.


----------



## guimeixen (16 Jan 2015 às 20:52)

Fotos da shelf cloud de hoje e mais algumas e também duas pequenas time lapses:




Storm approaching by guimeixen, on Flickr



Storm approaching by guimeixen, on Flickr



Storm approaching by guimeixen, on Flickr



Storm approaching by guimeixen, on Flickr



Storm approaching by guimeixen, on Flickr



Storm approaching by guimeixen, on Flickr



Storm approaching by guimeixen, on Flickr



Storm approaching by guimeixen, on Flickr



Storm approaching by guimeixen, on Flickr



Storm approaching by guimeixen, on Flickr



Shelf cloud by guimeixen, on Flickr



Shelf cloud by guimeixen, on Flickr



Shelf cloud by guimeixen, on Flickr



Shelf cloud by guimeixen, on Flickr



Shelf cloud by guimeixen, on Flickr



Shelf cloud by guimeixen, on Flickr



Shelf cloud by guimeixen, on Flickr



Gust front by guimeixen, on Flickr



Gust front by guimeixen, on Flickr


----------



## Paula (16 Jan 2015 às 20:59)

Bons registos @guimeixen 

6.8ºC, neste momento.


----------



## guimeixen (16 Jan 2015 às 21:08)

Paula disse:


> Bons registos @guimeixen
> 
> 6.8ºC, neste momento.



Obrigado Paula!


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 22:30)

guimeixen disse:


> Fotos da shelf cloud de hoje e mais algumas e também duas pequenas time lapses:



 excelentes! As da shelf cloud estão espectaculares, pela luz acobreada também! E os time-lapses mostram na perfeição como foi a evolução, que em fotos é sempre menos fácil de nos apercebermos. Grande trabalho, como sempre!


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 22:34)

Confiram se "detectaram" estas descargas monumentais, fica aqui a galeria de "monstros" do dia (além da que caíu na Escola):























Mas o primeiro lugar vai para este "estouro" perto de Grândola:


----------



## meteoamador (16 Jan 2015 às 22:37)

Boa noite

Dia de aguaceiros gelados, a neve não esteve muito longe.

 max 11.5ºC  min 3.8ºC

Atuais 4.9ºC a descer muito lentamente


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Jan 2015 às 22:49)

guimeixen disse:


> Fotos da shelf cloud de hoje e mais algumas e também duas pequenas time lapses:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excelentes. 

Quando vi que não ia conseguir fotografar isto, pensei logo em ti. Sempre em cima do acontecimento.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (16 Jan 2015 às 22:53)

Boa noite!
Sigo com muito frio...
Tatual: *-0.3ºC*
Hr: *94%*
*___________________________________________*
Esta últmia saída do GFS até mete medo...


----------



## João Pedro (16 Jan 2015 às 22:59)

Cá ficam então os mammatus registados à hora do almoço, já em fase de dissipação:




Stormy day. Porto, 16-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy day. Porto, 16-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy day. Porto, 16-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy day. Porto, 16-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy day. Porto, 16-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## The_simpson (16 Jan 2015 às 23:22)

1,7ºC


----------



## guimeixen (16 Jan 2015 às 23:36)

StormRic disse:


> excelentes! As da shelf cloud estão espectaculares, pela luz acobreada também! E os time-lapses mostram na perfeição como foi a evolução, que em fotos é sempre menos fácil de nos apercebermos. Grande trabalho, como sempre!





Ruipedroo disse:


> Excelentes.
> 
> Quando vi que não ia conseguir fotografar isto, pensei logo em ti. Sempre em cima do acontecimento.



Obrigado StormRic e Ruipedroo!


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Jan 2015 às 23:47)

Boa noite.

@@guimeixen, muito bem...Muito boas imagens, captadas com tempo para mostrar o evoluir das nuvens.

Por cá o *frio* aperta, estamos agora com bancos de nevoeiro disperso pelos vales do Vale dos rios Sousa e Ferreira.
O acumulado de precipitação hoje é de 8,4 mm.
Tivemos aguaceiros, mas nada de mais pelo menos que eu visse.

*Tmáx: 9,1ºC

Tatual: 0,6ºC (=Tmín)
Hr: 93%
P.Orvalho: 0,0ºC
*​*Um grande fim de semana*. Atentos à chuva de amanhã para domingo...


----------



## cookie (17 Jan 2015 às 00:08)

saimos da sra da hora com 6graus e chegámos a VC com 4.


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Jan 2015 às 00:17)

Foto que tirei à tal célula antes de sair de casa:






Tive muita pena de não ter fotografado o resto, a célula tinha pormenores muito interessantes.

Neste momento 2,7ºC e a chuva anda aí perto.


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Jan 2015 às 04:37)

Sigo com 1,2ºC e nevoeiro denso, humidade 100%. Telhados pingam. 


Que noite de inverno. Um aguaceiro agora era água-neve pela certa, e a chuva não anda muito longe.


----------



## Stinger (17 Jan 2015 às 04:53)

Por aqui e de acordo com a estaçao de gondomar :

0.9ºC com 92% de humidade ( nevoeiro muito denso , até parece que chove )

Engraçado é estar na estrada dao Miguel que fica numa especia de "cordilheira" e de um lado vemos o vale de sao pedro da cova todo tapado de nevoeiro e do outro lado o porto tapado tambem ele de nevoeiro


----------



## GabKoost (17 Jan 2015 às 04:59)

Bem, hoje sim está frio!

O frio vindo das serras mais próximas cobertas de Neve (Gerês, Cabreira, Marão, Alvão) aliadas à forte humidade resultante do nevoeiro e das últimas chuvas causam potenciais problemas.

Ao sair de um bar, eram 4 da manhã, não consegui abrir 2 das 4 portas do carro porque o mesmo estava congelado no exterior. Como o mesmo estava encharcado, devido ao arrefecimento nocturno, uma camada de gelo envolveu todo o seu exterior.

Vários locais da estrada Póvoa de Lanhoso » Caldas das Taipas estavam também gelados. Quando cheguei a casa, o chão da entrada, de granito polido, estava igualmente envolto numa pequena camada de gelo.

Basicamente, cuidado a quem tiver de pegar no carro e se meter à estrada esta manhã! Se por aqui está assim, nem quero imaginar nos montes e serras por aí fora.


----------



## João Pedro (17 Jan 2015 às 07:28)

Bom dia!

Manhã gélida aqui pelo Porto ocidental com mínima de 2,7ºC pelas 06h00. Neste momento estão 2,9ºC e ainda uma ténue neblina; resquícios do forte nevoeiro que por aqui se instalou durante a madrugada.


----------



## Snifa (17 Jan 2015 às 08:08)

Bom dia,

que gelo esta noite, mínima de *1ºc*  parece que o frio do interior veio para o  litoral com nevoeiro muito fechado a acompanhar 

Há  formação de alguma geada em certas superfícies 

Neste momento ainda 1.5 ºc e o nevoeiro começa a levantar 

O céu está a ficar muito nublado vindo de Oeste.

Ontem acumulei *6.6 mm* de precipitação


----------



## cookie (17 Jan 2015 às 09:50)

Por vc amanheceu com 5 graus e aguaceiros. Chove neste momento. Vento inexistente.


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Jan 2015 às 11:19)

Alguém consegue ver neve da cidade de Braga?


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Jan 2015 às 11:26)

Vai chovendo, 3º... Acima dos 700m aproximadamente ainda deverá estar a nevar...


----------



## Beric D (17 Jan 2015 às 11:43)

Miguel96 disse:


> Alguém consegue ver neve da cidade de Braga?



Do Sameiro consegues ver o Gerês e a Cabreira pelo menos...


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Jan 2015 às 11:59)

Por aqui ainda 3.4º, uma temperatura muito baixa tendo em conta que já é meio-dia....


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jan 2015 às 12:40)

Boas!!
Hoje registei a temperatura mais baixa desce que tenho a estação Davis aqui!
Minima de  -*0,1ºc*  com nevoeiro muito denso!

O vento estava de ESTE , o que fez com que o frio todo que está no interior do país viesse visitar o litoral..

Neste momento  estou com* 7,9ºC* e o vento já rodou de ENE para SUL
A pressão está a descer *1024,3mb.*


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Jan 2015 às 13:44)

Para já sem chuva, com 6º. Que dia frio...


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (17 Jan 2015 às 13:48)

Bom dia!
Por aqui o dia segue muito desconfortável...
*Tatual: 5.8ºC
Hr:  97%*


----------



## boneli (17 Jan 2015 às 14:13)

Olhando para o radar da meteogalicia a chuva não anda muito longe daqui....


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Jan 2015 às 14:43)

boneli disse:


> Olhando para o radar da meteogalicia a chuva não anda muito longe daqui....



Refletividade





Neve acumulada


----------



## james (17 Jan 2015 às 14:49)

Boa tarde , 

Já chove bem por cá .


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Jan 2015 às 14:52)

A temperatura vai subindo... E ainda sem chuva.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jan 2015 às 14:53)

Stinger disse:


> Por aqui e de acordo com a estaçao de gondomar :
> 
> 0.9ºC com 92% de humidade ( nevoeiro muito denso , até parece que chove )
> 
> Engraçado é estar na estrada dao Miguel que fica numa especia de "cordilheira" e de um lado vemos o vale de sao pedro da cova todo tapado de nevoeiro e do outro lado o porto tapado tambem ele de nevoeiro


Em Gondomar tens duas estações Meteo quase na mesma rua!!


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jan 2015 às 14:54)

Rain Alarm a avisar que tenho chuva a 2km


----------



## Célia Salta (17 Jan 2015 às 14:57)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Rain Alarm a avisar que tenho chuva a 2km



o rain alarm já me avisou 2 ou 3 vezes de aproximação de chuva em dias limpos...
nao sei porque


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jan 2015 às 15:09)

celia salta disse:


> o rain alarm já me avisou 2 ou 3 vezes de aproximação de chuva em dias limpos...
> nao sei porque


Pois tbm já me aconteceu!
Mas desta vez não me está a enganar !


----------



## AnDré (17 Jan 2015 às 15:31)

Leonte, ontem. Com o que resta daquilo que já foi uma estação meteorológica.

Fotografia de Rui Barbosa.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jan 2015 às 16:05)

Está fresco , atuais 7,8ºc com vento de SSE ,rajadas de 28kmh.

Panorama atual:


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jan 2015 às 16:11)

Já chove!!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (17 Jan 2015 às 16:17)

Por aqui também já chove!
*Tatual: 5.5ºC
Hr: 90%*


----------



## xes (17 Jan 2015 às 16:21)

Acabei de chegar da serra da freita, acumulação so mesmo no topo nos 1000m e muito pouco mesmo não percebo o porque da freita na acumular quase nada


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jan 2015 às 16:37)

Muito escuro para SUL !
Continua a chuva forte


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jan 2015 às 16:54)

O que está a chegar de sul:


----------



## aikkoset (17 Jan 2015 às 16:58)

Boa tarde a todos,
por Melres - Gondomar o dia começou com nevoeiro  junto ao vale do Douro como citou o Stinger.
A T. min. 2.2ºC Max. 8.8ºC sigo com 7.4 e a descer.
Como falou o Xes Sobre a Serra da Freita todos os anos é a mesma situação, talvez devido a proximidade do mar; opinião minha.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2015 às 17:03)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Por aqui também já chove!
> *Tatual: 5.5ºC
> Hr: 90%*



Reparei agora que também tens feito a contagem do número de dias com formação de geada, boa!
Salvo erro o @Cadito também tem colocada na assinatura essa mesma informação.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2015 às 17:29)

AnDré disse:


> Leonte, ontem. Com o que resta daquilo que já foi uma estação meteorológica.



off-topic: Saudosa estação de Léonte que tanto nos deu a conhecer sobre o clima do Gerês (entre mais algumas que também desapareceram, mas esta era a minha referência principal). E este colo, ponto de passagem obrigatória nas caminhadas, Pé de Cabril, Albergaria, Borrageira...


----------



## João Pedro (17 Jan 2015 às 18:03)

Boa tarde caros colegas!

Hoje de manhã não consegui resistir à tentação e fiz-me à estrada, em busca do elemento que comanda a vida nesta época do ano! 
Fiz o percurso Porto-Lindoso-Castro Laboreiro-Lamas de Mouro-Sra. da Peneda-Soajo-Porto e não me desiludiu! Neve com fartura pelos picos mais altos da Peneda-Gerês! 

As estradas estavam limpas, o meu maior receio, e só na descida para a Sra. da Peneda é que ia ficando meio atascado mas pronto, acabou por correr bem. 
As temperaturas pelos picos mantiveram-se nos 3ºC durante todo o dia, tendo havido apenas um momento, ao chegar a Castro Laboreiro, que desceu aos 2ºC. Quando o vento soprava a sensação térmica era de vários graus abaixo desse valor.

Dia quase sempre encoberto por nuvens baixas, que escondiam alguns dos picos mais altos, e sem chuva até cerca das 14h30 quando iniciei a descida. A partir daí foi chovendo quase ininterruptamente, por vezes bastante forte como no percurso entre o Soajo e os Arcos de Valdevez. Já na A3 a caminho do Porto também choveu algumas vezes bastante forte.

Enfim, um dia e paisagens memoráveis que deram para tirar a barriga de misérias. E claro, com muitas !


----------



## actioman (17 Jan 2015 às 18:35)

João Pedro disse:


> Enfim, um dia e paisagens memoráveis que deram para tirar a barriga de misérias. E claro, com muitas !



Venham elas!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Jan 2015 às 18:57)

Boa noite, dia bem frio este!
0.8 / 9ºc

7ºC actuais com chuva fraca.


----------



## João Pedro (17 Jan 2015 às 19:09)

actioman disse:


> Venham elas!


Claro!  A seguir ao jantar trato disso! 

Por agora vai chovendo com 7,8ºC.


----------



## actioman (17 Jan 2015 às 19:15)

João Pedro disse:


> Claro!  A seguir ao jantar trato disso!
> 
> Por agora vai chovendo com 7,8ºC.



 Nada como uma bela jantarada depois de um dia na neve!! Sortudo!


----------



## filipe cunha (17 Jan 2015 às 19:35)

Por cá grande vendaval.


----------



## Nunotex (17 Jan 2015 às 19:42)

Por Braga muito frio... mas mesmo frio... com o vento forte a ajudar ainda mais...


----------



## filipeoliveira (17 Jan 2015 às 19:49)

Por Vieira do Minho chove e bem.
3.3°C


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Jan 2015 às 19:53)

AnDré disse:


> Leonte, ontem. Com o que resta daquilo que já foi uma estação meteorológica.



Por acaso agora a cerca está limpa de mato. Nessa cerca nunca vi nenhuma estação. Penso que seria para instalar uma nova estação, o que nunca aconteceu.
Ainda vi o antigo udómetro encostado ao edifício, mas aqui há uns 2 anos deixei de o ver. Espero que alguém o tenha levado e faça uso dele. 
*-----------------*
Por cá a madrugada foi muito fria. Das 2h até às 7.20h a temperatura apresentou-se negativa. Quando estava a dormir dei conta de ter caído um aguaceiro curto - não sei a hora mas seriam ainda 5-6 da manhã. Presumo que possa ter caído neve, água-neve ou algum meteoro com o frio que estava. Não fui à janela de tão ensonado que estaria...
Antes disso o nevoeiro fazia-nos companhia ao final do dia de ontem - as condições foram boas para a formação de gelo, perigoso, com tanto frio e humidade disponível.
O dia apresentou-se cinzento, sendo o céu sempre encoberto pela tarde.
A* chuva* desde o meio da tarde já permitiu uma acumulação de *4,3 mm*.
O *vento* já soprou moderado com rajadas (*32,4 km\h* pelas 17.40h), agora é fraco a moderado de SSE.

Hoje*** comparei os dados recolhidos do pluviómetro da Oregon com os dados recolhidos do udómetro hellmann's:
Pluviómetro Oregon - 49,5 mm
Udómetro hellmann`s - 49,3 mm

*** precipitação acumulada de 5ª e 6ª feira

*Tmín: -1,1ºC (05.51h)
Tmáx: 8,1ºC (14.45h)
Tméd: 3,2ºC

Tactual: 6,0ºC
Hr: 92%
*​*Uma excelente noite e bom fim de semana*


----------



## Snifa (17 Jan 2015 às 20:22)

Boas, 

máxima bem fresca com *8.7 ºc* 

Neste momento chuva certinha , 6.8 ºc e *5.8 mm* acumulados


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jan 2015 às 20:27)

Vento com rajadas fortes:
-Francelos : *52.6 km/h*
-Rechousa : *61,2kmh*


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2015 às 20:30)

João Pedro disse:


> Hoje de manhã não consegui resistir à tentação e fiz-me à estrada, em busca do elemento que comanda a vida nesta época do ano!



Sensacional espírito "meteolouco" em todo o bom sentido!!


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jan 2015 às 20:34)

Por aqui, a máxima foi de *8,2ºC *
A minima foi  *-0,1ºC 
*
Chove bem , vou com* 6,3mm*
Francelos com* 6,1mm*
Sameiros, Valadares com* 7,1mm*


----------



## Minho (17 Jan 2015 às 20:40)

Hoje por Castro Laboreiro, perto da Branda dos Portos. Muita neve e um bom nevão


----------



## Snifa (17 Jan 2015 às 20:51)

Chuva por vezes forte por aqui, *9.8 mm* acumulados


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jan 2015 às 20:56)

Por aqui estamos assim:





Francelos:





Estação Rio tinto:


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Jan 2015 às 21:02)

Por cá o vento intensificou-se, soprando moderado a forte com rajadas (máx: 52,9 km\h há 10 minutos).
A chuva mantêm-se moderada, bem puxada pelo vento.
Acumulado: *7,4 mm*.

*Tatual: 6,0ºC
Hr: 90%*​


----------



## Scan_Ferr (17 Jan 2015 às 21:02)

Chove bem!


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jan 2015 às 21:18)

*Acumulados:*
Isep:10,2mm
Francelos : 9,7mm
Valadares: 9,9mm
Rechousa: 9,1mm
Rio tinto: 11,7mm
Gondomar: 11,4mm


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jan 2015 às 21:21)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Chove bem!


Estação no WU 
Ovar - Sao Miguel vai com 9,7mm
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA67


----------



## Snifa (17 Jan 2015 às 21:23)

Está um frio que eu sei lá...sigo com 6.3 ºc , mas com rajadas de vento que atingem os 50 Km/h de S/SSE 

Sensação térmica muito, muito baixa  

*10.4 mm* acumulados até ao momento


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jan 2015 às 21:28)

Snifa disse:


> Está um frio que eu se lá...sigo com 6.3 ºc , mas com rajadas de vento que atingem os 50 Km/h de S/SSE


No ISEP já se registou um Rajada máxima de 54.7 km/h às 21:09, e é uma zona mais baixa e rodeada de edifícios a aparar !
Aí deve estar bastante mais vento...


----------



## Snifa (17 Jan 2015 às 21:31)

Joaopaulo disse:


> No ISEP já se registou um Rajada máxima de 54.7 km/h às 21:09, e é uma zona mais baixa e rodeada de edifícios a aparar !



O máximo até ao momento é de* 68 Km/h* de Sul, mas já há algum tempo que não atinge os 60 km/h, os picos andam agora pelos 45/55 Km/h, com esta temperatura é muito frio mesmo..


----------



## Barreto (17 Jan 2015 às 21:49)

Em Ílhavo, junto à ria, um belo temporal, chuva, frio e muito vento!


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jan 2015 às 21:51)

chove torrencialmente !!


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jan 2015 às 21:59)

Rajada de *67.3 km/h *em francelos !!


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jan 2015 às 22:11)

*13,2mm* em  Francelos 
*13mm* em Valadares
*12mm *na Rechousa


----------



## supercell (17 Jan 2015 às 22:26)

Boas rajadas por aqui! 
A chuva anda aos arranques e já esteve mais intensa.


----------



## jotackosta (17 Jan 2015 às 22:31)

cstools.net disse:


> Viana do Castelo



Neve junto ao mar!!


----------



## Stinger (17 Jan 2015 às 22:56)

Incrível


----------



## david 6 (17 Jan 2015 às 22:58)

jotackosta disse:


> Neve junto ao mar!!



quando vi o video aqui pensei "viana do castelo? junto ao mar? não pode ser" fui ao youtube ver o video e a descrição lá diz Lamas de Mouro a Castro de Laboreiro, pensei "ah assim sim, estava a achar demais"


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jan 2015 às 23:01)

Rajada de *68km/h :assobio:
Edit: 71kmh*


----------



## João Pedro (17 Jan 2015 às 23:04)

david 6 disse:


> quando vi o video aqui pensei "viana do castelo? junto ao mar? não pode ser" fui ao youtube ver o video e a descrição lá diz Lamas de Mouro a Castro de Laboreiro, pensei "ah assim sim, estava a achar demais"


Bem que me parecia que estava a reconhecer aquelas lombas!


----------



## Paula (17 Jan 2015 às 23:08)

Boa noite.

Neste momento vai chovendo por aqui.  
Actuais, 7.0ºC.


----------



## The_simpson (17 Jan 2015 às 23:24)

Por aqui continua a chover com 5,4ºC


----------



## jotackosta (17 Jan 2015 às 23:36)

david 6 disse:


> quando vi o video aqui pensei "viana do castelo? junto ao mar? não pode ser" fui ao youtube ver o video e a descrição lá diz Lamas de Mouro a Castro de Laboreiro, pensei "ah assim sim, estava a achar demais"



Pensei, com admiração, que até pudesse ser no monte de Santa Luzia mas se é nesses locais já a surpresa é menor...obrigado pelo esclarecimento!

Bons registos lá para cima


----------



## Beric D (17 Jan 2015 às 23:49)

Eu de tarde lá fui à procura da neve para Campo do Gerês... Devido á chuva, já só havia neve mesmo nos pontos mais altos do Gerês "Minhoto". Lá´deu para entreter e brincar um bocado na neve, já tinha saudades!

Pensam que ainda é possível nevar novamente a cotas relativamente baixas (saying 500/600m...) até à primavera?


----------



## João Pedro (18 Jan 2015 às 00:14)

Cá ficam então algumas fotos da minha "caçada" do dia pelo Gerês-Xurés. Se tiver paciência depois coloco mais noutro tópico para não sobrecarregar este. 

Há anos que não pisava neve, foi um belo regresso ao passado; muitas e boas memórias reavivadas. 




Inverno no Gerês-Xurés, 18-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Inverno no Gerês-Xurés, 18-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Inverno no Gerês-Xurés, 18-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Inverno no Gerês-Xurés, 18-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Inverno no Gerês-Xurés, 18-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Inverno no Gerês-Xurés, 18-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Inverno no Gerês-Xurés, 18-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Inverno no Gerês-Xurés, 18-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Inverno no Gerês-Xurés, 18-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Inverno no Gerês-Xurés, 18-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Inverno no Gerês-Xurés, 18-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## actioman (18 Jan 2015 às 01:21)

Excelentes registo João Pedro!!!

Grandes e belas imagens! 

Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2015 às 01:39)

João Pedro disse:


> Cá ficam então algumas fotos da minha "caçada" do dia pelo Gerês-Xurés. Se tiver paciência depois coloco mais noutro tópico para não sobrecarregar este.
> 
> Há anos que não pisava neve, foi um belo regresso ao passado; muitas e boas memórias reavivadas.



Maravilha de imagens, obrigado!!


----------



## cookie (18 Jan 2015 às 06:36)

Nos tb fomos atrás da neve mas ao fim de 50kms viemos para trás... De reboque :'(  la teremos que nos babar com as vossas fotos e vídeos... Espetaculares por sinal.


----------



## MeteorologiaLousada (18 Jan 2015 às 13:12)

Será que tem Neve no alto de espinho 1000 m ?


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Jan 2015 às 13:36)

Por aqui 6,8ºc com humidade 96%
Acumulado vai em 2,3mm
E cai uma chuva miúda!
Base de nuvens baixa, deve de andar pelos 230metros já não vejo a torre da RTP..


----------



## panzer4 (18 Jan 2015 às 13:43)

MeteorologiaLousada disse:


> Será que tem Neve no alto de espinho 1000 m ?


 ja derreteu grande parte devido a chuva...


----------



## MeteorologiaLousada (18 Jan 2015 às 13:44)

Vou as cegas a probabilidade não é muita mas já vou arrancar para lá a ver vamos


----------



## MeteorologiaLousada (18 Jan 2015 às 13:51)

A previsão é de queda de neve acima dos 1000 metros portanto eu creio que no alto de espinho na serra do Marão deve ter neve


----------



## João Pedro (18 Jan 2015 às 14:41)

Boa tarde,

Chuva fraca/moderada pelo Porto. 9,3ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Jan 2015 às 15:33)

Continua a chuva fraca .
Atuais 7,6ºc e muito nevoeiro!
O vento já está de SUL .
Foto de cima 14:20h a de baixo 15:30h


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Jan 2015 às 16:04)

Boa tarde,

autêntico dia de inverno aqui por Palmeira. Frio e chuva fraca/moderada.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Jan 2015 às 17:27)

Chove bem !!


----------



## Paula (18 Jan 2015 às 17:37)

Boa tarde!

Dia marcado pela chuva (por vezes fraca) e algum nevoeiro agora pela tarde. 
Sigo com 8.7ºC.


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Jan 2015 às 17:48)

Interessante a vista para norte há pouco. Pena só ter o telemóvel.






Neste momento começa a aparecer o vento e o desconforto térmico a aumentar.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Jan 2015 às 17:53)

Encontrei agora umas fotos da serra da Freita - Arouca ,  tiradas na sexta feira..




































Mais fotos em Arouca Geopark
Fonte : Facebook Arouca Geopark


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Jan 2015 às 17:55)

Umas que é bem visível a torre do radar IPMA :












Fonte : Facebook Arouca Geopark


----------



## meko60 (18 Jan 2015 às 17:59)

Bem bonitas essas fotos da serra da Freita.Conheço essa serra mas apenas no Verão.Tenho 1 foto semelhante à sua no miradouro para a Frecha da Misarela.


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Jan 2015 às 18:04)

Mais fotos:


----------



## filipeoliveira (18 Jan 2015 às 18:19)

Por aqui (Vieira do Minho) começaram agora grandes rajadas. E bastantes fortes.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Jan 2015 às 18:24)

Vento a aumentar com rajadas:


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2015 às 18:26)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Encontrei agora umas fotos da serra da Freita - Arouca , tiradas na sexta feira..



Espectaculares aquelas do Miradouro sobre a Mizarela! Belíssima a neve! Boas caminhadas fiz por aqui, mas sem neve, nunca tinha visto este aspecto.
Realmente a torre do radar deve desfrutar duma panorâmica fenomenal.


----------



## João Pedro (18 Jan 2015 às 18:46)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Encontrei agora umas fotos da serra da Freita - Arouca ,  tiradas na sexta feira..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Belo achado João! 
Nesta foto também se vê bem o radar lá o longe. Já vejo que não terei dificuldades em encontrá-lo quando o for visitar.


----------



## MeteorologiaLousada (18 Jan 2015 às 18:51)

Hoje foi ao Marão,  chovia aos 1100 metros e a neve já derretia a temperatura era de 3°c . Já deu para alegrar a vista. 
Tive a consultar os meteogramas do gfs e reparei que hoje a cota desce até aos 300 metros na minha zona , será que não ah possibilidade de haver precipitação nessas horas ?


----------



## João Pedro (18 Jan 2015 às 21:26)

Tudo calmíssimo pelo Porto. A noite segue com céus completamente limpos, sem vento e com 7,3ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Jan 2015 às 21:34)

João Pedro disse:


> Tudo calmíssimo pelo Porto. A noite segue com céus completamente limpos, sem vento e com 7,3ºC.


Por aqui igual , tudo calmo ,vou com 6,4ºC  e vento de Norte.


----------



## meteoamador (18 Jan 2015 às 21:51)

Sigo com 5.7ºC e vento moderado sensação térmica muito baixa


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Jan 2015 às 22:11)

Que ventania!!


----------



## Paula (18 Jan 2015 às 22:23)

7.0ºC e um gelo lá fora


----------



## WiiSky70 (18 Jan 2015 às 22:28)

*Ventania ao pé da costa da Aguda e bastante frio registando-se actualmente 

Temp. = 5º 
HR = 79%*


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Jan 2015 às 23:20)

Por aqui *6,1ºC* e o vento forte não quer aparecer ...


----------



## Minho (18 Jan 2015 às 23:49)

Para terminar o passeio de ontem, deixo aqui dois vídeos.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (19 Jan 2015 às 00:04)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Que ventania!!



Boa noite;

Destaque esta noite para rajadas de vento dignas de manter respeito.

Cmps.


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Jan 2015 às 00:04)

Boas,

que bela noite para fotografar o céu. Vento, baixa humidade e poucas nuvens. Aqui estão algumas fotos. Na altura em que as tirei havia algumas nuvens que até acabaram por deixar um efeito engraçado. Exposições de 15 segundos.




Sky, Braga 18 Jan by RuiPedroFotografia, on Flickr




Sky, Braga 18 Jan by RuiPedroFotografia, on Flickr




Sky, Braga 18 Jan by RuiPedroFotografia, on Flickr


Neste momento sigo com 6,6ºC e vento moderado a forte, até assobia nas janelas. Desconforto térmico elevado.


----------



## PauloSR (19 Jan 2015 às 00:14)

Boa noite!

Muito vento pela Póvoa de Lanhoso. Fortes rajadas e o seu audivel barulho nas janelas, são a minha companhia


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Jan 2015 às 00:19)

Aqui o vento tem vindo a aumentar , agora vou com rajadas de 40,2kmh e em francelos de 35,6kmh .

Está um frio lá fora atuais 5,8ºc
O windChill é de 1,9ºc 
E temp aparente -0,4ºc


----------



## Johnny (19 Jan 2015 às 00:52)

3 dias seguidos de bastante frio e queda de neve no concelho de Vieira do Minho...


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Jan 2015 às 01:03)

Bem isto está um pouco assustador. Não contava com tanto vento. Ás vezes parece que está a levantar um Boeing aqui ao lado, dado o elevado barulho que o vento faz. Já oiço o barulho de chapas e outros objectos a serem derrubados por este!


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Jan 2015 às 02:10)

Autêntico vendaval por aqui!

Já se soltou uma chapa numa casa da vizinhança. Que espalhafato que fez.


----------



## Veterano (19 Jan 2015 às 08:15)

Bom dia. Manhã de céu azul, sem nuvens e 5,8º. Vento fraco.


----------



## Paula (19 Jan 2015 às 10:30)

Bom dia.

Manhã começa com céu praticamente limpo.
Que gelo. 

A esta hora, 7.2ºC.


----------



## Paula (19 Jan 2015 às 13:59)

Boa tarde. Começa a entrar alguma nebulosidade.
9.6ºC


----------



## panzer4 (19 Jan 2015 às 14:16)

Boas..sera que depois dos ultimos dias ,valerá a pena fazer 120kms ao geres ou a montalegre para ver a tao desejada neve?
ou ja tera derretido grande parte?
cumprimentos


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Jan 2015 às 14:45)

panzer4 disse:


> Boas..sera que depois dos ultimos dias ,valerá a pena fazer 120kms ao geres ou a montalegre para ver a tao desejada neve?
> ou ja tera derretido grande parte?
> cumprimentos



Vale sempre a pena! Eu fiz mais de 500 km´s e se contar ida e volta são mais de 1000 km´s... e vale a pena!
Em Montalegre vai nevar novamente já a partir desta noite e amanhã deve nevar durante grande parte do dia.


----------



## Stinger (19 Jan 2015 às 17:38)

Que acham que vale apena ... Montalegre ou guarda ? Queria ir amanha pelas 15h a um sítio destes ... Mas em montalegre não sei se terei de ir para alguma serra ou assim   alguma sugestão?


----------



## Lince (19 Jan 2015 às 17:44)

temperatura actual = 1,3º
Não tarda muito está a nevar, vamos ver se consigo enviar um pequeno video quando começarem a cair os primeiros flocos.
Para já ficam duas fotos tiradas esta tarde na minha aldeia.









Alguém me pode dar uma dica de como postar videos.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Jan 2015 às 17:52)

Stinger disse:


> Que acham que vale apena ... Montalegre ou guarda ? Queria ir amanha pelas 15h a um sítio destes ... Mas em montalegre não sei se terei de ir para alguma serra ou assim   alguma sugestão?



stinger tens locais bem mais perto que terão neve com fartura!

Albergaria da serra
Loivos do Monte 
Marão
Alvão
Gralheira


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Jan 2015 às 17:53)

Stinger disse:


> Que acham que vale apena ... Montalegre ou guarda ? Queria ir amanha pelas 15h a um sítio destes ... Mas em montalegre não sei se terei de ir para alguma serra ou assim   alguma sugestão?


Se quiseres ir a Montalegre tens a serra do Laroco (1535m)


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Jan 2015 às 17:54)

Lince disse:


> temperatura actual = 1,3º
> Não tarda muito está a nevar, vamos ver se consigo enviar um pequeno video quando começarem a cair os primeiros flocos.
> Para já ficam duas fotos tiradas esta tarde na minha aldeia.
> 
> ...



Que local lindo!
Tente também perceber a cota! Estou em pulgas!


----------



## AJB (19 Jan 2015 às 18:06)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> stinger tens locais bem mais perto que terão neve com fartura!
> 
> Albergaria da serra
> Loivos do Monte
> ...


 
Loivos do Monte (Baião) tenho sérias duvidas...apostaria mais em Mafomedes (a poucos kms mas ja em plena serra do Marão)


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Jan 2015 às 18:11)

AJB disse:


> Loivos do Monte (Baião) tenho sérias duvidas...apostaria mais em Mafomedes (a poucos kms mas ja em plena serra do Marão)



tem praticamente a mesma altimetra..
mas dou o beneficio da duvida, já que deve conhecer bem melhor esses locais que eu!


----------



## Paula (19 Jan 2015 às 19:50)

Boas!

Já se prepara outra noite de 'chubinha' 
O vento aumentou a sensação de frio durante o dia. 
8.9ºC, actuais.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Jan 2015 às 19:55)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Que local lindo!
> Tente também perceber a cota! Estou em pulgas!


A Bouça dos Homens anda pelos 1067 metros no ponto mais alto da aldeia.


----------



## PedroSarrico (19 Jan 2015 às 20:08)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> stinger tens locais bem mais perto que terão neve com fartura!
> 
> Albergaria da serra
> Loivos do Monte
> ...




Albergaria da Serra em Arouca, certo?
Se assim for, é relativamente perto de mim. Se nevar e durar até quarta-feira, ainda dou lá um saltinho, visto que no Caramulo deve ser difícil nevar


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Jan 2015 às 20:10)

Boas!
Por aqui a máxima foi 9,4ºc e a mínima de 3,2ºc.
Agora estão 7,7ºc e com uma brisa de OESTE.

Fotos que tirei esta tarde:


----------



## Lince (19 Jan 2015 às 21:11)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Que local lindo!
> Tente também perceber a cota! Estou em pulgas!


A aldeia situa-se entre o ponto mais baixo (1000 metros) e o ponto mais alto (1100 metros)
Fica rodeada por três pontos montanhosos: a norte o alto da costa que se pode ver na primeira foto, onde estão as éolicas (1300 metros), a nascente a casinha do outeiro que se pode ver na segundo foto (1345 metros) e no seguimento daquele maciço fica Penameda a 1240 metros.
metros.A sul, e mais distante, ainda que visivel da aldeia fica o ponto mais alto da serra da Paneda (1416 metros).Amanhâ vou tirar fotos destes ultimos pontos.
temperatura actual = 0,7º
Alguém me explica como postar videos.


----------



## Stinger (19 Jan 2015 às 21:17)

Mas durante a tarde vai nevar no marao ? Ou nas outras da lista charly ?


----------



## AnDré (19 Jan 2015 às 21:19)

Lince disse:


> A aldeia situa-se entre o ponto mais baixo (1000 metros) e o ponto mais alto (1100 metros)
> Fica rodeada por três pontos montanhosos: a norte o alto da costa que se pode ver na primeira foto, onde estão as éolicas (1300 metros), a nascente a casinha do outeiro que se pode ver na segundo foto (1345 metros) e no seguimento daquele maciço fica Penameda a 1240 metros.
> metros.A sul, e mais distante, ainda que visivel da aldeia fica o ponto mais alto da serra da Paneda (1416 metros).Amanhâ vou tirar fotos destes ultimos pontos.
> temperatura actual = 0,7º
> Alguém me explica como postar videos.




Lince,

Boas fotos! Já tínhamos saudades dos teus registos!

Para postar vídeos há que aloja-los previamente num lugar como o por exemplo o youtube.
Depois, basta colar o link directo referente ao vídeo no post.


----------



## Lince (19 Jan 2015 às 22:36)

começou a nevar neste momento
temperatura actual = 0,2º
vou ver se consigo gravar um pequeno video e inseri-lo.


----------



## Lince (19 Jan 2015 às 22:37)

começou a nevar neste momento
temperatura actual = 0,2º
vou ver se consigo gravar um pequeno video e inseri-lo.


----------



## actioman (19 Jan 2015 às 22:55)

Lince disse:


> A aldeia situa-se entre o ponto mais baixo (1000 metros) e o ponto mais alto (1100 metros)
> Fica rodeada por três pontos montanhosos: a norte o alto da costa que se pode ver na primeira foto, onde estão as éolicas (1300 metros), a nascente a casinha do outeiro que se pode ver na segundo foto (1345 metros) e no seguimento daquele maciço fica Penameda a 1240 metros.
> metros.A sul, e mais distante, ainda que visivel da aldeia fica o ponto mais alto da serra da Paneda (1416 metros).Amanhâ vou tirar fotos destes ultimos pontos.
> temperatura actual = 0,7º
> Alguém me explica como postar videos.




Lince hoje ao final da tarde (18h03), quando pediste essa mesma informação enviei a explicação pormenorizada via Mensagem Pessoal!


----------



## boneli (20 Jan 2015 às 00:35)

Boa noite.

Aqui em Braga a temperatura é de 6º e chove certinho.

Dei um salto ao Sameiro e a temperatura é 3,5º. Bem neste momento aponto para uma cota de 700/800 metros.


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Jan 2015 às 00:37)

Por aqui também chove fraco temperatura atual 6,5ºc e vento fraco de SUL


----------



## StormRic (20 Jan 2015 às 01:14)

Stinger disse:


> Que acham que vale apena ... Montalegre ou Guarda ? Queria ir amanha pelas 15h a um sítio destes ... Mas em montalegre não sei se terei de ir para alguma serra ou assim   alguma sugestão?



Montalegre, cenicamente seria a minha escolha, que me perdoem os Guardenses de cuja cidade e paisagem serrana gosto muito também.


----------



## Stinger (20 Jan 2015 às 01:19)

StormRic disse:


> Montalegre, cenicamente seria a minha escolha, que me perdoem os Guardenses de cuja cidade e paisagem serrana gosto muito também.



Por acaso quando apanhei a tempestade de neve com trovoada na guarda foi uma coisa fantastica , gosto por ser uma cidade pequena , montalegre nada sei infelizmente.

O problema é só poder ir a partir das 16h e se fosse assim um sitio mais perto do porto e com bastante neve e que ela caia para mim está bom


----------



## StormRic (20 Jan 2015 às 01:20)

Lince disse:


> vou ver se consigo gravar um pequeno video e inseri-lo.



Abres uma conta no YouTube, carregas o vídeo com permissão "public", publicas e copias o link directamente para a mensagem (copiar, colar, sem mais nada).


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Jan 2015 às 01:22)

Chove  com Pingas grossas


----------



## StormRic (20 Jan 2015 às 01:24)

Stinger disse:


> Por acaso quando apanhei a tempestade de neve com trovoada na guarda foi uma coisa fantastica , gosto por ser uma cidade pequena , montalegre nada sei infelizmente.
> 
> O problema é só poder ir a partir das 16h e se fosse assim um sitio mais perto do porto e com bastante neve e que ela caia para mim está bom



Mas a essa hora estás a duas horas de ser noite. Tem mesmo que ser mais perto. As sugestões dadas mais acima parecem-me então preferíveis.


----------



## Stinger (20 Jan 2015 às 01:38)

StormRic disse:


> Mas a essa hora estás a duas horas de ser noite. Tem mesmo que ser mais perto. As sugestões dadas mais acima parecem-me então preferíveis.



Exacto , na altura que fui á guarda cheguei lá e noite e apanhei isto :


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Jan 2015 às 02:09)

A célula que passou por aqui ás 1:35h está a ir em direção E/ESE ou seja direitinha serra freita / montemuro..

Está agora em Arouca , olhando para rain alarm!


----------



## Snifa (20 Jan 2015 às 08:11)

Bom dia, 

tempo frio com aguaceiros, 6.2 ºc actuais e *5 mm* acumulados até ao momento


----------



## WiiSky70 (20 Jan 2015 às 10:59)

Boas .

Tempo desconfortável e com precipitação em forma de aguaceiros aqui no Porto com uma temperatura atual de 8.4º e com HR de 78%

Pressão Atmosférica de 1013.4 e com temperatura do o ar a 7.5 º atualmente , vento sopra fraco do quadrante sul a 4.7 KM/h


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Jan 2015 às 16:42)

Boa tarde.

Hoje o dia está "farrusco", com céu muito nublado, por onde o sol espreita de vez em quando, e com vento a soprar fraco (ocasionalmente moderado).
Tivemos aguaceiros durante a noite, proporcionando um acumulado de *6,1 mm*.

*Tmín: 4,7ºC (00.04h)
Tmáx: 9,4ºC (14.39h)

Tatual: 7,9ºC
Hr: 66%
*​De facto depois de um dezembro seco, mas com muito sol, temos agora uma janeiro mais molhado (abaixo do normal) mas com o sol por vezes bastante escondido. Aguardemos por melhores momentos  meteorológicos para animarmos este nosso cantinho. Que o fevereiro seja "*à antiga*"...


----------



## Snifa (20 Jan 2015 às 18:02)

Boas,

máxima fresquinha com *9.5 ºc*

Neste momento 7.3 ºc e um vento cortante de Norte 

*5.4 mm* acumulados


----------



## StormRic (20 Jan 2015 às 18:10)

WiiSky70 disse:


> vento sopra fraco do quadrante sul a 4.7 KM/h



Interessante esse vento de sul perante esta carta sinóptica apenas uma hora depois. O pequeno núcleo que se formou na oclusão estaria provavelmente sobre essa zona ou então, por ser fraco, seria um efeito de vento local pela passagem de alguma célula.


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Jan 2015 às 18:38)

Boas!
A frente que passou por aqui esta madrugada deixou *4,1mm* acumulados
A maxima foi de *9,5ºC* e minima de *5,2ºC* 
Rajada máxima de 46,7km/h de Sul.

Atuais *7,2ºC* , *73%*hr e vento de N/ NNE
Temperatura aparente *4,3ºC*
Em Francelos o acumulado é de *5,3mm *e em Sameiros* 4,8mm*


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Jan 2015 às 18:55)

Final de tarde


----------



## Lince (20 Jan 2015 às 20:56)

nevou durante a noite mas acumulou pouco.
durante o dia as temperaturas mantiveram-se entre 1 e 1.5º.,neste momento estão 0.3º
um pequeno vídeo do que se passou durante a tarde.
uma foto do alto de penameda, mencionada no post anterior.


----------



## Stinger (20 Jan 2015 às 22:18)

Fui ao marao e nada tinha ! So mesmo nos picos do alvao tinha algo mas nao sabia ir para la


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Jan 2015 às 22:46)

Atuais 5,7ºC vento fraco de NNE
Sameiros vai com 5,1ºC e vento nulo.. inversão térmica!
Estarreja com 4,6ºC e vento fraco de norte!


----------



## bigfire (20 Jan 2015 às 22:51)

Stinger disse:


> Fui ao marao e nada tinha ! So mesmo nos picos do alvao tinha algo mas nao sabia ir para la



No Marão ainda tem bastante, é preciso é subir pela estrada que dá ao topo da serra, que é de alcatrão, está um pouco destruída mas passa-se bem.


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Jan 2015 às 23:01)

bigfire disse:


> No Marão ainda tem bastante, é preciso é subir pela estrada que dá ao topo da serra, que é de alcatrão, está um pouco destruída mas passa-se bem.


É aqui que se vira para ir até ao alto da serra (Antenas) , certo?


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Jan 2015 às 23:19)

Boa inversão na minha estação, comparando com as outras..


----------



## bigfire (20 Jan 2015 às 23:32)

Joaopaulo disse:


> É aqui que se vira para ir até ao alto da serra (Antenas) , certo?



É essa mesmo a estrada.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Jan 2015 às 06:49)

Esta a chover com 2°c


----------



## Snifa (21 Jan 2015 às 08:09)

Bom dia,

tempo frio e chuvoso, mínima de *2.7 ºc* 

Neste momento 4.8 ºc , chove com gotas grossas 

*4.2 mm* acumulados


----------



## jpmartins (21 Jan 2015 às 10:09)

Bom dia,

Por aqui começou a chover pelas 5:30, com 0.8ºC 
Neste momento sigo com  6.1ºC.


----------



## cookie (21 Jan 2015 às 11:33)

ontem de manhã




ontem ao final da tarde





hoje as 8:20 estavam 9graus mas a chover e vento gelado.
a manhã manteve-se com aguaceiros por vezes fortes e andam por aí umas nuvens bem escuras.


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Jan 2015 às 13:07)

Dados do Porto de Leixões :


----------



## Stinger (21 Jan 2015 às 14:42)

bigfire disse:


> No Marão ainda tem bastante, é preciso é subir pela estrada que dá ao topo da serra, que é de alcatrão, está um pouco destruída mas passa-se bem.




Metam o caminho para lá atraves do google maps ou assim , assim era mais facil para uma proxima visita !

Tambem se puderem do alvao , eu fui por uma estrada de terra batida mas em bom estado e plana só que nao sabia onde ia dar voltei para tras na zona das eolicas

Se puderem ajudar agradeço


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Jan 2015 às 15:11)

Está assim para Sul


----------



## StormRic (21 Jan 2015 às 17:07)

cookie disse:


> ontem de manhã



Lindo panorama! Belo horizonte cheio de aguaceiros!


----------



## Paelagius (21 Jan 2015 às 18:14)

Aguaceiros no litoral confirme esperado. Céu escuro para S e W.


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Jan 2015 às 19:16)

Tarde de aguaceiros vindos de NNW , tirei algumas fotos ..


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Jan 2015 às 20:15)

Reparei agora que adicionaram uma nova estação Netatmo , junto ao Hotel Mercure em Gaia!
Esta estação também registou precipitação , não sabia que tinha pluviômetro !!
link:
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVILANOV7


----------



## StormRic (21 Jan 2015 às 21:14)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Tarde de aguaceiros vindos de NNW , tirei algumas fotos ..



 que ambiente atmosférico espantoso conseguiste nestas fotos! Parabéns!

(com tlm não é?  )


----------



## supercell (21 Jan 2015 às 21:36)

Boa chuvada agora!


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Jan 2015 às 22:57)

StormRic disse:


> que ambiente atmosférico espantoso conseguiste nestas fotos! Parabéns!
> 
> (com tlm não é?  )


Obrigado StormRic!!
Sim , são todas com o tlm , enquanto não chega a Nikon do seguro


----------



## Lince (21 Jan 2015 às 23:04)

Aguaceiros de neve durante todo o dia.
0,9º neste momento.


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jan 2015 às 23:07)

Lince disse:


> nevou durante a noite mas acumulou pouco.
> durante o dia as temperaturas mantiveram-se entre 1 e 1.5º.,neste momento estão 0.3º
> um pequeno vídeo do que se passou durante a tarde.
> uma foto do alto de penameda, mencionada no post anterior.


Isto é a vista de tua casa?  Quero ir viver para a Bouça dos Homens! 
Belíssima foto Lince!


----------



## panzer4 (21 Jan 2015 às 23:19)

João Pedro disse:


> Isto é a vista de tua casa?  Quero ir viver para a Bouça dos Homens!
> Belíssima foto Lince!


 ja somos 2 Joao Pedro! e sem duvida a magia do geres! posso dizer que as minhas ferias nos ultimos 2 anos,foram sempre ao geres!!Natureza magica!


----------



## WiiSky70 (22 Jan 2015 às 10:39)

Bom dia !

Manhã começa fresca e com bastante nebulosidade .
*
Temp. Atuais ( Vila Nova de Gaia ) = 10º 

Humidade = 73 %

Vento = 8KM/h (NW)

Fontes : Google e Tempo.pt*


----------



## João Pedro (22 Jan 2015 às 21:43)

Boa noite,

Vai morrinhando pelo Porto. Estão neste momento 9,6ºC.


----------



## Lince (22 Jan 2015 às 23:49)

panzer4 disse:


> ja somos 2 Joao Pedro! e sem duvida a magia do geres! posso dizer que as minhas ferias nos ultimos 2 anos,foram sempre ao geres!!Natureza magica!


Gerês! Realmente eu vivo no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês. As pessoas associam sempre o parque ao Gêres, talvez por ser a parte com mais publicidade, mais turismo e maior proximidade com as cidades, mas a parte selvagem, os locais com maior densidade de espécies de flora e fauna que fazem montra deste parque encontram-se na outra parte do parque, aqui na serra da Peneda onde eu vivo, aqui encontra-se a verdadeira essência da natureza, o silêncio, o ar puro e a tranquilidade das nossas aldeias.
Aconselho-te a mudares o local das tuas férias sem querer menosprezar a beleza do Gerês... mas é diferente... tudo mais natural...
Temperatura actual 3,8º


----------



## cookie (23 Jan 2015 às 01:17)

Por vc dia cinzento com vento. As 08:30 estavam 9graus. A morrinha apareceu pelas 17:00.


----------



## james (23 Jan 2015 às 10:51)

Lince disse:


> Gerês! Realmente eu vivo no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês. As pessoas associam sempre o parque ao Gêres, talvez por ser a parte com mais publicidade, mais turismo e maior proximidade com as cidades, mas a parte selvagem, os locais com maior densidade de espécies de flora e fauna que fazem montra deste parque encontram-se na outra parte do parque, aqui na serra da Peneda onde eu vivo, aqui encontra-se a verdadeira essência da natureza, o silêncio, o ar puro e a tranquilidade das nossas aldeias.
> Aconselho-te a mudares o local das tuas férias sem querer menosprezar a beleza do Gerês... mas é diferente... tudo mais natural...
> Temperatura actual 3,8º




Também concordo .

Sem dúvida que a parte mais interessante do PNPG situa - se na Serra da Peneda .


----------



## AJB (23 Jan 2015 às 12:02)

Não nos esqueçamos que a Serra do Gerês não se "resume" ao "cartaz" turistico da Vila do Gerês e Portela do Homem...o Gerês é muito mais que isso e voçês sabem se calhar melhor que eu! 
O Gerês (a Serra) tem o povoamento (pequeno núcleo) de Pinheiro Silvestre autóctone mais a sul da Europa, tem o ocirco glaciar de coucelinho, o planalto da Mourela, etc...felizmente a Peneda e o Gerês são extremamente ricos na fauna e flora!
E uma serra nao teria o valor que tem se a outra não tivesse o nivel de preservação que tem!


----------



## panzer4 (23 Jan 2015 às 13:34)

Lince disse:


> Gerês! Realmente eu vivo no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês. As pessoas associam sempre o parque ao Gêres, talvez por ser a parte com mais publicidade, mais turismo e maior proximidade com as cidades, mas a parte selvagem, os locais com maior densidade de espécies de flora e fauna que fazem montra deste parque encontram-se na outra parte do parque, aqui na serra da Peneda onde eu vivo, aqui encontra-se a verdadeira essência da natureza, o silêncio, o ar puro e a tranquilidade das nossas aldeias.
> Aconselho-te a mudares o local das tuas férias sem querer menosprezar a beleza do Gerês... mas é diferente... tudo mais natural...
> Temperatura actual 3,8º


 
Sim,em certa parte e verdade..devo dizer que ja tive nas 4 pontas do PNPG(melgaço,Terras do bouro,Ponte da barca e montalegre),e todos os sitios que visitei sao deslumbrantes! na parte da Serra da Penenda o santurario da Nossa senhora da Peneda e sem duvida o ex-libris! mas a certamente muito mais sitios,como miradouros,aquelas magnificas estradas de montanha! por isso eu digo que quando vou de ferias ao geres,e na sua totalidade,ou seja ao PNPG!


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Jan 2015 às 14:16)

Por falar em Gerês, já duas vezes hoje que passo em zonas com vista previligiada para lá e vê-se bastante neve. Pena que nos próximos dias deva derreter com a vinda do AA. Ainda não tive possibilidade de ir lá.


----------



## AJB (23 Jan 2015 às 14:22)

não vai derreter assim tão facilmente, terás neve, pelo menos, até meados/fim da próxima semana!


----------



## StormRic (23 Jan 2015 às 20:12)

Lince disse:


> Gerês! Realmente eu vivo no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês. As pessoas associam sempre o parque ao Gêres, talvez por ser a parte com mais publicidade, mais turismo e maior proximidade com as cidades, mas a parte selvagem, os locais com maior densidade de espécies de flora e fauna que fazem montra deste parque encontram-se na outra parte do parque, aqui na serra da Peneda onde eu vivo, aqui encontra-se a verdadeira essência da natureza, o silêncio, o ar puro e a tranquilidade das nossas aldeias.
> Aconselho-te a mudares o local das tuas férias sem querer menosprezar a beleza do Gerês... mas é diferente... tudo mais natural...
> Temperatura actual 3,8º



Concordo. Infelizmente o Gerês está a sofrer muito com a pressão turística, de visitantes, de incêndios e da proximidade das grandes albufeiras das barragens. Os eixos Caniçada-Portela do Homem e S.Bento-Vilarinho-Albergaria bem como subindo as barragens estão a perder cada vez mais o isolamento necessário à preservação.


----------



## João Pedro (24 Jan 2015 às 09:00)

Bom dia,

Pelo Porto ainda pemanece algum do nevoeiro que se formou durante a noite. Neste momento registam-se 5,1ºC com mínima de 4,7ºC pelas 8h30.


----------



## Snifa (24 Jan 2015 às 10:31)

Bom dia, 

por aqui mínima de *3.3 ºc *

Neste momento 8.2 ºc 

Foto que fiz há minutos para NE/NNE, o Gerês visto do Porto, alguma neve visível em especial nas zonas altas, desculpem a qualidade mas a distância é muito grande e o crop apertado, dá apenas  para ter uma ideia:


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Jan 2015 às 10:45)

Bom dia.

Boa fotografia *Snifa*, vê-se que o Gerês ainda tem uma boa camada de neve na sua zona mais alta. A esta distância, se fosse pouca, não seria visível.

Hoje começamos o dia com alguns bancos de nevoeiro mas que se dissiparam rapidamente, dando origem a alguma neblina.
O céu encontra-se limpo, com nebulosidade média para N\NE (como aliás se vê na fotografia do Snifa) e alta para Leste. Vi também a caminho de casa algum nevoeiro na zona alta do Marão.
O vento sopra fraco de NNE a esta hora.
Parece que o fim de semana será excelente, com muito sol, temperaturas bem amenas de dia e frescas de noite mas suportáveis...Nada mau! (esperemos que o fevereiro nos traga o bom e velho inverno que tanto gostamos)

*Tmín: 1,3ºC (07.36h)

Tatual: 9,2ºC
Hr: 88%*​


----------



## João Pedro (24 Jan 2015 às 15:11)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Foto que fiz há minutos para NE/NNE, o Gerês visto do Porto, alguma neve visível em especial nas zonas altas, desculpem a qualidade mas a distância é muito grande e o crop apertado, dá apenas  para ter uma ideia:


Fico sempre espantado com estas imagens do Gerês desde o Porto!
Acho que já o tinha feito antes mas fui ao GE e tracei uma linha reta desde o Marquês até aos picos que se vêem na fotografia: são apenas 80 km. É realmente notável termos algo tão belo aqui tão perto da Invicta. 

Seria interessante tentar captar a imagem inversa à noite.


----------



## StormRic (24 Jan 2015 às 17:05)

Snifa disse:


> Foto que fiz há minutos para NE/NNE, o Gerês visto do Porto, alguma neve visível em especial nas zonas altas



 Esta é que eu não esperava! Não sabia que se conseguia ver o Gerês do Porto e com este pormenor dos picos. Fantástico! Zoom de quanto? São à volta de 80 Km!

A vista abrange da Rocalva à Borrageira, são os cimos mais altos deste maciço, 1433m.


----------



## PauloSR (24 Jan 2015 às 17:42)

StormRic disse:


> Esta é que eu não esperava! Não sabia que se conseguia ver o Gerês do Porto e com este pormenor dos picos. Fantástico! Zoom de quanto? São à volta de 80 Km!
> 
> A vista abrange da Rocalva à Borrageira, são os cimos mais altos deste maciço, 1433m.



É essa zona, mas na imagem vemos a Roca Negra e o Caucão (que muita gente confunde à distância, assemelhando-se à Meda da Rocalva)

Bela foto! Quem diria que é tirada do Porto


----------



## João Pedro (24 Jan 2015 às 18:05)

StormRic disse:


> Esta é que eu não esperava! Não sabia que se conseguia ver o Gerês do Porto e com este pormenor dos picos. Fantástico! Zoom de quanto? São à volta de 80 Km!
> 
> A vista abrange da Rocalva à Borrageira, são os cimos mais altos deste maciço, 1433m.


O Snifa mora no "ninho da águia" do Porto; vistas privilegiadas portanto!


----------



## Snifa (24 Jan 2015 às 18:30)

StormRic disse:


> Esta é que eu não esperava! Não sabia que se conseguia ver o Gerês do Porto e com este pormenor dos picos. Fantástico! Zoom de quanto? São à volta de 80 Km!
> 
> A vista abrange da Rocalva à Borrageira, são os cimos mais altos deste maciço, 1433m.



Cerca de 400 mm de zoom, mas a foto sofreu um crop  muito apertado, deixo aqui a foto original sem crops, assinalei o Gerês com setas vermelhas:

Vista para NE/NNE:








Estas até nem eram as melhores condições, o ideal é haver muito mais neve, atmosfera mais limpa e esperar pela luz do fim da tarde, com o sol a incidir na serra, aí fica bem melhor e visível.


----------



## João Pedro (24 Jan 2015 às 20:15)

Snifa disse:


> Cerca de 400 mm de zoom, mas a foto sofreu um crop  muito apertado, deixo aqui a foto original sem crops, assinalei o Gerês com setas vermelhas:
> 
> Estas até nem eram as melhores condições, o ideal é haver muito mais neve, atmosfera mais limpa e esperar pela luz do fim da tarde, com o sol a incidir na serra, aí fica bem melhor e visível.


Ainda assim, a vista é excelente!


----------



## StormRic (24 Jan 2015 às 20:59)

Snifa disse:


> Cerca de 400 mm de zoom, mas a foto sofreu um crop  muito apertado, deixo aqui a foto original sem crops, assinalei o Gerês com setas vermelhas:
> 
> Vista para NE/NNE:
> 
> Estas até nem eram as melhores condições, o ideal é haver muito mais neve, atmosfera mais limpa e esperar pela luz do fim da tarde, com o sol a incidir na serra, aí fica bem melhor e visível.



Nota-se que havia bastante humidade e nuvens nos cimos realmente, o maciço do Pé de Cabril está oculto, vê-se só um pouco do lado esquerdo. Apesar dos 80 Km permitirem ainda uma visada, pensava que haveria serras de Braga, Briteiros etc que se interpunham, mas os 145m do teu ponto de vista devem fazer a diferença.


----------



## Lince (25 Jan 2015 às 18:48)

Bonito dia de sol.
Temperatura actual: 8.9º


----------



## João Pedro (25 Jan 2015 às 21:19)

Boa noite,

Dia passado numa longa caminhada pela Serra da Aboboreira (estou todo partido... ). Muito nevoeiro sobre o Tâmega à chegada a Marco de Canaveses que fez baixar a temperatura a 2ºC.
Bastante calor durante o resto do dia, em especial pelas 12h30-13h00. Pôr do Sol fenomenal durante o regresso ao Porto; alguém fotografou?


----------



## StormRic (25 Jan 2015 às 21:38)

João Pedro disse:


> Pôr do Sol fenomenal durante o regresso ao Porto; alguém fotografou?



Isso era o que eu te ia perguntar!! 


 deve ter sido uma caminhada memorável, vamos ter vistas?


----------



## João Pedro (25 Jan 2015 às 21:43)

StormRic disse:


> Isso era o que eu te ia perguntar!!


Estava a conduzir na A4... não deu para parar!  Estou com fé no nosso amigo João Paulo que costuma estar atento a estas coisas!  John? Como é? Fotografaste aquele magnífico pôr do sol de hoje? 



StormRic disse:


> deve ter sido uma caminhada memorável, vamos ter vistas?


Foi tão memorável que já nem tinha forças para tirar fotografias... Mas é capaz de se arranjar qualquer coisinha sim.


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Jan 2015 às 22:11)

Boas! 
Saí esta tarde da serra da estrela em direção ao Porto , e ao vir na estrada de Nelas , quase a entrar para a A25, tirei esta foto..





Já depois de ter entrado na auto estrada ,era visível um por do sol fantástico com vários tons de cor!...Mas não fotografei nada mais


----------



## João Pedro (25 Jan 2015 às 22:58)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas!
> Saí esta tarde da serra da estrela em direção ao Porto , e ao vir na estrada de Nelas , quase a entrar para a A25, tirei esta foto...
> 
> Já depois de ter entrado na auto estrada ,era visível um por do sol fantástico com vários tons de cor!...Mas não fotografei nada mais


Bolas! Malvadas auto-estradas!


----------



## jotackosta (25 Jan 2015 às 23:01)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas!
> Saí esta tarde da serra da estrela em direção ao Porto , e ao vir na estrada de Nelas , quase a entrar para a A25, tirei esta foto..
> 
> 
> ...



Nelas é já aqui ao lado  Estes dias têm tido estas cores maravilhosas, sem dúvida!! E o Caramulo, com esta cor de fundo...faz bem à alma!


----------



## João Pedro (25 Jan 2015 às 23:05)

Bem, cá ficam algumas fotos dos belos céus que fui observando hoje sobre a Serra da Aboboreira:



Céus da Aboboreira. Serra da Aboboreira, 25-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Céus da Aboboreira. Serra da Aboboreira, 25-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Céus da Aboboreira. Serra da Aboboreira, 25-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Céus da Aboboreira. Serra da Aboboreira, 25-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Céus da Aboboreira. Serra da Aboboreira, 25-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Céus da Aboboreira. Serra da Aboboreira, 25-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Céus da Aboboreira. Serra da Aboboreira, 25-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Céus da Aboboreira. Serra da Aboboreira, 25-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jan 2015 às 00:53)

Boa noite.

Hoje tivemos um dia agradável, ainda que o sol estivesse por vezes parcialmente oculto pela nebulosidade alta.
A madrugada foi fresca mas pela tarde o sol "aquecia" a alma...
Ao final da tarde o sol envolveu-se em cores fantásticas. Tive pena de não levar a DSLR - tenho de limpar o sensor um dia destes...
Deixei no tópico do "Pôr do sol" algumas imagens (aqui):











*Tmín: -0,1ºC
Tmáx: 15,7ºC

Tatual: 2,1ºC
Hr: 88%*​


----------



## Macuser (26 Jan 2015 às 05:17)

Amigos Metereologistologos 

Venho aqui pedir uma análise aos que ousarem fazê-lo!!!

Nos próximos dias está prevista alguma instabilidade, mas estive a ver os dados, não parecem todos muito esquisitos?

Esquisitos para a época, e ... não percebo muito, mas não gosto.

Que prevêem para os próximos dias?


----------



## james (26 Jan 2015 às 11:17)

Bom dia , 

Após um fim de semana passado no meio da ( muita ) neve em Espanha na região de Sanábria , onde vi pela primeira vez na vida um lago totalmente congelado , nada melhor que um fim de semana assim para começar bem a semana . 

Noite muito fria , com grande camada de geada ( a maior deste inverno ) .

Tmin : 0 graus centígrados ( às 9 e meia ainda só estava 1 grau ) .

Tatual : 7 graus centígrados .


----------



## Névoa (26 Jan 2015 às 12:01)

Apesar da noite fria (acredito que a mínima registada por S, Gens esteve na casa dos 3C), parece-me que a tendência é aquecer, pelo menos é a situação que os auriols têm registado no interior de casa, uma vez que a sala, mesmo sem o aquecinento ligado, já chega bem perto dos 15C.
Estive agora a fazer um deshedding na gatinha e verifiquei, a este nível, já uma situação de início de primavera.


----------



## Névoa (26 Jan 2015 às 15:29)

Fiz agora uma experiência, que por menos rigorosa que tenha sido ao menos deu-me uma vaga ideia sobre a temperatura exterior. Enquanto estava a arejar o quarto, por volta das 14:00, segurei um auriol do lado de fora da janela, de forma que o sensor externo ficasse pendente no ar. Antes de fazer isso, no quarto, ainda com a janela fechada, ele registava 13,7C in e out. Conforme eu segurava o termómetro, a temperatura in subia, por causa do contacto com a minha mão, enquanto que a externa descia. Eu afastei o braço o mais que pude para aumentar a distância entre o sensor e o lado de fora da parede, e assim a temperatura externa desceu aos 13C, oscilando por alguns breves minutos entre 13C e 13,1C.
Na altura,vi a temperatura no site do isep, era de 13,2C, estando oscilar nas medições entre os 12,9C e os 13,2C, e no dos bombeiros da Constituição, que era de 14,6C. Tive de esperar até que o ipma colocasse a temperatura das 14:00 de S. Gens, que foi de 14,7C, tendo descido em relação à hora anterior.

Conclusão: como eu suspeitava, a temperatura do lugar onde moro é parecida com a do isep, embora eu devesse receber uma influência marítima maior, estando mais a oeste;
A temperatura dos bombeiros parece-me não ser tão exagerada, realmente a temperatura deve ser mais alta em pleno tecido urbano do Porto. Agora, a de S. Gens... deveria ser parecida com a do isep, como a que eu registei em casa! A não ser que a vizinhança com a circunvalação esteja a influenciar o espaço verde onde a estação está localizada, aquela estação está mesmo a registar a temperatura de forma inflacionada!


----------



## cookie (26 Jan 2015 às 16:34)

tb não sabia que da invicta se via o Gerês. Boa foto!
o dia amanheceu com gelo nos passadiços e as 07:30 estavam 5grsus.


----------



## StormRic (26 Jan 2015 às 20:22)

Aristocrata disse:


>



Esta imagem tem um grande impacto espiritual e é uma lição de estética, já o disse no outro tópico mas repito aqui, não é à toa que nos leva a invocar as obras de Turner.




james disse:


> Bom dia ,
> Após um fim de semana passado no meio da ( muita ) neve em Espanha na região de Sanábria , onde vi pela primeira vez na vida um lago totalmente congelado , nada melhor que um fim de semana assim para começar bem a semana .
> 
> Noite muito fria , com grande camada de geada ( a maior deste inverno ) .
> ...



Gostava muito de ver também, é algo que nunca observei ao vivo. 



Névoa disse:


> Apesar da noite fria (acredito que a mínima registada por S, Gens esteve na casa dos 3C), parece-me que a tendência é aquecer, pelo menos é a situação que os auriols têm registado no interior de casa, uma vez que a sala, mesmo sem o aquecinento ligado, já chega bem perto dos 15C.
> Estive agora a fazer um deshedding na gatinha e verifiquei, a este nível, já uma situação de início de primavera.



Segundo os modelos, após a passagem marginal destas frentes a situação pode mudar para norte e nordeste muito fria. Daqui até à primavera ainda falta muito inverno.



Névoa disse:


> Fiz agora uma experiência, que por menos rigorosa que tenha sido ao menos deu-me uma vaga ideia sobre a temperatura exterior. Enquanto estava a arejar o quarto, por volta das 14:00, segurei um auriol do lado de fora da janela, de forma que o sensor externo ficasse pendente no ar. Antes de fazer isso, no quarto, ainda com a janela fechada, ele registava 13,7C in e out. Conforme eu segurava o termómetro, a temperatura in subia, por causa do contacto com a minha mão, enquanto que a externa descia. Eu afastei o braço o mais que pude para aumentar a distância entre o sensor e o lado de fora da parede, e assim a temperatura externa desceu aos 13C, oscilando por alguns breves minutos entre 13C e 13,1C.
> Na altura,vi a temperatura no site do isep, era de 13,2C, estando oscilar nas medições entre os 12,9C e os 13,2C, e no dos bombeiros da Constituição, que era de 14,6C. Tive de esperar até que o ipma colocasse a temperatura das 14:00 de S. Gens, que foi de 14,7C, tendo descido em relação à hora anterior.
> 
> Conclusão: como eu suspeitava, a temperatura do lugar onde moro é parecida com a do isep, embora eu devesse receber uma influência marítima maior, estando mais a oeste;
> A temperatura dos bombeiros parece-me não ser tão exagerada, realmente a temperatura deve ser mais alta em pleno tecido urbano do Porto. Agora, a de S. Gens... deveria ser parecida com a do isep, como a que eu registei em casa! A não ser que a vizinhança com a circunvalação esteja a influenciar o espaço verde onde a estação está localizada, aquela estação está mesmo a registar a temperatura de forma inflacionada!



A experiência é interessante. Os edifícios no entanto produzem microclimas na sua vizinhança, quer por irradiação do seu calor interno e das próprias paredes quer por reflexão do sol nas superfícies exteriores. A comparação de temperaturas em diferentes pontos de uma malha urbana é muito dependente do posicionamento dos sensores e se pretendermos uma precisão inferior a 1º torna-se aleatória e inconclusiva. Ao observarmos uma termografia de uma área urbana (pesquisa google p.ex.) as diferenças entre ruas, edifícios e espaços abertos é tão significativa que o conceito de temperatura numa cidade dificilmente consegue ser definido.


----------



## StormRic (26 Jan 2015 às 20:27)

João Pedro disse:


> Bem, cá ficam algumas fotos dos belos céus que fui observando hoje sobre a Serra da Aboboreira:



Espectaculares céus! A região deve ser muito bonita, e bem se vê nestas molduras do céu, mas com céus assim o nosso olhar anda mesmo é pelo ar!


----------



## Lince (26 Jan 2015 às 20:57)

Mais um dia de sol, mas com algum vento.
Temperatura actual: 5,9º
Deixo algumas fotos do dia de hoje, na 1ª foto o ponto mais alto da serra da Peneda visto da minha casa - 1416m, na 2ª foto a vertente norte da serra amarela e da serra do Gerês e na 3ª uma paisagem da minha aldeia.


----------



## Névoa (26 Jan 2015 às 21:01)

StormRic disse:


> Esta imagem tem um grande impacto espiritual e é uma lição de estética, já o disse no outro tópico mas repito aqui, não é à toa que nos leva a invocar as obras de Turner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





StormRic disse:


> Espectaculares céus! A região deve ser muito bonita, e bem se vê nestas molduras do céu, mas com céus assim o nosso olhar anda mesmo é pelo ar!



Sim, concordo, mas eu não disse que estávamos na primavera, mas sim que a gatinha já está a trocar de pelo como teoricamente ocorre na primavera, mas na prática acontece em fevereiro. Os celtas e outros povos comemoravam os primeiros sinais da primavera a mais ou menos no dia 2 de Fevereiro, aliás, numa festividade chamada Imbolc. Isso é diferente de Ostara, o equinócio da primavera. A ideia é que pode vir ainda o frio que for, mas a primavera já está a dar sinais. Estou a seguir bastante os modelos, por falar nisso, mas já sabemos que devemos por alguma pitada de sal, especialmente a mais de 240 horas...

Não quis estipular uma precisão inferior a 1C com a minha grosseira experiência, mas fiquei assombrada com a similaridade com o isep e os quase 2C de S. Gens! Claro, não havia sol a bater no meu lado do prédio a esta hora, tenho as janelas viradas a nascente


----------



## jcboliveira (26 Jan 2015 às 23:44)

estou a ver se coloco uns sensores extras no ISEP. Os sensores atuais estão no alto de um prédio e não estão a refletir as condições em solo. O meu problema é. Que a zona em que estou interessado é muito longe da estação e não vou conseguir integrar.


----------



## Névoa (27 Jan 2015 às 00:14)

jcboliveira disse:


> estou a ver se coloco uns sensores extras no ISEP. Os sensores atuais estão no alto de um prédio e não estão a refletir as condições em solo. O meu problema é. Que a zona em que estou interessado é muito longe da estação e não vou conseguir integrar.



Se me perguntarem qual é a estação com os dados mais fiáveis do Porto, eu digo isep. E com o melhor site também 

Já agora as minhas gŕosseiras medições foram realizadas na janela de um terceiro andar (quarto a contar com o rés-do-chão e quinto se contarmos a garagem). Não deve estar muito diferente da estação do isep em termos de altura em relação ao solo, acho eu.


----------



## StormRic (27 Jan 2015 às 02:57)

Lince disse:


> Deixo algumas fotos do dia de hoje, na 1ª foto o ponto mais alto da serra da Peneda visto da minha casa - 1416m, na 2ª foto a vertente norte da serra amarela e da serra do Gerês e na 3ª uma paisagem da minha aldeia.



Imponente! Que lugar impressionante para se viver! Obrigado por estas invulgares vistas!
A neve parece derreter rapidamente.
Penso reconhecer alguns cimos na segunda foto: por trás da Amarela ainda se vê o Pé de Cabril e andando para a esquerda passa-se pelo cimo da Borrageira e depois já perto da margem da foto, os Carris e julgo que ainda se vê a Nevosa mas não sei bem.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Jan 2015 às 09:23)

Bom dia.

Bonitas fotos *Lince*, de um local privilegiado. 
*James*, há fotos do Lago de Sanábria? É que já me fizeste muita água na boca mas até ao momento o "repasto" ainda não o vi...

Epá, este lago de Sanábria desperta-me um certo tipo de nostalgia (ver aqui):





Aqui, no burgo Pacense, esta nova manhã trouxe mais geada pelas terras.
O céu encontra-se pouco nublado, mais limpo a *O* e com nebulosidade alta a *E*. O sol brilha ainda timidamente.
O vento sopra fraco, variável entre *NO* e *NNE.*
Ontem a *Tmín* foi de* -0,5ºC*  e a *Tmáx* de *15,5ºC* 

*Tmín: 0,0ºC

Tméd: 0,9ºC
Tatual: 1,9ºC
Hr: 92%*​


----------



## james (27 Jan 2015 às 11:49)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Bonitas fotos *Lince*, de um local privilegiado.
> *James*, há fotos do Lago de Sanábria? É que já me fizeste muita água na boca mas até ao momento o "repasto" ainda não o vi...
> ...




Tenho algumas . Quando tiver tempo , vou ver se as coloco cá .


----------



## AJB (27 Jan 2015 às 11:54)

Fotos fantásticas Lince! És um sortudo por viver aí...em minha opinião claro
So uma questão: quando escreves que é o ponto mail alto da Peneda , é tambem conhecido como Serra do Soajo certo? É na Pedrada?


----------



## jcboliveira (27 Jan 2015 às 12:10)

Névoa disse:


> Se me perguntarem qual é a estação com os dados mais fiáveis do Porto, eu digo isep. E com o melhor site também
> 
> Já agora as minhas gŕosseiras medições foram realizadas na janela de um terceiro andar (quarto a contar com o rés-do-chão e quinto se contarmos a garagem). Não deve estar muito diferente da estação do isep em termos de altura em relação ao solo, acho eu.



Obrigado pelo elogio ao site. Fiz mais uma pequena remodelação no mesmo, coloquei uma rosa dos ventos e a altura teórica para a condensação.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Jan 2015 às 17:24)

AJB disse:


> So uma questão: quando escreves que é o ponto mais alto da Peneda , é tambem conhecido como Serra do Soajo certo? É na Pedrada?



Existe o Soajo, ou serra do Soajo e a Serra da Peneda. Ambas estão muito próximas ou em continuidade.
Efectivamente há algumas dúvidas quanto à denominação, embora não tenha visto oficialmente como será a denominação dos altos.
Aa zona e os altos da Srª da Peneda e Castro Laboreiro pertencem efectivamente à Serra da Peneda, tendo o seu ponto mais alto na Peneda, com os seus 1374 mts de altitude. O alto da Pedrada será o ponto culminante da Serra do Soajo com os seus 1416 mts de altitude. Ver mais aqui
----------------

Cá por Paços de Ferreira, o final da tarde está agradável, com céu quase limpo, alguma neblina subsiste no entanto.
O vento sopra fraco.

*Tmáx: 15,0ºC
Tméd: 5,8ºC

Tatual: 11,6ºC
Hr: 53%*​


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Jan 2015 às 19:38)

Névoa disse:


> Sim, concordo, mas eu não disse que estávamos na primavera, mas sim que a gatinha já está a trocar de pelo como teoricamente ocorre na primavera, mas na prática acontece em fevereiro. Os celtas e outros povos comemoravam os primeiros sinais da primavera a mais ou menos no dia 2 de Fevereiro, aliás, numa festividade chamada Imbolc. Isso é diferente de Ostara, o equinócio da primavera. A ideia é que pode vir ainda o frio que for, mas a primavera já está a dar sinais. Estou a seguir bastante os modelos, por falar nisso, mas já sabemos que devemos por alguma pitada de sal, especialmente a mais de 240 horas...
> 
> Não quis estipular uma precisão inferior a 1C com a minha grosseira experiência, mas fiquei assombrada com a similaridade com o isep e os quase 2C de S. Gens! Claro, não havia sol a bater no meu lado do prédio a esta hora, tenho as janelas viradas a nascente



Os raios ultravioleta já estão a aumentar, metade do território português já está com raios ultravioleta 3 e a outra metade ainda continua com raios ultravioleta 2.

A Primavera está a aproximar-se


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Jan 2015 às 20:42)

Mais uma nova estação registada no WU:





Inversão na minha estação sameiros e também nesta nova , que já vai com 6,3ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Jan 2015 às 21:06)

Boa noite.

Já vai frio este final de dia e arrefece de forma lenta.
O céu mantêm-se limpo e o vento permanece fraco de *N*\*NNE*.

*Tméd: 6,0ºC
Tatual: 4,0ºC
Hr: 82%*​


----------



## Névoa (27 Jan 2015 às 21:09)

Miguel96 disse:


> Os raios ultravioleta já estão a aumentar, metade do território português já está com raios ultravioleta 3 e a outra metade ainda continua com raios ultravioleta 2.
> 
> A Primavera está a aproximar-se



Ainda hoje andei a teorizar sobre esta situação, a pensar se esta seria a razão de eu ter a temperatura mais elevada dentro de casa,  e justamente pela manhã quando o sol bate na varanda e alguns raios chegam mesmo à sala. No resto do dia ainda não notei grandes diferenças de temperatura na sala.


----------



## guimeixen (27 Jan 2015 às 22:09)

Boa noite,

Reparei hoje que conseguia ver um bocadinho de neve a partir da minha casa:




Snow in Serra do Soajo, Portugal 27 January, 2015 by guimeixen, on Flickr

Tentei fotografar com o telemóvel e os binóculos e sempre deu para ver um bocado mais perto. Está a uma distância de quase 43,5km.
Senão me engano na seta a verde está a Pedrada na Serra do Soajo, na seta amarela está o Outeiro Maior e na seta vermelha está o Alto da Derrilheira, corrijam-me se estiver errado:




Snow in Serra do Soajo, Portugal 27 January, 2015 by guimeixen, on Flickr


----------



## Lince (27 Jan 2015 às 22:11)

AJB disse:


> Fotos fantásticas Lince! És um sortudo por viver aí...em minha opinião claro
> So uma questão: quando escreves que é o ponto mail alto da Peneda , é tambem conhecido como Serra do Soajo certo? É na Pedrada?


Para mim sempre foi considerado o ponto mais alto da *Serra da Peneda,* embora, como disse o Aristocrata, e bem, existem algumas dúvidas quanto à denominação. Se reparares no mapa que o Aristocrata dá como exemplo, nem sequer vem mencionada a Serra do Soajo, como também aquela serra de Lamas de Mouro, que nem existe e faz parte da extensa Serra da Peneda.
Temperatura actual: 3,8º


----------



## Lince (27 Jan 2015 às 22:32)

guimeixen disse:


> Tentei fotografar com o telemóvel e os binóculos e sempre deu para ver um bocado mais perto. Está a uma distância de quase 43,5km.
> Senão me engano na seta a verde está a Pedrada na Serra do Soajo, na seta amarela está o Outeiro Maior e na seta vermelha está o Alto da Derrilheira, corrijam-me se estiver errado:


Se a foto foi tirada de Braga nunca poderá ser a alto da Pedrada nem o Outeiro Maior, quanto ao alto da Derrilheira não te posso dizer, pois não conheço a sua localização.


----------



## guimeixen (27 Jan 2015 às 22:42)

Lince disse:


> Se a foto foi tirada de Braga nunca poderá ser a alto da Pedrada nem o Outeiro Maior, quanto ao alto da Derrilheira não te posso dizer, pois não conheço a sua localização.



Estive a ver no google earth e ao traçar uma linha da minha casa nessa direção vai dar a essa zona.


----------



## james (28 Jan 2015 às 01:38)

Lago de Sanábria este fim de semana


----------



## james (28 Jan 2015 às 02:14)

Região de Sanábria


----------



## Snifa (28 Jan 2015 às 08:05)

Bom dia,

nevoeiro gelado vindo de Leste a entrar, sigo com *2.3 ºc *actuais que é a mínima do dia, está frio e húmido.


----------



## Veterano (28 Jan 2015 às 08:16)

Bom dia. Muito sol por Matosinhos, com 5,2º. O nevoeiro desta vez não vem do mar...


----------



## Paelagius (28 Jan 2015 às 08:42)

O nevoeiro sobre o Rio Douro


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Jan 2015 às 09:34)

Bom dia!
Manhã fria com nevoeiro do douro a subir a encosta da zona de Avintes e produzindo uma descida da temperatura acentuada nas minhas 2 estacões ( rechousa e francelos )!

Fotos que tirei agora de manhã :





















Deixo aqui os gráficos das minhas estações:
-Rechousa





-Francelos


----------



## AJB (28 Jan 2015 às 09:36)

Lince disse:


> Para mim sempre foi considerado o ponto mais alto da *Serra da Peneda,* embora, como disse o Aristocrata, e bem, existem algumas dúvidas quanto à denominação. Se reparares no mapa que o Aristocrata dá como exemplo, nem sequer vem mencionada a Serra do Soajo, como também aquela serra de Lamas de Mouro, que nem existe e faz parte da extensa Serra da Peneda.
> Temperatura actual: 3,8º


 Nunca tinha ouvido falar da Serra de Lamas de Mouro, apenas (naquela zona) do Planalto de Castro Laboreiro...julgo que em cada aldeia o monte mais próximo é uma Serra e tem que ter nome naturalmente! Acho que ate se deveria generalizar o nome de Sistema Galaico-Duriense, pois de facto o é, juntamente com o Barroso, Cabreira, Alvão e Marão...mas obrigado pelo feedback Lince!


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Jan 2015 às 10:17)

Bom dia.

Mais um dia que começou fresco.
Nesta manhã temos ainda alguma geada nas zonas abrigadas do sol e neblina ligeira nos vales, num céu limpo.
O vento sopra fraco de *SSE.
*
*Tmín: -0,5ºC

Tméd: 1,0ºC
Tatual: 6,7ºC
Hr: 90%*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Jan 2015 às 10:41)

*Minimas:*
Rechousa:  *-0,1ºC *
Francelos: *3,9ºC*
Sameiros: *2ºC*
Pedroso: *0ºC*
Gondomar: *-0,1ºC*


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Jan 2015 às 10:53)

Mais umas fotos tiradas a pouco..


----------



## Névoa (28 Jan 2015 às 11:17)

Eu ando a tentar encontrar um lugar à sombra para colocar um auriol na varanda, que é fechada, mas não está fácil porque é justamente a única parte da casa que recebe sol pela manhã de forma consistente.

Por causa disso, o auriol amanheceu ao sol e lá pelas 10:00 assinalava uns 22C. Foi levado depois para um local com sombra na varanda, onde não tardou a descer aos 14,3C.  Actualmente marca 13,9C.

De qualquer das formas foi proveitoso saber a temperatura ao sol, uma vez que, neste caso da varanda, interessa-me ter uma ideia da variação absoluta que se verifica entre as 10 e 11:00.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Jan 2015 às 11:27)

Junto da ponte da arrábida o nevoeiro parece ainda continuar , a estação perto marca apenas *7ºC.
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVILANOV7*


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Jan 2015 às 12:33)

Nebulosidade a entrar vinda de NW


----------



## Névoa (28 Jan 2015 às 12:55)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Nebulosidade a entrar vinda de NW



Por aqui o céu já esteve completamente nublado, agora está com muita nebulosidade mas tem algumas abertas.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Jan 2015 às 13:48)

Névoa disse:


> Por aqui o céu já esteve completamente nublado, agora está com muita nebulosidade mas tem algumas abertas.


Aqui voltou a limpar !


----------



## Paula (28 Jan 2015 às 14:07)

Boa tarde!

Muita nebulosidade a esta hora por aqui. 
13.9ºC, marca a minha estação.

Vento fraco.


----------



## james (28 Jan 2015 às 15:45)

james disse:


> Lago de Sanábria este fim de semana




Foi a primeira vez que coloquei ca no Fórum fotos  , foi o melhor que consegui colocar .


----------



## StormRic (28 Jan 2015 às 17:50)

james disse:


> Foi a primeira vez que coloquei ca no Fórum fotos  , foi o melhor que consegui colocar .



Aquele lago estava mesmo gelado? Espectacular, parece água muito calma, espelhada. Visão única!


----------



## Célia Salta (28 Jan 2015 às 17:59)

james disse:


> Região de Sanábria



Imagens espectaculares


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Jan 2015 às 18:49)

Atuais 9,1ºc / 91%hr / vento de WNW/NW 
Final de tarde:


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Jan 2015 às 21:38)

Chuva fraca por aqui


----------



## Paula (28 Jan 2015 às 21:42)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Chuva fraca por aqui



O mesmo por aqui!
Cai certinha!


----------



## cookie (28 Jan 2015 às 21:49)

últimos dias com temperaturas matinais de 4 e 6 graus. Hoje o ceu foi encobrindo gradualmente. De momento 11graus e a chover.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Jan 2015 às 21:51)

Boa noite,

Manhã muito fria pelo Porto, com mínima de 2,9ºC por aqui, acompanhada de nevoeiro como já aqui muito bem mostrado pelo João Paulo.
Agora completamente encoberto com 11,4ºC neste momento.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Jan 2015 às 22:21)

Já chove; uma morrinha forte e muito densa, quase como que nevoeiro.


----------



## Lince (28 Jan 2015 às 23:16)

Por aqui começou a chover por volta das 11 horas da manhâ, e continua... a temperatura neste momento é de 7,1º.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Jan 2015 às 23:35)

Acumulados:
ISEP:0,5mm
Rechousa: 0,5mm
Valadares: 1mm
Francelos: 0,3mm


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Jan 2015 às 00:06)

Boa noite.

Por cá a chuva fraca\chuvisco chegou cerca das 20-20.30h e ainda se mantêm, agora com algum nevoeiro à mistura.
O vento já soprou moderado mas agora está calmo.
Ainda não acumulou mas penso que não demora a contar o 1º mm deste evento.

*Tatual: 9,4ºC
Hr: 91%*​


----------



## CptRena (29 Jan 2015 às 00:36)

O mesmo por aqui. Morrinha com a atmosfera muito saturada (nevoeiro em muitos locais).
Sigo com 11,1°C


----------



## Veterano (29 Jan 2015 às 08:13)

Bom dia. Chuviscos por aqui, com uns mornos 12,2º, mais 7º que ontem à mesma hora! Céu encoberto.


----------



## james (29 Jan 2015 às 11:30)

Bom dia , 

Chove bem por cá . . .

PA em queda : 1019 hPa


----------



## cookie (29 Jan 2015 às 12:56)

Continua a chover, morrinha. Ora mais forte ora quase inexistente. Ambiente quase de nevoeiro. De momento 13,7graus, 98% HR e PA 999.


----------



## Snifa (29 Jan 2015 às 13:25)

Vai chovendo bem por aqui, uma chuva bastante persistente e com nevoeiro a acompanhar


----------



## Névoa (29 Jan 2015 às 13:41)

Está tudo coberto pelo nevoeiro por aqui, com um chuvisco fraco a acompanhar. Da janela, mal se distinguem os contornos da rua.

Edit. Há qualquer problena com o Rain Alarm app, já não emite avisos e agora nem está a assinalar chuva para a região do Porto.


----------



## james (29 Jan 2015 às 17:15)

Por cá , a chuva e o vento a aumentar de intensidade .

PA continua a cair : 1014 hPa

Tatual : 14 graus centígrados


----------



## AnDré (29 Jan 2015 às 17:44)

Chove bem no Alto Minho. 

O meteomelgaco está com um rain rate actual de 10,2mm/h e já leva 23,8mm hoje.


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Jan 2015 às 17:59)

Bom fim de dia.

A chuva moderada mantêm-se.
O acumulado está agora nos *22,1 mm*.
O céu permanece encoberto e o vento sopra fraco a moderado de SSO.

*Tatual: 11,8ºC
Hr: 96%*​


----------



## cookie (29 Jan 2015 às 18:20)

Estive pela zona da senhora da hora e estava morrinha intensa praticamente nevoeiro. Muito desagradável. Em VC, por incrível que pareça porque isto parece um penico, não estava tão mau. Mantêm-se os quase 14graus e chuva fraca.


----------



## Snifa (29 Jan 2015 às 19:45)

Boas, 

chuva pegada por aqui e que vai aumentando de intensidade, sigo com *10.6 mm* até ao momento, muito nevoeiro. 

12.1 ºc actuais


----------



## CptRena (29 Jan 2015 às 19:53)

Todo o dia, e continua, com o AA a injectar ar, relativamente quente, aqui na PI.
Sigo com 13,1°C


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Jan 2015 às 20:08)

boas!
Por aqui, dia de muita humidade no ar!
Acumulados *7,4mm* aqui e *7,1mm* em Valadares.

Rajadas de vento  de cerca *80kmh* estão previstas para amanhã..


----------



## PauloSR (29 Jan 2015 às 21:01)

Pelo Carvalhido (Porto), o vento assobia bem...


----------



## Snifa (29 Jan 2015 às 21:37)

*13.2 mm* e continua a chuva 

O vento vai assobiando nas janelas :assobio:


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Jan 2015 às 21:45)

Snifa disse:


> O vento vai assobiando nas janelas :assobio:




Incrível como no ISEP aí perto , não regista vento quase nenhum...terá algum problema!?


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Jan 2015 às 21:53)

Por aqui atuais *11,3ºC* , humidade muito alta *99%* !
Vento de Oeste 
Rajada maxima de *44kmh*
Acumulados:* 8,9mm*


----------



## Snifa (29 Jan 2015 às 21:54)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Incrível como no ISEP aí perto , não regista vento quase nenhum...terá algum problema!?



Olhando ao site do isep: http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/weather/index.html a direcção do vento vai mudando e actualizando, mas a velocidade não sai dos 0 km/h o que é impossível, os outros dados parecem-me bem, talvez algum problema com o sensor do vento ou na transmissão/actualização dos dados..


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Jan 2015 às 22:11)

Snifa disse:


> Olhando ao site do isep: http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/weather/index.html a direcção do vento vai mudando e actualizando, mas a velocidade não sai dos 0 km/h o que é impossível, os outros dados parecem-me bem, talvez algum problema com o sensor do vento ou na transmissão/actualização dos dados..


Sim, pode ser algum problema na transmissão de dados , estas humidades muito altas não fazem lá muito bem  a este tipo de equipamentos...
Por exemplo , a minha w8681-solar , deixou de transmitir com a consola , possivelmente pela humidade bastante alta!


----------



## jcboliveira (29 Jan 2015 às 23:09)

Devo estar com um problema. Desde as 11 que não regista vento


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Jan 2015 às 23:16)

jcboliveira disse:


> Devo estar com um problema. Desde as 11 que não regista vento


Sim, deve ser alguma problema , mas outras variáveis parecem estar corretas..


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Jan 2015 às 23:47)

Boa noite.

Por cá tem sido um bom evento ao nível da precipitação, sempre a cair, certinha, de forma moderada.
O *acumulado* segue nos *38,9 mm*.
Pelo que vi no wundermap, a zona do Alto Minho também está com uma excelente rega.
Agora parece que temos uma acalmia, com chuviscos e com o vento a soprar moderado de *O\ONO.
*
*Tmín: 9,4ºC (00.00h)
Tmáx: 12,2ºC (19.17h)
Tméd: 11,1ºC

Tatual: 12,1ºC
Hr: 96%*​


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jan 2015 às 09:59)

Bom dia.

Pelo burgo Pacense mais um dia pluvioso.
O céu encontra-se encoberto e o vento sopra moderado de SO.
A chuva é moderada e persistente.
O acumulado é de 23,4 mm.

Tatual: 12,2°C
Hr: 96%


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Jan 2015 às 11:58)

Boas!
Acumulados 4,3mm aqui e 4,6mm em Valadares .
Vento moderado de WSW com rajadas de 50kmh.
Humidade a 100%, base de nuvens a 0metros


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jan 2015 às 13:17)

Boa tarde.

O acumulado por aqui já vai nos *37,1 mm* e a chuva persiste, a cair de forma moderada.
O vento continua a soprar moderado, por vezes com rajadas.


----------



## james (30 Jan 2015 às 13:29)

cstools.net disse:


> Eu gosto é disto
> 
> Daqueles que dizem Caminha, Viana é praias, mar...
> Sábado/Domingo sem adiantar mais, trago registos de neve muito próximo do mar e não estou a delirar (até rimou xD)
> ...




E não esquecer que o distrito de Viana é serrano desde a costa até Espanha e desde o rio Minho ao rio Neiva .

E é a região mais montanhosa de Portugal Continental junto à costa , onde a altitude chega aos 800 m a escassos km do mar .

Sendo assim , naturalmente , é a única região de Portugal Continental onde cai neve com alguma regularidade perto do mar  !


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Jan 2015 às 13:55)

Rajada maxima de 53,8kmh
Aqui o acumulado vai em 4,6mm


----------



## Luso Meteo (30 Jan 2015 às 14:04)

Boas. Joaopaulo, só 4mm? Há locais no litoral norte que já ultrapassaram os 30\40mm...
Quanto a amanhã estou com alguma expectativa para ver se vejo alguns flocos de neve por aqui, uma vez que os modelos apontam cotas de 500 aproximadamente a partir das 9 e até ao final da tarde com precipitação...


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jan 2015 às 14:33)

Boa tarde.

Por cá já ultrapassei os 40 mm de *acumulado*, mais precisamente *41,1 mm*.
Persiste a chuva moderada, agora "puxada" a vento, numa tarde digna de uma *inverno à antiga*...
O vento sopra de *OSO*, com rajadas.

*Tatual: 12,2ºC
Hr: 97%*​


----------



## AnDré (30 Jan 2015 às 14:40)

E Castro Laboreiro já vai com 61mm hoje! 101,8mm ontem e hoje.

Bela rega na Peneda Gerês. Já se nota no caudal do Lima a chegar a Alto Lindoso.


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Jan 2015 às 15:13)

Meteofan disse:


> Boas. Joaopaulo, só 4mm? Há locais no litoral norte que já ultrapassaram os 30\40mm...


Sim, os meus valores estão dentro do normal para as estações aqui perto..
Dados do WU:
- Póvoa de Varzim: *6,3mm*
- Trofa: *4,8mm*
- Castelo da Maia: *2,3mm*
- Leca da Palmeira: *1,8mm*
- Nevogilde: *2mm*
- Lordelo do Ouro: *2,3mm*
- SMPC, Porto: *6,6mm*
- Sameiros, Valadares: *5,1mm*
- Rechousa: *4,8mm*
- Ovar - Sao Miguel: *4,3mm*
- Estarreja: *3,6mm*

As que se destacam aqui perto são:
- Quinta da Lousa, Valongo: *16,5mm*
- SMPC - Gondomar:  *16mm *
- GONDOMAR - CT2GNC - IN51RD: *20,1mm*

E uma com clara influência do vento :
*-* PORTO J.Tavares CT1BDS-Ham Radio - Rio tinto com *140mm *


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jan 2015 às 15:42)

Bom...

Por cá já sigo com 50.8 mm de acumulado.
O vento começa-se a fazer notar, a intensificar-se a cada hora que passa, mais constante ( mesmo que o gráfico no wunderground não o mostre devidamente).


----------



## jpmartins (30 Jan 2015 às 16:59)

Boa tarde por aqui sigo com precipitação persistente, mas com fraca intensidade e o vento vai assobiando.

Rajada max. 57.9km/h
Precipitação: 4mm


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jan 2015 às 17:27)

Bom fim de tarde.

Ultrapassei há pouco os 60 mm de *acumulado*: *60,2 mm*.
Chuva por vezes moderada a forte, empurrada pelo vento de *OSO*, que se faz moderado com rajadas.
A continuar assim até ao final do dia, os valores acumulados serão expressivos nalguns locais mais interiores do nosso litoral norte.
Verdadeiro inverno...


----------



## cookie (30 Jan 2015 às 17:59)

É isso mesmo. Dia de inverno embora com 14graus de temperatura...


----------



## supercell (30 Jan 2015 às 18:04)

Dia cinzento.. Agora as rajadas começam a meter respeito...


----------



## Névoa (30 Jan 2015 às 18:09)

Muito vento no fim da manhã perto do Dragão, de resto muita morrinha, nevoeiro e eventualmente algumas  rajadas mais fortes.


----------



## Paelagius (30 Jan 2015 às 18:18)

supercell disse:


> Dia cinzento.. Agora as rajadas começam a meter respeito...



Por aqui as rajadas também começam a entrar.

No que diz respeito à visibilidade, apesar da atmosfera saturada de água, parece variar revelando por vezes um momento de ligeira melhoria desde então.


----------



## StormRic (30 Jan 2015 às 18:48)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom fim de tarde.
> 
> Ultrapassei há pouco os 60 mm de *acumulado*: *60,2 mm*.
> Chuva por vezes moderada a forte, empurrada pelo vento de *OSO*, que se faz moderado com rajadas.
> ...



O efeito orográfico em conjugação com o vento está a ser determinante nas enormes diferenças de acumulados, há estações da região norte que só agora ultrapassaram os 10mm nestes dois dias! É uma pena não haver estações perto dos cimos do Gerês e outras serras maiores. Cabril por exemplo, embora esteja no Gerês, está encaixada no fundo do vale do Cávado e já na sombra de várias linhas de alturas e por isso o acumulado (dois dias) até às 17h era de "apenas" 64,7mm; Braga (dois dias) 40,5mm; Viana do Castelo (Chafé) apenas 20,0mm; Montalegre, 15,8mm  ficou tudo no Gerês! Porto (aeroporto) com uns incríveis 12,3mm nos dois dias, portanto quase nada fica no litoral, até S.Gens tem um bocadinho mais, 16,9mm. Luzim 68,0mm.
Até Ponte de Lima tem só 48,6mm nos dois dias, efeito de estar a altitude baixa no vale.
Será interessante estabelecer num mapa esta distribuição e ver a correlação com o relevo e a direcção do fluxo.


----------



## João Pedro (30 Jan 2015 às 19:17)

Boa noite,

Dia verdadeiramente invernal hoje! Chuva fraca mas muito persistente ao longo de praticamente todo o dia, intercalada com períodos de aguaceiros moderados. Nuvens muito baixas pela hora do almoço que encobriam quase a totalidade de pelo menos o lado ocidental do Porto, só se via o Douro e parte das encostas. Algumas rajadas mais fortes também pela hora do almoço.


----------



## Paula (30 Jan 2015 às 19:30)

Boa noite.

Dia muito chuvoso e com boas rajadas!
Sigo com 13.2ºC.

Venham de lá esses aguaceiros e trovoadas para amanhã (previsão do IPMA)


----------



## Cadito (30 Jan 2015 às 19:45)

A estação de Castro Laboreiro já ultrapassou os *100 mm* durante o dia de hoje


----------



## Snifa (30 Jan 2015 às 20:07)

Chove bem por aqui neste momento


----------



## StormRic (30 Jan 2015 às 20:24)

Cadito disse:


> A estação de Castro Laboreiro já ultrapassou os *100 mm* durante o dia de hoje



A única IPMA mais perto é Lamas de Mouro e está a funcionar com muitas interrupções. Se forem interpoladas as cinco horas sem registos, poderá ter acumulado até às 20h cerca de 130mm nas últimas 24h.


----------



## Névoa (30 Jan 2015 às 20:33)

Hoje estive em vários pontos do Porto, e pouquíssimas vezes tive de abrir o guarda-chuva, pois na maior parte do tempo a chuva nem chegava a molhar, era mais nevoeiro que qualquer outra coisa. Não será de se estranhar, portanto, que pouca coisa tenha sido contabilizada nas estações do Grande Porto, pelo menos durante a manhã e a tarde.

Fico surpresa que tenha chovido bem mais em outros pontos do litoral norte.


----------



## Snifa (30 Jan 2015 às 20:51)

*11.8 mm* acumulados até ao momento, vai chovendo fraco agora


----------



## Snifa (30 Jan 2015 às 21:02)

Castro Laboreiro soma e segue: *113.2 mm* acumulados desde as 0 horas de hoje e não deve ficar por aqui 

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/ecp/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## GabKoost (30 Jan 2015 às 22:03)

Névoa disse:


> ...
> 
> Fico surpresa que tenha chovido bem mais em outros pontos do litoral norte.



Não é surpreendente. Este evento tem sido bastante sujeito à Orografia. As estações mais altas tem todas acumulados brutalmente superiores às das zonas mais baixas.


----------



## Snifa (30 Jan 2015 às 22:12)

Chove agora mais grosso e moderado, o acumulado está nos *14.4 mm*

Entretanto Castro Laboreiro segue com *122.0 mm* e uma intensidade de chuva nos 25 mm/ hora


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Jan 2015 às 22:17)

GabKoost disse:


> Não é surpreendente. Este evento tem sido bastante sujeito à Orografia. As estações mais altas tem todas acumulados brutalmente superiores às das zonas mais baixas.



Hoje verifiquei que quanto mais for para Este, para zonas com altitude mais elevada, verifiquei a existência de nevoeiro cerrado em algumas zonas com muita chuva.
A orografia está presente.


----------



## Névoa (30 Jan 2015 às 22:18)

GabKoost disse:


> Não é surpreendente. Este evento tem sido bastante sujeito à Orografia. As estações mais altas tem todas acumulados brutalmente superiores às das zonas mais baixas.



Fico surpresa = é-me agradável saber.

Desculpem o off-topic.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (30 Jan 2015 às 22:21)

Chuva moderada do quadrante N


----------



## supercell (30 Jan 2015 às 22:44)

Por aqui ainda não chove... Mas o vento já fez com que ficasse sem telefone...


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jan 2015 às 23:22)

Boa noite.

Falta menos de 1h para terminar o dia e o *acumulado* segue nos *92,7 mm*.
Mantêm-se a chuva, oscilando por vezes na intensidade...
O vento vai soprando moderado com rajadas.
Vamos ver o que nos traz a madrugada.

*Uma nota*: quando parecia que o mês de janeiro terminaria seco a muito seco, eis que apenas 2 dias de chuva dão a volta ao cenário e terminarei o mês dentro do normal ou acima dele, dependendo do que cair amanhã, último dia do mês. Interessante...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (30 Jan 2015 às 23:22)

Chove moderadamente sem pausas


----------



## João Pedro (30 Jan 2015 às 23:26)

Por aqui vai chovendo muito levemente. A estação mais perto aqui de casa regista uns míseros 7,1 mm.


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Jan 2015 às 00:00)

Termino o dia com os actuais *96 mm* de *acumulado*.
Pouco então para chegar aos 100 mm mas excelente...
De resto mantêm-se o descrito anteriormente.

Boa noite e até amanhã...Esperemos que com alguma surpresa.


----------



## WiiSky70 (31 Jan 2015 às 00:03)

Por aqui continua a chover moderadamente , no entanto na minha área o vento parece se ter mantido fraco esta noite com valores de 19KM do quadrante Este e com uns 23mm (Neste momento de 1mm) de precipitação acumulados na estação mais próxima  .

No entanto pelas temperaturas estas podem se dizer que são relativamente não muito baixas (12º de Máxima) e com uma HR de 93% neste momento.


----------



## Beric D (31 Jan 2015 às 01:06)

Alguns farrapos de neve no Sameiro (550m) amanhã, acham que é possível?


----------



## JoaoCodeco (31 Jan 2015 às 01:40)

Chuva torrencial


----------



## StormRic (31 Jan 2015 às 01:53)

Até às 23h a única estação do IPMA que tinha ultrapassado os 100mm era Lamas de Mouro, apesar de ter 4 horas de registos durante o dia em falta. Acumulava pelo menos os 116,1mm registados a que se poderão somar 24mm de valores perdidos e obtidos por interpolação. Teremos assim cerca de 140mm no dia 30 (ainda falta a última hora) e cerca de 170mm nos dois dias que já dura este evento.
Cabril e Luzim são as que mais perto estão mas longe dos 100mm. Daqui a pouco já ponho a contabilidade final do dia (a publicação das observações na página do IPMA tem sofrido interrupções que saltam por vezes um registo).


----------



## StormRic (31 Jan 2015 às 02:08)

Com uma das frentes oclusas a acabar de passar, já se vê alguma actividade eléctrica nas células que se alinham no pós-frontal, a caminho do litoral norte e centro:










No IPMA ainda não aparece, no MeteoGalicia apenas três descargas a norte da Galiza, o servidor do AEMet está em baixo.
As observações de superfície do IPMA já falharam as duas últimas horas, os últimos dados são das 23h.


----------



## StormRic (31 Jan 2015 às 02:21)

Com os valores disponíveis pode-se adiantar que tecnicamente e segundo os critérios de avisos, as estações de Lamas de Mouro, Cabril, Luzim e Arouca, portanto tipicamente as estações de montanha, já atingiram o limite de aviso laranja com totais em 6 horas superiores a 40mm (algumas com mais de 50mm em certos períodos). Portanto pelo menos os avisos amarelos e o estado de alerta azul da ANPC justificam-se para o norte até agora, isto no que respeita a precipitação.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (31 Jan 2015 às 03:07)

Aguaceiros por vezes fortes e persistentes


----------



## cookie (31 Jan 2015 às 07:34)

temporal sério toda a noite. De momento tudo aparentemente calmo la fora, i.e., vento moderado mas sem chuva e vislumbra-se o ceu azul entre as nuvens.


----------



## Luso Meteo (31 Jan 2015 às 07:52)

Bom dia.
A temperatura vai caindo, venham os aguaceiros com as possiveis surpresas...


----------



## João Pedro (31 Jan 2015 às 08:54)

Bom dia,

O Sol vai subindo no horizonte ora coberto ora descoberto. Nos últimos minutos já caíram alguns aguaceiros fracos de curta duração. 10ºC neste momento.


----------



## WiiSky70 (31 Jan 2015 às 09:18)

Por aqui a chuva parece que abrandou e pelo menos o que vi no terraço foi umas pequenas pingas que já estão lá há varias horas . Acordamos com manhã relativamente fresquinha com uma temperatura máxima atual de 9º


----------



## Luso Meteo (31 Jan 2015 às 09:43)

Excelente aguaceiro a chegar vamos ver o que nos reserva, 4º


----------



## Snifa (31 Jan 2015 às 09:49)

Bom dia, 

ontem o acumulado ficou nos *16.8 mm* 

Hoje sigo com *7.4 mm* até ao momento, vão caindo uns aguaceiros gelados, as nuvens têm topos de gelo 

7.9 ºc actuais


----------



## guimeixen (31 Jan 2015 às 10:44)

Bom dia,

Bastante escuro neste momento:




Approaching shower by guimeixen, on Flickr


----------



## guimeixen (31 Jan 2015 às 10:48)

Começa a chover.


----------



## Snifa (31 Jan 2015 às 11:24)

Trovão agora mesmo , vem lá bem escuro


----------



## Paelagius (31 Jan 2015 às 11:25)

Snifa disse:


> Trovão agora mesmo , vem lá bem escuro



Também ouvi.


----------



## Paelagius (31 Jan 2015 às 11:31)

Começou a chover


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Jan 2015 às 11:31)

Muito escuro para NNW


----------



## Paelagius (31 Jan 2015 às 11:32)

Já parou de chover. Foi um breve aguaceiro...


----------



## João Pedro (31 Jan 2015 às 11:34)

Também ouvi! Vai escurecendo bastante aqui por estes lados.


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Jan 2015 às 11:35)

começa a chover , aqui!


----------



## Paelagius (31 Jan 2015 às 11:35)

O céu está mais escuro ainda a SE desde a minha localização.


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Jan 2015 às 11:37)

granizo!!!


----------



## Snifa (31 Jan 2015 às 11:37)

Granizo por aqui!


----------



## WiiSky70 (31 Jan 2015 às 11:39)

Por aqui também cai Granizo . Ou pelo menos caiu durante uns segundos


----------



## Paelagius (31 Jan 2015 às 11:43)

Aqui não caiu granizo... Mammatus a SW


----------



## João Pedro (31 Jan 2015 às 11:50)

Paelagius disse:


> Aqui não caiu granizo... Mammatus a SW


Confirmo. Passou tudo à volta aqui da nossa zona.


----------



## WiiSky70 (31 Jan 2015 às 11:56)

Parece que hoje ainda iremos apanhar trovoadas pelo estado do céu não faltara muito para ouvirmos os primeiros trovões . Por aqui continua a chover com uma temperatura atual de 10º


----------



## Paelagius (31 Jan 2015 às 11:58)

E agora... sol!


----------



## Snifa (31 Jan 2015 às 12:00)

Cá fica o vídeo que fiz há minutos da passagem desta célula com granizo, nele ouve-se e vê-se bem a aproximação e passagem do aguaceiro, as pedras de granizo eram de tamanho médio 

A temperatura desceu muito depois deste aguaceiro ( ver em 720 p )


----------



## Paelagius (31 Jan 2015 às 12:07)

Outro aguaceiro


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Jan 2015 às 12:14)

Esta assim a OESTE:










Rain alarm:


----------



## João Pedro (31 Jan 2015 às 12:16)

Snifa disse:


> Cá fica o vídeo que fiz há minutos da passagem desta célula com granizo, nele ouve-se e vê-se bem a aproximação e passagem do aguaceiro, as pedras de granizo eram de tamanho médio
> 
> A temperatura desceu muito depois deste aguaceiro ( ver em 720 p )


Excelente!  Houve por aí pessoal que apanhou uma "bela" surpresa! 
Por aqui, tão perto, apenas chuva quando caiu essa granizada.

Vai chovendo fraco neste momento.


----------



## jcboliveira (31 Jan 2015 às 12:19)

O ISEP já está online novamente. Estranhamente (não gostei) às 4h o anemómetro passou a funcionar normalmente.

Parece que está na altura de encomendar um de substituição. Alguém sabe onde se pode arranjar peças de substituição para os produtos da Davis?


----------



## Snifa (31 Jan 2015 às 12:25)

Foto que fiz do aguaceiro com granizo visto ainda ao longe, o céu estava muito escuro e foi nesta altura que foi bem audível o ribombar de um trovão


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Jan 2015 às 12:29)

jcboliveira disse:


> O ISEP já está online novamente. Estranhamente (não gostei) às 4h o anemómetro passou a funcionar normalmente.
> 
> Parece que está na altura de encomendar um de substituição. Alguém sabe onde se pode arranjar peças de substituição para os produtos da Davis?


http://www.tiendafotovoltaica.es/ep...EO_PROFESIONALES/ACCESORIOS_Y_REPUESTOS_DAVIS 

Vê nessa loja , eu comprei a minha davis aqui..
Eles devem ter o que pretendes!


----------



## filipeoliveira (31 Jan 2015 às 12:32)

Por aqui (Agra, Vieira do Minho) caem agora uns bons "farrapos" puxados a vento e com trovoada à mistura.
3ºC


----------



## Rui Ferreira (31 Jan 2015 às 12:36)

filipeoliveira disse:


> Por aqui (Agra, Vieira do Minho) caem agora uns bons "farrapos" puxados a vento e com trovoada à mistura.
> 3ºC



Muito bom, vai deixando por aqui o ponto de situação, estou a pensar ir dar uma volta por aí amanhã no caso de haver acumulação. 

Cumps e obg


----------



## WiiSky70 (31 Jan 2015 às 12:39)

Neste momento boas abertas e sol começa a espreitar . Mas não deverá ser por muito tempo


----------



## filipeoliveira (31 Jan 2015 às 12:43)

Rui Ferreira disse:


> Muito bom, vai deixando por aqui o ponto de situação, estou a pensar ir dar uma volta por aí amanhã no caso de haver acumulação.
> 
> Cumps e obg


Foi algo passageiro sem acumulação, mas que eram uns bons "farrapos" eram.  Veremos a evolução ao longo do dia. 
Cumps


----------



## Paelagius (31 Jan 2015 às 12:59)

Paelagius disse:


> Aqui não caiu granizo... Mammatus a SW



No seguimento do post anterior:


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Jan 2015 às 13:55)

Foto que tirei perto da 13h




É visível quase por cima da casa amarela no centro da foto , as torres da refinaria da galp em Matosinhos..


----------



## Paelagius (31 Jan 2015 às 14:04)

Outro aguaceiro


----------



## WiiSky70 (31 Jan 2015 às 14:14)

Por aqui está relativamente calmo e sem precipitação , céu pouco nublado de momento .


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Jan 2015 às 14:39)

Á 10 minutos atrás.

A Oeste de Espinho


----------



## Stinger (31 Jan 2015 às 15:00)

Aguaceiro forte por aqui de granizo


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Jan 2015 às 15:02)

Célula a ESTE do Porto , deve estar na zona de Valongo - Gondomar..









Rain alarm:


----------



## Luso Meteo (31 Jan 2015 às 15:23)

Os aguaceiros não chegam cá... Se aparecer precipitação nas próximas horas acredito que haja pelo menos água neve por aqui, veremos.


----------



## Stinger (31 Jan 2015 às 15:25)

Pelo Wunderground o aguaceiro de granizo meteu nos com uma temperatura de 7 graus , bem dispare de algumas estaçoes proximas !


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Jan 2015 às 15:28)

Stinger disse:


> Pelo Wunderground o aguaceiro de granizo meteu nos com uma temperatura de 7 graus , bem dispare de algumas estaçoes proximas !


Foi uma descida bastante acentuada , dos 11,5ºC para 7ºC!


----------



## Stinger (31 Jan 2015 às 15:29)

Se houvesse uma sucessao de aguaceiros fortes como este , acreditava em alguma neve por aqui pelo menos na serra de santa justa !


----------



## guimeixen (31 Jan 2015 às 15:30)

Aguaceiro de granizo à poucos minutos.


----------



## Ruipedroo (31 Jan 2015 às 15:35)

Bem mas que frio que está!


Neste momento cai um aguaceiro gelado que não me admira nada que seja de neve no Sameiro!


----------



## boneli (31 Jan 2015 às 15:41)

A temperatura continua bastante elevada na cidade.

Dificilmente teremos neve no Sameiro com temperaturas superiores a 5º em Braga.


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Jan 2015 às 15:52)

Muito escuro para NNE


----------



## Paelagius (31 Jan 2015 às 15:54)

Céu escuro em aproximação d NW a fluir para SE


----------



## Luso Meteo (31 Jan 2015 às 15:54)

Precipitação de tarde=0
Estou aqui a rezar para que ainda apareçam uns aguaceiros aqui, parece-me que poderão ser de neve...


----------



## Stinger (31 Jan 2015 às 15:55)

Já chove aqui outra vez


----------



## WiiSky70 (31 Jan 2015 às 15:56)

Alguns aguaceiros a cair agora por aqui . Céu escuro também 

Talvez com sorte ainda possamos ter alguma atividade eléctrica


----------



## Paelagius (31 Jan 2015 às 15:56)

Que ventania...


----------



## WiiSky70 (31 Jan 2015 às 15:58)

Começa a chover aqui


----------



## Paelagius (31 Jan 2015 às 15:59)

Começa a chover aqui


----------



## ZeppY (31 Jan 2015 às 16:04)

Com este último aguaceiro em Ermesinde/Alfena a temperatura caiu pra 5ºC


----------



## WiiSky70 (31 Jan 2015 às 16:06)

Pelo tom de cor das nuvens parece que vamos ter descargas eléctricas


----------



## Paelagius (31 Jan 2015 às 16:18)

Céu muito escuro.


----------



## João Pedro (31 Jan 2015 às 17:12)

Vai chovendo com alguma intensidade agora.
A tarde tem, no entanto, sido mais luminosa do que agora, com bastantes abertas.

Algumas imagens registadas pela hora do almoço:



Winter day. Porto, 31-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter day. Porto, 31-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter day. Porto, 31-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter day. Porto, 31-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter day. Porto, 31-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter day. Porto, 31-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter day. Porto, 31-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Paelagius (31 Jan 2015 às 17:27)

Céu escuro a cobrir-nos outra vez

Edit: Já se avistava ainda mais chuva no mar.


----------



## João Pedro (31 Jan 2015 às 17:32)

Mais um aguaceiro moderado.


----------



## Paula (31 Jan 2015 às 17:33)

Boa tarde.

Manhã de aguaceiros, por vezes fortes. O céu encontra-se, agora, maioritariamente limpo.
Está um calor fresquinho lá fora. 

Sigo com 9.1ºC.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Jan 2015 às 17:34)

5ºc com chuva no alto de valongo


----------



## WiiSky70 (31 Jan 2015 às 17:49)

Bem , por estes lados a situação acalmou registando-se agora céu pouco nublado . Apesar daquela ameaça de trovoada que publiquei com a fotografia .

Temperatura Máxima de 7º , HR de 89% e Vento de 14KM do quadrante Sudeste


----------



## Paelagius (31 Jan 2015 às 18:01)

WiiSky70 disse:


> Bem , por estes lados a situação acalmou registando-se agora céu pouco nublado . Apesar daquela ameaça de trovoada que publiquei com a fotografia .



Por aqui está assim...


----------



## João Pedro (31 Jan 2015 às 19:45)

Seguimos com céus encobertos com algumas abertas e com 5,8ºC. 

Um pequeno time-lapse que fiz ao início da tarde bastante ilustrativo do que foi o dia de hoje:


----------



## StormRic (31 Jan 2015 às 20:44)

Snifa disse:


> Cá fica o vídeo que fiz há minutos da passagem desta célula com granizo, nele ouve-se e vê-se bem a aproximação e passagem do aguaceiro, as pedras de granizo eram de tamanho médio
> 
> A temperatura desceu muito depois deste aguaceiro ( ver em 720 p )



 impressionante, muito bom!



João Pedro disse:


> A tarde tem, no entanto, sido mais luminosa do que agora, com bastantes abertas.
> 
> Algumas imagens registadas pela hora do almoço:





João Pedro disse:


> Um pequeno time-lapse que fiz ao início da tarde bastante ilustrativo do que foi o dia de hoje:



 excelente, tudo, como sempre!


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Jan 2015 às 22:26)

boas, 
Deixo algumas fotos que tirei hoje.


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Jan 2015 às 22:33)

Atuais 5,3ºC /windChill:2,7ºC 
9,1mm acumulados.
Mínima de 4,7ºC 
Rajada máxima de 60,7kmh

Francelos: 9,4mm
Rajada máxima: 56,2kmh

Valadares: 13,7mm
Rajada máxima: 30kmh


----------



## WiiSky70 (31 Jan 2015 às 23:30)

Noite fresca de céu limpo com vento moderado de 28-29KM/h do quadrante Norte e com temperaturas de 8º Máxima


----------



## João Pedro (1 Fev 2015 às 01:13)

5,3ºC por aqui, sem vento e com céus completamente limpos.


----------



## cookie (1 Fev 2015 às 22:00)

Estivemos para Arouca e serra da freita. No sábado de tarde em Arouca estavam 6graus, vento moderado e aguaceiros por vezes fortes com granizo por vezes também forte. Domingo rumamos à serra. De noite terá nevado um pouco e/ou ocorrido sincelo. Bonita paisagem branca. Por volta da hora do almoço começou a nevar com flocos bem gordos. O carro marcava 2graus. Tb apanhámos água neve e gelo (tipo granizo mas seco, bolinhas de gelo perfeitas e mais secas do que o granizo ou saraiva). As únicas vezes que vi isso foi em estações de esqui. Um dia muito interessante e bonito. Em breve subo fotos.


----------



## cookie (1 Fev 2015 às 22:29)

Agora as fotos


----------



## cookie (1 Fev 2015 às 22:34)

Esqueci -me que estamos em fevereiro... Vou copiar tudo para o tópico certo...


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Fev 2015 às 13:14)

Chove bem!


----------

